# Your dream rig vs. your current rig?



## InTheRavensName (Feb 24, 2010)

Ugh...while I'm busily procrastinating...I thought I'd try a dream rig thread with a difference. What's your dream rig, what's your current rig, and why are they different? Price? Practicality? Go for it...give me something to read that isn't in Old English 

My Dream Rig: 

2x ESP Gus-600 Eclipses. 

Randall T2HH half stack.

Wylde Wah/Wylde OD/Wylde Chorus/EVH Flanger/EVH Phaser
(Good quality pedalboard/flightcases for everything).

(Edited for the sig. happy awesomefest!)

My Rig:

Epiphone Zakk Wylde (Camo, stock)/PRS Paul Allender SE (Green/'09 stock)

Randall V2 
Mode Four Cab

Why so different:

a) Price. The dream rig would cost several times what the current one cost me (More expensive axes, more expensive pickups, extra cables etc for pedalboard, more expensive amp stuff...yada yada)
b) Practicality. The amp was for sale cheap from a friend of mine (less than half the price of the T2HH head on GAK), sounds good, it's consistent (no power tube changes etc), I'm not a big FX guy, and I'm rubbish with midi etc!
c) Quality...Honestly, the rig I have now does me fine, I'm no Broderick, and I think my gear is about consistent with my level of playing, which for me at least makes me feel better. 

Anyone else fancy a go?


----------



## _detox (Feb 24, 2010)

My dream rig is the rig that I'm saving up for, actually.


Current rig: 

-Schecter C-1 Blackjack
-PRS Allender (you have good taste in guitars! )

-Line 6 Spider II Head
-Behringer 4x12 cab


Dream rig:

-Schecter C-1 Blackjack (finish sanded down, pickups replaced with BKP Warpigs)
-PRS Allender (take the Duncans from the Schecter and drop them in)
-Schecter C-1 ATX in aged white


-Peavey 6505+
-Mesa oversized 4x12 cab
(road cases for both)

-Boss TU-2 tuner
-ISP Decimator noise suppressor 
-Boss DD-3 delay
-Line 6 DL-4 delay
-Boss BF-2 flanger
-Boss SL-20 slicer
-SKB powered pedalboard

Still got a ways to go, but it'll be so worth it when I get it all together.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 24, 2010)

To be fair, the Allender wasn't far off the SLS for me. Yes, the Jackson felt slightly better, but it wasn't worth nearly 2x the price for me personally.


----------



## StupidDav (Feb 24, 2010)

My dream rig is coming together  but I mainly have cheap taste 

Current rig:
Ibanez RG7620
BKP Nailbomb
Boss SD-1
Boss NS-2 (on the way)
Peavey 6505
Marshall MG100DFX (used as cab - flubby and sounds like dick)

Dream rig
Ibanez LACS 
BKP Nailbomb
Maxon OD808
Possibly an ISP Decimator G String
Peavey 6505
VHT/Fryette Fatbottom 4x12 & Orange PPC 4x12

so nearly there, just need the rather expensive cabs, noise suppressor/gate and OD pedal.
Wish I had monies 

Buuuuuuut might solve the cab issues with a DIY cab build


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 24, 2010)

Current Rig:
BC Rich Draco (X2)
Customized Epi Goth Explorer (Rockfield Fat Ass in the bridge)
Boss NS2
Coffin Blood Drive
Peavey DTX
MXR Kerry King 10 Band EQ
Vader 4X12


Dream Rig:
Pretty much what I have now with the exception of speakers in the Vader that handle recording.

A Peavey DTX with KT88s

(Amps just to have)
FJA modded Peavey 6505+
FJA modded Peavey 3120 (KT88 loaded)
FJA modded Peavey Windsor
FJA modded Peavey VTM120
Krank Krankenstein +
Splawn Nitro
Mesa Stiletto Trident (KT88 loaded)
FJA Modded Mesa Triple Recto (KT88 loaded)


There isn't much difference. I'm happy with what I have and I'm getting the sound I'm looking for. I'd like other amps to play with, but my main rig pretty much stays like this. I got a Bloody Murder on the way and I'll see if I like it better than my Blood Drive, but that's the only thing I'll be changing anytime soon.


----------



## Ckackley (Feb 24, 2010)

Current Rig-
Schecter Blackjack7 and Schecter Damien7
Hush pedal
Digitech RP500
Tech21 DLA
All mounted to a SKB powered pedalboard
Mackie powered PA cabinet

Dream Rig- 
Two Schecter Blackjacks with SD Blackouts
Rackmount Hush unit
Digitech GSP1101
Mesa Duel Recto 
One Mesa 4x12 in an Isolation box and permanent mic
In ear monitor system of some high quality variety

The main reason for my current rig is transport and set up ease. My dream rig isn't too far out there to be obtainable I guess, but I'd hate to haul everything to a gig in my Yaris.


----------



## groph (Feb 24, 2010)

Current rig

Jackson DKMGT w/ EMG81/85
Stone age BC Rich Platinum Warlock, lord knows what pickups are in it

MXR Smart Gate
BOSS Metalzone

Randall RM100 with Clean, Treadplate, and Ultra modules

Homemade open back 2x12 with Celestion Seventy 80's

Peavey Bandit 112

Dream rig

Peavey 6505
Ampeg VH140C
Crate GX130
Marshall 8100

Marshall 4x12 with Greenbacks
Randall XL with T-75/V30 combo

BC Rich Ironbird Pro
Jackson DK2T

Maxon OD808
Modded BOSS Metalzone

The "dream" rig is just that, a bunch of shit that would be nice to have around, like those three old school death metal heads and the Greenback cab, as well as the 6505.

The RM100 of course serves me very well for a main amp, and I haven't yet figured the whole thing out yet, so I'm sure there's a wicked tone or two sitting around in there that will make any other amp I could possibly want useless.

Cab-wise, here's where some improvement needs to be done. After school, when I'm working again, I'll be doing some serious saving for a cab, and I might even go all out and track down one of those XL cabs. Either that or something dependable like a Marshall 1960A and then look around for some Vintage 30's for a less than new price/trade for 2 T-75's.

The pedals are very attainable. My friend's guitar teacher mods pedals, so I'm getting him to mod my Metalzone into a functionable boost, hopefully something like the Keeley modded ones Cannibal Corpse uses. If that works out well and does what I need it to do then there's no point in getting an 808.

The guitars I have now suit all of my needs. The Warlock needs some work though. I'm going to stick an X2N in the bridge, get it re-fretted at some point (the first four or so frets have some wear, this guitar is obviously old and well used), get the locking nut replaced, replace all the gold hardware with black hardware, fix up anything that is rattling, block the trem with a tremol-no, add red bobbin toppers to the neck pickup and boom I'm good. It's kind of a project guitar that will improve steadily over time. First thing on the list is the X2N, last thing is a re-fret cause that will probably take ages and be expensive.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 24, 2010)

*Current Gear:*







:Guitars
1991 Jackson Reverse Dinky with EMG 81/85's
Ibanez Xiphos with Dimarzio Di-activators 

1991 Ibanez UV7BK with Blaze pickups

:Rig
Mesa Boogie Roadster w/ 6L6
Mesa Over Size Cabinet w/ V30's
ATA Case w/ 6 bay rack (can't recall the name)

*
Dream Rig:*

I have such an expensive taste for great gear.

:Guitars
PRS Custom 24's Wide/Thin Necks... Light mahogany.. 
PRS Starla
Ernie Ball JP7
Ibanez CST
Ibanez 8427
Ibanez PWH
Ibanez RGD
Ibanez RGA 321FM
Black Droid Guitar (love the unique woods and craftsmanship)
Chellee Guitar (love there body shape)
Suhr (some kind of custom)
Vigier Supra 7 string
Blackmachine B7 or B8

:Amps
I'm pretty happy with my Roadster but I do want to try the following.

Diezel Herbert (maybe)
Engl SE or Invader 
Orange Rockerverb 100 (want to try them out)

:Cabs
Orange Cabs (love em!!)
Vader Cabs (curious)
Mills Cabs (curious)

:Effects/Accessories/Pickups/Tubes
Want to really try some KT88's on the Roadster..
Really want to try Bareknuckle pickups
TC Electronics G system or Digitech GSP 1101 w/ Floor controller
Amp Gizmo
Furman Power conditioner and power regulator

Final Piece which is VERY VERY IMPORTANT...

A sports illustrated featuring Lindsey Vonn for the rack






*
Why so different?*
Money of course. I'm still tweaking and finding and experimenting with different amps/effects.... "Gear Whoreism"


----------



## Decipher (Feb 24, 2010)

Dream Rig:
-Bogner Uberschall (Rev. Blue) w/ Uberkab
-ISP Vector SL
-2 x Ibanez K-7 (each colour)
-Axess Electronics FX1 w/Expander & GRX4
-Trailer Trash pedalboard:black
-Digitech GSP1101
-Furman PFP-R & AR-15 II
-Voodoo Lab Pedal Power's for rig
-Evidence Audio cabling
-Ibanez LF7
-Eventide Timefactor
-Dunlop Cantrell Wah
-Korg Pitchblack

Current Rig:
-Rivera KR 100 w/ "seven" cab
-Evidence Audio cabling
-Furman PFP-R & AR-15 II
-Voodoo Lab Pedal Power's & Ground Control Pro
-Eventide Timefactor
-Axess Electronics GRX4
-Ibanez LF7
-Digitech Whammy
-EHX Small Stone
-Korg Pitchblack
-Dunlop CFH Wah
-Ibanez K-7FB & RG2228

My 'dream rig' realistically is about MIDI control and flexibility which in all honesty I have now to a certain degree, but things like the FX1 and the GSP 1101 would add alot more.

I'm getting fairly close to what I want, but it's coming down to money as most of the stuff I am planning to aquire is $$$. Axess Electronics was done, but are in negotiations with another company to continue, so if they do I will be upgrading my GCPro to an FX1 and eventually add a Expander. The ISP Vector SL is also quite $$ so it's not too high on the priority list.

As for the amp situation, I love my Rivera and don't want to get rid of it so the Bogner is just an amp I would love to own. Not high priority, but a future purchase.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 24, 2010)

dream rig:

_*dirty amp*_
mod 5150->splawn 4x12 w/small block speakers
mxr gt-od boost/isp rack decimator
_*clean amp*_
blackface fender bassman->music man 4x12 w/stock alnicos
boss super chorus

split by a whirlwind active a/b/y
mxr blue box/mxr tremolo/mod cry baby in front



current rig:

_*dirty amp*_
mod 5150->peavey 412m
mxr gt-od
_*clean amp*_
don't have one, all i have is the music man cab (with a peavey butcher on top presently) and the super chorus


i think my dream rig is pretty realistic and simple. the reason i dont just buy the shit is because ive got to many bills. but ive been putting away some money to buy the splawn cab. i figure i'll sell the butcher to help fund the upgrade. i had a silverface bassman modded over to black specs but had to sell it.

i havent found my dream guitar. if it ever existed i'd want: gibson 7 string 26" scale sg w/passive pups, floyd rose'd, mahagony body, raw set maple neck w/wolfgang profile, 17 radius rosewood fretboard.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i don´t care to list guitars, because that´ll be ever-changing really. i´ll just say that i have the roter fanned fret 8 on it´s way and an RG 6 string, and we might see the return of my schecter 7 soon.

as for the actual gear, i currently have:

-samson 300W solid state power amp (stereo)
-Rivera 2X12 with v30´s running in stereo
-Pod X3L which i record direct with and use as a preamp with the rig above.

for a live rig, i would love to have the same basic idea, but with better stuff:
-Axe-FX Ultra
-stereo power amp (Tube or solid state, depending on how good the power amp sim on the Axe-FX is)
-VHT/Fryette cab with those P50 or whatever speakers, in stereo
-Orange cab with some good speakers (idunno which, but not V30´s), in stereo.

the Fryette one would be on top, and would be responsible for mainly mids and high end, since it´s very smooth and clear and stuff. then the Orange would be on the bottom, mainly for it´s fantastic low end and general nice sound, as well as it´s ability to project really well and add balls.

and that would basically make me a happy man


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 24, 2010)

my Current rig :
Mesa Boogie - Nomad 100 with kt-77 tubes
Ibanez, 7620 Evo in the bridge ,bridge position Blaze In the neck
TS9DX keeley modified ,flexi 4 x 2
2x12 Marshal 1936 lead with celestions 
4x12 Rhino cab with eminence legends 

Dream rig:

Blackstar series one 
VHT pitbull 100 ultra lead
in a rack with a isp decimator and my tube screamer
2, 2x12 and 2 4x12 Hardwood Mesa cabs
(perferably spalted maple)
Vik ,Duality with floyd Rose
and a 24 fret 7 string jackson Roswell Rhoads.
Especially the jackson


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 24, 2010)

*My Rig*
Ibanez SZ guitars loaded with PAF-type Duncans
Ibanez Tube Screamer (Silver Mod) x2
Moog Low Pass Filter 
Victoria 5112 5w Champ -_or-_ Swart Space Tone 5w Champ hybrid

*Dream Rig*
Same as above but with more Moog pedals 

I am very happy with my guitar textures. I like to cop Michael Schenker and Marty Friedman lead tones and this rig suits me just fine. I kick on the Moog Filter for Zappa-style fun. Personally, I would love to beef up my synth collection. I have a few Roland XP and Nord Lead units, but I would love to add:

_Access Virus B_
_Linn Drum Machine_
_Minimoog_
_ARP 2500_


----------



## nicholas7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Current rig
Ibanez Rg 1570
Mesa f-50 head
Avatar cab
G-major

Dream rig
I am pretty happy with my rig wouldn't mind a better cab
maybe a mesa cab or orange.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 24, 2010)

Current:

RG7420
DigiTech HardWire Tuner
DigiTech Harmony Man
Boogie Mark IIC+ combo (domestic transformer, no simul-class)
Boogie 1x12 EV-loaded extension cabinet

Dream:
7 string Parker Fly (Vigier 7 if we're thinking about things that actually exist)
TC G-System (or maybe Eventide Eclipse or Axe-FX + MIDI floorboard)
Boogie Mark IIC+ head with export transformer and simul-class (or a Mark V or Soldano SLO-100 or HR-50+)
Another tube poweramp for stereo output
Pair of decent 2x12 cabinets.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 24, 2010)

Current Rig:

ESP LTD M-207
ESP LTD MH-300
90's Epiphone Les Paul Jr
SX SJB-62 4+1 Bass

Bugera 6262 Head
90's Marshall 1960A
Random Power Conditioner and FX

Dream Rig:

Jimmy Foster Crescent City 7 string Jazz Box
ESP LTD M-307
ESP LTD MH-327
'59 Gibson ES-335

Fender American Deluxe Jazz Bass V
Ibanez BTB-775PB
Warwick Corvette $$ NT Ash 5 string

Engl Invader 100 or Mesa Boogie Roadster
Marshall 1960A (w/ V30's and G12T75's)

Vox AC30C2
Avatar 2x12

Ampeg SVT-CL
Ampeg SVT-410HE
Ampeg SVT-15E

Random Power Conditioner 

As you can see, I'm WAY off as of now! HAHA! Slowly but surely I'll hit it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 24, 2010)

robotsatemygma said:


> Dream Rig:
> *'59 Gibson ES-335*


 
I found piece of your puzzle on eBay, mate. You can get that much closer for just $40,000 US. 

http://www.elderly.com/vintage/items/40U-4586.htm

Edit: Ooops. That was an old link. Back to square one!


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 24, 2010)

Current rig:

RG7420
B-52 AT212
ISP Decimator

Dream rig (as of right now):

RG7420 - I'm going to refinish, swap for an OFR, add a pick guard, throw in some BK miracle man pups, and re-board with Ziricote and 6105 frets 

RGA8 - w/808's or Blackouts

Amp - not sure yet, but I'd like something along the lines of a modded 5150 with Vader cabs

Upgrade to ISP G-string

Pretty simplistic and straight-forward...but it will work nicely I think


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 24, 2010)

Current rig: 

Mesa studio preamp
Mesa 20:20
gmajor 2

All of those are keepers and I dig my sound, will likely add a decimator instead of using the gmajor2 gate and that's pretty much it.

Guitars now...where to start.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Feb 24, 2010)

Current rig:

{Rack}
Monster Pro900
Korg Pitchblack
MXR GT-OD
Boss NS-50
Peavey Rockmaster
Rocktron Hush IICX
Digitech GSP2101
Randall RP2/200

{Cabs}
2 2x12 cabs loaded with EVM12S's
Randall Jaguar 4x12

{Guitars}
Ibanez S7420
Ibanez RG7321
Jackson DK2M
Fender Std Strat
Sigma Acoustic


DREAM RIG

...... Actually pretty close, I'd like another DK2M or an RG550 to add and another S7420 in a natural finish, I'd also like a Rocktron Pirahna, either to A/B with the Rockmaster or better yet blend them!!!!!!  and I'd like to get a wicked front ported cab to pull my EV speakers into....... carrying around two cabs (that are heavy as fuck) is kinda a pain.

On a related note, if anyone knows where I can get a good quality front ported cab, unloaded for a good price let me know!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 24, 2010)

I love these threads as my answer changes every time. 

DREAM

2 Suhr 7s, one hardtail and another 2 point, both with Air Norton/Ceramic Warpig combo
Digitech Whammy
Digitech GSP2101 pre
Carvin TS100 Power
Orange 212 w/ V30s


CURRENT

Ibby RG1527, Agile Septor 727
Digitech Whammy
Digitech GSP2101 pre
Mesa Mark III Power
Orange 212 w/ V30s

I'm only 7 thousand dollars away!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 24, 2010)

My dream rig is pretty much what I have in my sig. I'd like 'better' [RE: more expensive] guitars, and maybe some different pickups, plus a JCM800 for recording layers or joining a coverband, but other than that...

Oh, I'd like a different cabinet than the Ampeg. It's just until I can find an empty 412 for a decent price, or a 412 with sellable Cele's for a good price. Probably will end up going with an empty Avatar Contemporary 412.


----------



## vlover (Feb 24, 2010)

Simple: I need these

Diezel VH4, G-system, Speaker Simulator like Palmer's (So I wont have to lug cab's if I don't have to). And some little things like a decent Reak/Head case. Marshall straight cab's with Celestion G12K-100's.

Custom 7 String built to my specks. I would love a 7 string Jackson KV2T, with a Floyd Rose, Alternating sharkfin inlays, 27" scale, Dimarzio Puckups, Silver Flame Finish. And the 8 String Schecter V-8. 

Current: Marshall TSL 2000, GCX switcher, Ground Control.


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2010)

The only thing between my dream rig and my current rig is a bowes custom 7-string singlecut w/ 2 volume 1 tone and a neck angle


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 24, 2010)

Current:

- Ibanez 7321 with a DiMarzio New 7 bridge pick-up, stock neck
-Boss GT-6
-Mesa/Boogie Roadster head
-Peavey 412ms with Celestion G12K-85's (4 ohms total)

Dream:

-PRS custom 24 6-string. Single-cut, 24 fret, stoptail, black
-Ibanez MTM2 with DiMarzio PAF's
-PRS custom shop 7-string. Double-cut, 24 fret, stoptail, grey quilted maple
-Ibanez RG1527 white/maple neck with DiMarzio PAF 7's
-a second Roadster with EL34's
-Axe-FX Ultra
-High quality power conditioner
-midi switcher
-custom midi controller with many switches and at least two spring-loaded expression pedals
-two Mesa Oversize Recto 4x12's each with celestion G12K-100's

Heh... we'll see if I ever get anywhere near my dream rig. I'm not rich!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Feb 24, 2010)

My current rig
Agile 725 Pro (floyd)
Schecter Gryphon (stoptail/tune-o-matic, ect)
Both with SD Blackouts

Boss TU-2
BlackCat Moan Wah
Ibanez ts9
Rocktron Hush (pedal form)

Framus Cobra Head
Framus Cobra Cab (g25s and hm75/t75 clones)

TC Electronics G Sharp
Tech 21 Midi Moose (Midi Footswitch)

All of this (minus cab) will be housed in a rack case, once it gets here (paid and shipped, just waiting).


My Dream rig isn't that far away

A couple of 8s (two so that I have a backup). These will probably be tuned up to G# (up one step). These will also probably be Agiles. 

Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro and Looper (ts9 would be in rack)
Dunlop Rack Wah (Or a custom remote controlled wah in the looper if LordovChaos will get back to me  )
Rocktron Xpression (This may change, as I haven't tried it yet, but it seems to be pretty much everything I need/want)

With the exception of me getting into the 8 string market, my rig is pretty much complete. I plan on investing in a live rack, so that I have full control over my guitar tone, have a mixer for the backing track synths, and have the ability to run the bands monitors if we are playing one of "those" types of "clubs"  (gigging bands have been there before). But as a pure musician rig, I am almost complete


----------



## anne (Feb 24, 2010)

Current rig:
Prestige RG with HSH DiMarzio Tone Zone combo
C-1 neck-thru with Duncan Jazz/JB
Telecaster Semi-hollow with BKP scoils
Pod X3

Dream:
Some kind of baritone scale with Blackouts or Painkillers?
AxeFX Ultra

I keep it simple. :3 Should have it all by the end of this decade... lol


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Feb 24, 2010)

*CURRENT GEAR:*
-BC Rich Warlock Platinum 7 string with EMG 707 at bridge
-Ibanez TS7 stock
-Peavey Butcher head
-B52 AT412 cab with stock speakers

i do love my current guitar and my current rig and plan on keepin em both. my guitar plays and sounds amazing to me and i love the way the Butcher sounds boosted, really killer semi-modern metal tone with a somewhat dry, old-school vibe to it.....plus the Butcher isnt exactly one u find everyday. i do plan on making the following changes to the current setup though:

-mod the TS7 to TS808 specs or have JoBo make it a TS7ovChaos
-change the speakers in my cab to Eminence Texas Heats of 2 Texas Heats on top/2 Swamp Thangs on bottom
-add a ISP Decimator to kill the added noise from the OD/boost

in addition to that i would love to have the following for more versatility and different tonal options:

*DREAM RIG(s):*

*1*
-Bloody Murder OD pedal
-Krank Krankenstein+ head
-Orange PPC412 cab(loaded with Celestion G12K-100's or Eminence Texas Heats)

*2*
-Maxon OD9
-Splawn Nitro head
-Orange PPC412(V30)

3 different cabs and boost/OD pedals, kinda overkill i know, but i likez having optionz


----------



## Rogueleader (Feb 24, 2010)

OP has good taste.

My current rig is a jackson slsmg (pre emg painkillers incoming), engl e530 -> mesa 50/50 -> mesa cab.

As for dream rig I would first want the time to try it all out.


----------



## Hollowman (Feb 25, 2010)

I have what I want for now, plus I'm sort of cheap. 

Current Rig:

Guitars:
ESP/LTD M-207 Black
ESP/LTD M-207 Purple

Amp:
Rocktron Velocity power amp
Digitech GNX 4
Hartke GH412b cab (yep, we look for bass response, I went with a company that makes bass cabinets I GOT bass response.)

Dream Rig:

Guitars:
I'm happy with what I have.

Pick ups:
Guitarheads Hex 7 in all (DONE)

Amps:
Peavey JSX (DONE) 

Tubes:
EL-34's (DONE, even though I'll switch these to KT-77's eventually)

Cabs:
another Hartke GH412 cab 

Speakers:
I'm good

Effects:
DOD 7 Band EQ
2 Boss NS-2 Gates
Digitech Chorus, Delay and Sustainer/Compressor


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not even going to bother writing down my dream rig, mostly because it will be depressing to see how far away I am from it, but also because I'm certain it expands well beyond my knowledge or comprehension.

I'm happy with my current rig, though.


----------



## Thaeon (Feb 25, 2010)

Current:

Furman power conditioner
Pod X3 Pro

FBV board

Ibanez SC420BC with Q-Tuners (HZ neck and Super Bridge)
Ibanez UV777BK

Budda Superdrive 45 Head

Budda 412 solid pine construction


Dream Rig:

Furman Power Conditioner
Muse Research Receptor w/Guitar Rig IV
Axe-FX
Skrydstrup MIDI Control
EH v256
Sennheisser Evolution Wireless
e906 mic
D421 mic
Violet Finger mic
Trion 7000 mic


2xUV777BK
2xOni 7 string

Oni 8 string

Budda Superdrive 45 Head
Budda 412 w/Celestion Centuries

DAR Forza Quattro Head
DAR 412 w/Celestion Centuries

Tonic Custom D'Art 50 solid wood head
Tonic 412 solid wood cab w/Fane Medusa 150's

2xISP Technologies Vector SL


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 25, 2010)

My Current Rig

-PodXT
-Orange 2x12
-Squier Stratocaster VII
-Butchered EBMM JP6 (i Restored it from zombieland )
-V.M.I / Sebring Blade 1 customized Strat-o-alike (which i'm having an Ash/Maple Telecaster body built)
(these last three arent in my possesion yet, but i payed for them )
-Blackmachine B2 Clone 
-Blackmachine B8 Clone
-EBMM JP7 Hardtail Clone

(Yes, I sold everything else because of some finnancial problems  but before i had a Blackstar HT-5H, a Modded Bugera 6262, amongst other rack units)

Dream Rig:

1)Any of the following Amps:

-ENGL Invader
-Mesa Rect-o-Verb/Trem-o-Verb
-Carvin V3
-Another Modded Bugera (Clarity Mod, Resonance Knob, EL34s and a 6th Gain Stage. Pretty much sounded like glory in a can, around a Higher league Ballpark.)
-VHT Pitbull: Hundred/CLX

And any of the following Guitars:
-Carvin 727
-Blackmachine B2
-EBMM JP7
-PRS CE24
-Ibanez RGD7
-Vigier Excalibur
-Blackdroid (any of Hufsch's models)

That's pretty much it


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2010)

I won't bore you with my current rig, so onto the dream rig:






*+*




*+*




*+*




*+*




*+*




*=*


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 25, 2010)

I have pretty much the perfect setup(for me atleast) amp-wise.

Amps Currently owned:

6505 head 
Vetta 2 head
Engl e530 preamp
Genz Benz Gflex 2x12
Carvin 4x12 loaded with celestion g75's

Guitars:
Schecter '09 C7 Hellraiser (black)
Schecter C1 hellraiser (dark red)
Ltd SC207
Ibanez aw acoustic

As far as a dream rig....I would like to sell my vetta, sc207 and engl e530 and buy a Carvin dc727 (fixed bridge, walnut body, ebony board with no inlays). That would be the perfect setup for me.


----------



## RG7620BK (Feb 25, 2010)

Dream Rig:
Custom Sherman Neck Through 7 string.
Diezel Herbert
Mesa Boogie Mark V or IV
ISP Decimator
Sennheiser Wireless

Actual Rig:
Ibanez RG7620BK
Ibanez RG7621
Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier head into Mesa Boogie Slanted 4X12 with G12T-75's.
Sennheiser Wireless


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 25, 2010)

current rig:
blockletter 5150
Vader 4x12
boss ns-2
boss tu-2
ibanez ts-9

Guitars:
Sim's RG7 621
Washburn WM 24 emg's 81/85

Dream Rig:
Engl Invader
2nd Vader 2x15 though
TC electronics G-system
OR
TC electonics G-major 2
Eventide Pitch Factor
Maxon OD 808
ISP Decimator Pedal
Keely 4 knob compressor
VHT Valvulator

Guitars:
Blackmachine B2
Hufschmid 7
Sherman 7
ibanez RGT220a (NAMM special)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 25, 2010)

Current: line 6 s3 150w 2x12, ibanez s1520bp + q-tuners.

dream: Probably a few oni 7 or 8 strings (haven't figured out if I want to go as far as 8 yet) to my meticulous specs.

Axe-fx ultra, vht power amp, can't speak on what cab yet.



Pretty simple guy I am.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2010)

Current Rig:

Ibanez RG7420 => Guitarport => Pod Farm => M-Audio Bx5a monitors



Dream Rig:

Novax Expression 7-string with 25-27.5" fan
AxeFX Ultra
Carvin DCM3800L
Liquid-foot Midi Controller
Orange closed back 2x12" with white covering


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 17, 2010)

Bored of reading about Viking Age England, so I thought I'd bump this. Besides, my GAS has changed over the last few months.


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 17, 2010)

Dream:
Rocktron prophesy
Tech 21 midi moose
Engl E850/100 poweramp
Jackson 7's

Current:
Crate gt1200h
Rocktron mAxe
Rocktron intellifex
Laney 4x12
Ibanez 7620 & 7321

Going to change current setup asap to rocktron utopia g300 with velocity 300 though


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 17, 2010)

Current Rig:
ibanez gio
peavey 12w amp
a cord 

Dream rig:
Peavey 6534+
vader 4x12 cab
agile purple interceptor


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 17, 2010)

ive got it and more,but would kill for a bogner uber and SLO 100.


----------



## teqnick (Apr 17, 2010)

*Current Rig:
Guitar: Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 7
Amp: FJA Modded 6505
Cab: Rivera k412t w/ G12t-75's
Effects: Maxon OD9, Boss NS-2

Dream Rig:
Guitar: Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 7
Amp: ENGL Invader or Bogner Uberschall (Twin Jet)
RACK: Engl E570, VHT 2:90:2 , ISP Decimator prorack G
Recording: Macbook Pro, M-Audio Solo
Cab: Emperor Custom cab, or V30's/K100's in an X pattern in my Rivera
Effects: I'm satisfied, minus the NS-2.

So I'd say i'm close..Minus the rack and recording shit...the Uberschall / Invader thing isn't a huge deal.. I'd much rather have the rack.
*


----------



## newamerikangospel (Apr 17, 2010)

InTheRavensName said:


> Bored of reading about Viking Age England



 How?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 17, 2010)

3 years on a degree in Viking Studies, plus several consecutive hours today, made me need a break


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 17, 2010)

My current rig is very close to how I want it.

Guitars: Warmoth Custom Soloist
Schecter C-7 Hellraiser
PRS Custom 22
Fender Telecaster MIM
Fender Stratocaster MIJ
Squier Stratocaster VII

Amps: Axe-Fx Standard 

To be honest, the only thing here I'd change is add a string to my Warmoth... which is why I'm planning to build a custom 7 this summer.


----------



## Piro (Apr 17, 2010)

I feel like I'm obligated because I'm building my dream setup as we speak.

Current:
Modded flat black Fender Strat (One Duncan JB in the bridge)
Dunlop Wydle Wah
Bodenhamer Bloody Murder (comes this week!!!)
Beavis Electronics Tube Cricket
Epiphone 1X12 cab

Dream:
Modded flat black Fender Strat
Sonic Research Turbotuner
ISP Decimator (non G-string)
Voodoolabs Wahzoo
MXR Phase 90 (Script model)
Bodenhamer Bloody Murder
MXR Carbon Copy delay
Orange Tiny Terror hand wired
Orange 4X12 cab

All of the pedals would be in a Pedal Pad AXS pedal buddy pedalboard, powered by a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2+, and everything will be wired with George L's gold tipped cables. Oh and also, the pedal board with have a patch bay in the corner, probably Hosa MHB-340.


----------



## guitar4tw (Apr 17, 2010)

My dream rig would be an ENGL invader that WORKS, contrary to my current rig which is an ENGL invader that is busted to hell.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, my dream rig isn't too unrealistically obtainable for me, which is why I get so excited at the thought of it. 

Dream Rig:

Agile Custom Septor Pro 727
. swamp ash wings, 5 piece maple/walnut neck, ebony fb
. hipshot bridge
. locking tuners
. reversed intrepid headstock
. BKPs
. natural finish, black hardware

POD X3 Live
Tube power amp (Carvis TS100 maybe?)
2 Vader 2x12s (so I can play in stereo!)

Haven't really done any research into pedals, but I'll figure that out once I actually start building the rig anyway.



Current Rig:

Agile Interceptor Pro 725 black flame, ebony fb
Ibanez AXS32
Ibanez AS73

Line 6 Spider II 210 (it does fine as a practice amp, but man do I want to upgrade!)


----------



## col (Apr 17, 2010)

Current:
Ran guitars custom 7-string
Carvin DC747
Diezel Herbert
Mako Mak2 Dorado
Matamp Retro cabs

Dream: add to the current
Blackmachine 7-string
Amfisound custom 7-string
Hufschmidt 7-string


----------



## victim5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

Current rig:

Guitars: 3 Ibanez 7-strings (1 Prestige and 2 RG models) Zakk Wylde Bullseye Epiphone, ESP-LTD M100, George Lynch LTD Tiger Stripe, George Lynch Skull and Bones replica and Kramer 5150 replica

Amps: 5150 III ivory halfstack and a blockletter 5150 halfstack and a 5150 combo

Effects: TC Electronics G-System, Ernie Ball volume and expression pedals, TC Nova Drive, MXR phase 90 script logo, BBE Sonic Stomp, Moprpheus Droptune Pedal and a RJM Mini amp Gizmo 

Dream Rig: Just add a Diezel Herbert halfstack to my existing gear.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 17, 2010)

So I take it victim5150 loves him some 5150, eh?


----------



## Fikealox (Apr 17, 2010)

Current rig: Parker Fly Deluxe, Suhr Badger 30 combo, Korg Pitchblack, MXR GT-OD, Eventide Timefactor.

Dream rig: the above, plus a Parker Dragonfly and a Suhr Shiba overdrive.

(I also have an Axe FX Ultra, but I'm slowly convincing myself to let it go)


----------



## victim5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So I take it victim5150 loves him some 5150, eh?


 
Yeah, I've used one since they first came out in the early 90's. Never had any problems with it over the last 17 years. I've only had the 5150 III for about a year but I dig it. If I had the cash though I'd get a Diezel Herbert halfstack in white.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 17, 2010)

Dream Rig-



















For live use i would be able to mix all the signals for different tones etc...
For Studio use i would basically have anything i need ever...EVER.

effectwise...maybe some fun fuzzes and delays. im easy. as long as it sounds fun and usable.

Guitars-
my incoming MCS guitar x3 with varying pickup and wood combinations.

never realized how many AMPS i want and how few guitars i want hahahah.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 18, 2010)

Current:
Fender Jim Root Telecaster
Fender Strat with Warmoth Neck
Marshall JVM410
Randall 4 x 12
Bloody Murder OD
Boss NS-2
MXR EQ
Korg Pitchblack


I'm very happy with what I got right now, though I would like a smaller amp. It's a bit too big, it's not very practical since I haven't gigged in years. 

The Guitars I have are fantastic, would like some decent single coils for my Strat though. But I've always wanted a FMT Strat and a Les Paul shaped guitar.


Is it wrong that I don't have GAS for much except a nice Combo?


----------



## thraxil (Apr 18, 2010)

Current Rig:

* Parker Fly Stealth, Agile Intrepid Pro 828 and a couple others
* ADA MP-1
* Digitech 2120
* POD X3 Live
* Peavey 50/50
* Orange 1x12 (with an EarCandy 2x8 on the way)

Now, my biggest impediment towards my dream rig is simply that I live in NYC and just can't play at the volumes I'd like and I don't have a lot of extra space. So there are "compact" and "someday I have a house out in the woods with a large studio/practice space" versions of the dream rig. Also, I'm into both really tight, black/death riffing sort of metal and super detuned sludge doom stuff, so I'd want to handle both. 

For both versions, what I want guitar-wise is an 8-string, 28.6" scale Parker Fly, but that doesn't exist. (I'm sold on the range of the 8-string, but *nothing* plays like a Parker). So the dream rig guitar will probably end up being my Stealth plus a custom 8-string (the Agile's great, but it can be improved upon).

Compact Dream Rig:

* Axe-Fx Ultra
* Mesa 20/20 (or maybe stick with the Peavey 50/50, but both are more power than I need and I'd like to save the 1U of space)
* my current cabs
* maybe some higher quality studio monitors

Monster "No Neighbors" Rig:

* 1968 Sunn Model T
* ENGL (Powerball/Savage -- I'm not sure)
* Diezel Herbert
* Orange Rockerverb 100
* Peavey 5150
* TC Electronics G-system for effects and routing
* ISP rack decimator
* several Orange 4x12 cabs
* several Vader 4x12 cabs
* some Sunn 2x15 bass cabs
* plus about every distortion/OD/fuzz pedal ever made


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 18, 2010)

Currently running my Agile 7 Hornet through the Laney VH100R for live and using a pod and varius VSTs for recording. Would like to swap the lot for an Axe FX Ultra and a high end baritone 7 with bkps. Power amp I'm undecided, would have to try several with the axefx, same with the cabs.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 18, 2010)

My dream rig has changed (read: gotten smaller and more practical) since I posted last time.

-Current-
All the same with a couple new pedals:
-Chaos modded Ibanez TS7
-Behemoth modded Boss DS-1

-Dream-
All the same except a wireless unit, Axe-Fx Ultra, midi controller, and a few more guitars.
-PRS Singlecut 24
-PRS double cut 24 7string
-Ibanez RGA 7


----------



## Bucks (Apr 18, 2010)

Current: 

1997 Parker Fly Deluxe
Pearl White MusicMan JP7
Mesa Mark IIC
Tradtional Recto 4x12

Dream:

I'd love a fly classic, a mark V and a tc g-system. I'd also kill for one of those Petrucci BFR's in Koa.


----------



## Ghostbuster777 (Apr 18, 2010)

Current:
(2) EBMM Custom Shop JP7's.
Gibson Les Paul Studio.
Gibson SG-X.

Peavey 5150 Signature.
(2) Randall XL's Custom Shop 4x12's.

SKB PS-45.
Line 6 DL-4.
Line 6 FM-4.
Boss DD-3 Modded.
Boss DD-5.
Ibanez TS9DX Modded.
Boss NS-2.
Digitech Whammy.


Dream Rig:

(2) Ibanez RG2228's.
Gibson Les Paul Double Cut Standard.


Orange AD-140.
Engl Invader 150.
Dual Head Case with 10 space rack.
(4) Orange 4x12's with Vintage 30's all in live-in road cases. =)

Electro Harmonix HOG with foot controller.
Zvex Super Hard-On.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 20, 2010)

(Specifically the V and the LP)






With a Wylde Wah, Wylde OD, Wylde Chorus, EVH Phaser, EVH Flanger, MXR Carbon Copy and MXR Smart Gate.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2010)

DREAM RIG:
Guitar and any rig to play through.

CURRENT RIG:
No guitar or amp. Lots of bass shit.


----------



## onefingersweep (Apr 20, 2010)

Current rig: Carvin DC727 into Fryette 100CL.

I wish I had.

Guitars:
Conklin 7-string with fanned frets 
A good old Fender Strat with amazing pickups in 

Amps:
Axe Fx Ultra for all the clean sounds.
Wizard Modern Classic 50 watt for crunch and rock leads.
Fryette Pitbull Ultra Lead for heavy brutal stuff.
Peavey 5150 for the dirtiest stuff.
Soldano SLO for leads.
And I would use the Axe Fx Ultra for the effects.
Dunlop Rack Wha.
Then a bunch of good pedals infront of the amps also. Tubescreamers when needed, noise gates, Compressor, Flanger, Phaser and more.

A rig like that would make me very happy, will probably never afford one tho haha


----------



## espman (Apr 20, 2010)

-Current rig-
LTD AX-400FM
Damian 6
Engl Powerball -> 6505 4x12/homemade 2x12 with G12K-100's

-Dream rig-
Rack:
Axe fx ultra
Engl E 850/100
Isp Decimator Pro rack g
Line 6 relay g90

Guitars:
Roter, Ran, Blackdroid, Oni, Conklin and Blackmachine customs
Slat3-7 green swirl

Amps/cabs:
Engl SE, Invader 100, Fireball 100 w/ Engl pro 4x12's
Dual Rectifier w/Mesa oversize cab


I think I need to get a job


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 20, 2010)

CURRENT RIG:

ESP-SV and Jackson COW 7
MXR GT-OD
Boss NS-2
MESA Dual Rectifier
Rectifier OS 412

DREAM RIG:

as above but with:

ESP NT-7
Korg Pitchblack
Power conditioner
Wireless System
Pedal Drawer

MIDI switching system.
in a Rack


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jun 24, 2010)

current rig


6505+ head
peavey windsor 4x12
schecter loomis FR
washburn x50profe
boss ns2
maxon od9



dream rig

axe fx ultra (with power amp of some sort)
esp horizon nt7
gibson les paul custom (ebony finish)
bernie rico jr 7 string, (dont know the model names)
a 4x10 guitar cab and a 2x15 bass cab


----------



## Scoop_89 (Jun 24, 2010)

Current:
ENGL Fireball 60
ENGL 4*12 Standard loaded with V60's
Phonic PPC 9000E Power Conditioner
TC Electronics G-Major
Behringer Ultragraph Pro FBQ 1502 EQ
Boss NS-2 Noise Gate
Ibanez TS-7 Tubescreamer Chaosmodded
Ibanez S5470 with Lundgren M6


Dream Rig:
Pretty much the same except for the EQ. I would like it to be another brand than Behringer. And I would be rather have an ENGL cab loaded with Greenbacks(because they sounds sooo awesome).

Ibanez--Lundgren--ENGL is my recipe for a great sound


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 24, 2010)

Current:

Guitars: 
-Godin Freeway Classic
-Gibson Les Paul (Menace Series)
-Ibanez PF acoustic

Amps:

-Peavey 5150 2x12
-Crate GLX65 1x12

Dream:

Guitars:
- LTD EC-1000 
- LTD H-1000
- LTD H-307
- Ibanez ambiance series acoustic

Amps:
- Peavey 6505+ half stack
- Line 6 HD147 half stack
+ some pedals


----------



## metulkult (Jun 24, 2010)

Current:
LTD EC-1000 in Vintage Black
ENGL Savage 120
Diezel custom oversized 2x12
Boss NS-2
Maxon OD-9
Boss TU-2

Dream:
ENGL Fireball 100
Axe-FX Ultra
Orange PPC412
My Diezel 2x12
Every single EC-1000 in every finish they have (  )
Washburn WM526 in White
ISP Decimater
Maxon OD-9
Boss TU-2

That's pretty much it for now


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 24, 2010)

Current Rig

Guitars&#63233;
- Blackmachine B2
- Blackdroid H7
- 1989 PRS Sig
- 1987 PRS Custom
Amplifcation&#63233;
- Axe-FX/Mackie 1531 HD.

Dream Rig

Guitars
Another Blackmachine...
Another Blackdroid...
Another Mackie 1531HD!!!!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 24, 2010)

Current Rig:
Guitar:
-Ibanez RG565 w/Tone Zone
-Warmoth 7/8 Strat with Aldrich/Alnico II Pro
-Squier '51
-Jackson SLSMG w/EMG 89s
FX:
-Boss TU-2
-Bodenhamer modded TS7
-Line 6 DL4
-MXR/CAE Line Driver/Boost
Amp:
-Budda Superdrive 30 1x12 Combo
Basses:
-Dingwall ABI Elite
-Rickenbacker 4003 Fireglo
-Schecter C-4 Elite
Bass FX:
-Tech 21 VT Bass
Bass Amp:
-Eden WT400
-Eden E300T
-Eden D210XLT
-Eden D212XLT

Dream Rig:
Guitar:
-Pretty much set here. Wouldn't mind a Warmoth mutt though.
FX:
-Eventide TimeFactor instead of the DL4
Amps:
-All set here, although I wouldn't say no to a Rectoverb
Bass:
Bass Guitars:
-All set here, wouldn't mind a Schecter Stiletto Elite 5 though
Bass Amps:
-Mesa Walkabout head or TC Electronic RH450
-Audiokinesis Thunder Child cab or LDS 15/6
Bass FX:
-Line 6 Relay G30 Wireless
-Tech 21 VT Bass Deluxe pedal
-Tech 21 Oxford and Leeds pedals
-Source Audio Bass Multiwave Distortion Pro

Basically, with the exception of my delay unit, I'm all set guitar-wise.

Bass-wise I need to swap from my previous big and heavy Eden rig to something much smaller and more efficient to work in New York City, and I wouldn't mind a few more drive pedals and a wireless. I could also use an active 5-string.


----------



## TMM (Jun 24, 2010)

(=)


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 25, 2010)

current rig : to horrible to mention

dream rig: axe fx ultra (obviously), 8 string fanned oni of some sort, atomic powered cabs and some high quality cables


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 25, 2010)

My current rig is my dream rig, sans about 4 guitars and an Eventide Eclipse 3.0.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2010)

*Guitars:*

Current:

_B.C. Rich Stealth 7_

Dream:

_The Stealth 7 I have now

+_

_USA B.C. Rich Ironbird Custom shop 7 string

USA B.C. Rich Ironbird Customshop 6 string

Ibanez UV7BK Green Dot_

*Rig:*

Current:

_Randall RM100

Morley Pro Wah

Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor_

Dream:

_Marshall JCM900 (boosted via Ratt OD)

MESA/Engineering Dual Rectifier boosted (boosted via TS-9)

Marshall JCM900 1960B's (strictly)

ISP Decimator Pro Rack G

Furhman Power Conditioner

Digitech GSP1101 to handle the delay and reverb duties

Morley Bad Horsie Wah_

That's about it. Basically I'm really happy with the tone I'm getting right now. I don't have enough leads to use my wah and NS-2 which is breaking my heart/annoying the fuck out of me.

I'll edit this post when I get them going in to my rig


----------



## dclayton1388 (Jul 12, 2010)

Current Rig:
Jackson DK2M
Ibanez 7321 w/ air norton and d sonic.

Marshall S80 valvestate 2x12 combo.
TS-9
NS-2
Crybaby from Hell

Dream Rig:
PRS Custom 24
Fender Custom Shop Strat deluxe
Ibanez RGA121

Mesa Boogie Mark V
Orange 2x12 w/ V30's.

TS-9
NS-2
Digital Delay Pedal
Boss Harmonist
Powered pedal board

I really don't have much money to work with now that i bought my DK2M which is one of the best maple necks i've played. I'm still waysss away


----------



## op1e (Jul 12, 2010)

Current Rig: (from top of rack down to cab)

Shit rack power strip for stage lights, with pop out
space
ADA-mp-1 with /5150/Recto/SLO mod
GSP 1101
//2U vented 
//rack spacer (with blue neon)
Rocktron 
Velocity 250

B52 ls412

Dream Rig:

Real Furman Power Conditioner
Tuner (for blinky glowey tonez)
same mp-1
1101
Rack Drawer
Peavey Classic 50/50

same LS-412 + AT-412 (v30s)

My expectations aren't very high. I'd really just like to try some tube power to see if it adds some magic. But I refuse to lug another head around, an 8 space and cab are more than my back desires as it is.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 12, 2010)

Current:

- Ibanez RG7420 w. BKP Warpigs
- Pod X3L (Not for long)


Dream:

More than I have.


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 13, 2010)

current:
Mesa 2 Chanel Triple Recto
2 Mesa Standard 4x12
input:wah-BBE Screamer-NS2, loop: Vox Time machine- RV-5

"Dream"
Probably my old Rack of stuff back.
Mesa V1 Triaxis with recto board mod
Mesa 2:90
Intellefex
Voodu Valve
DOD dual 15 band EQ
RockTron PatchMate.

Miss that rig.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jul 13, 2010)

Current:
93' Mesa dual recto blackface
Mesa 4x12 cab
Peavey 5150
Peavey 5150 4x12 cab
Digitech bad monkey OD
Ibanez custom shop guitar

Dream:
Adding a Framus Cobra and/or a Mark V
Another custom shop similar to the one i currently own, but 7 stringy


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jul 13, 2010)

Current Rig:
ENGL Invader 150
Randall 412 XL Stereo /w V30s
Furman Power Condit
Korg Rack Tuner
BBE Maxcom
Boss DD20 Giga Delay
Digitech Whammy
ISP Decimator

Dean RC7G USA
Agile Interceptor Pro 725
Cort X-Custom

Dream Rig:
+ Axe FX Ultra, Mark V, Framus Cobra
VHT 2/90/2
TC G System
ISP Decimator ProRack G
Multiple Orange and Vader 412s, Vader 215s
EBMM JP7 BFR, JP7X
Dean RC8
Ibanez Jem7v
Custom Conklin 7 with Lundgrens
Blackmachine B7 or Broderick's white Ibanez LACS ^_^


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 31, 2010)

Current:

Crybaby Standard
MXR Smart Gate
Bugera 6260
DBX 266XL (in effects loop)
Behringer 4x12 Cab


Dream (working on it):

Rackmounted Wireless (idk what kind yet)
Crybaby Standard
Dunlop Rotovibe
Some sort of rack gate (either MXR M235 or Hush Super C)
Mesa Boogie Mark V <--I think, still have yet to try one, lol
DBX 266XL (in effects loop)
Either Vader 4x12 or Mesa 4x12

^ATA Case for head/rack and one for pedalboard (even though it's small)


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 31, 2010)

Guitars:
Ibanez RG750/760/565, Xiphos
Charvel So Cal
Fender Partscaster

-Into Korg Pitchblack tuner

Current rig(s):
Engl Fireball + Digitech RP1k + ISP Decimator + Bodehammer Bloody Murder
Peavey 3120 + ISP Decimator + Boss CE5 + Ibanez DE7 + Digitech Digiverb

Both into:
Avatar Vintage 2-12 with Emi Swamp Thangs.

Dream rig:
2-3 Custom Shop Charvels.
Larry Dino 939
Engl SE EL34
2 Bogner Ubercabs
TC G-System
ISP Decimator G-string
Bodenhammer Bloody Murder

Why? Because I don't have $20k+ to blow on gear?


----------



## Goatfork (Sep 10, 2010)

UPDATE: -lol, I was only the second to last post too.

Dream Rig:

Sennhieser G3 Wireless
Korg DTR-1000
Crybaby Rack Wah
DBX 266xl (for gate in front and fx)
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier

All of it, of course, in an ATA case.

Either a Vader or a Mesa 4x12 for a cab.


----------



## numberonejrio (Sep 10, 2010)

Current: 

Korg Pitchblack Pedal Tuner
Boss ML-2
Boss DD-3
Fender Frontman 212r amp
Ibanez RGA121
Schecter C1+

Dream Rig:
Ibanez RGA121 (Check)
Either an Ibby RGT6EXFX or LTD H 1001 for backup
Korg Pitchblack Pedal Tuner (Check)
Boss DD-3 (Check)
ISP Decimator G String
Peavey 6505+ head
Mesa 4x12 rectifier cab (road cases for head and amp of course)

Getting there..


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 11, 2010)

Current rig:

Agile Pro Interceptor 27 > Vox Wah > TS9DX > Boosta Grande > Fender Vibro Champ XD

Dream Rig:

Since I envision a "dream rig" as something in the distant future, I'll say an Axe-FX, as I have no idea what kinda music I'll be doing, hell, 2 years from now


----------



## Splees (Sep 11, 2010)

Current rig:
guitars: Interceptor, SG Standard, Edwards LPC
amps: Peavey 5150, Mesa Rackmount Recto, roland jc120, ac15
Cabs: Lopoline signature 2x12 v30s, marshall 1960a
Pedals/effects: Pitchblack, Moog ring mod, TS9, Triangle Muff clone, RE20, tc electronic gmajor.

it's usually 5150 and jc120 or recto and jc120. ac15 all on it's own.

DREAM:
Guitars: all that above plus a gibby lpc
amps: orange rockerverb 50, plus above
Cabs: Emperor 2x12 and 4x12
Pedals: above plus another Deluxe memory man, eventide pitchfactor, ehx pog, ehx cathedral, strymon el capistan and blue sky, isp decimator.


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Sep 11, 2010)

Current Rig
Mesa Triple Rectifier (2 channel)
Peavey 5150 (Might be trading for a VHT Deliverance)
2 Mesa Oversized 4x12 cabs
Ibanez XPT707FX (Seymour Duncan Distortion 7)
Ibanez Apex2 (Seymour Duncan Blackouts)
A couple of misc 6 strings
Boss GT-10
Maxon OD808
MODDED ISP Decimator (changes the channels  )

Dream Rig
Splawn Nitro
2x12 Cab

^Both in Road Cases (head+rack for head, put pedals in a rack drawer)
A nice tele with a mini humbucker in the neck
(already have) Boss GT 10
Maxon OD808
ISP Decimator

^Totally not metal, huh?


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine's gone downhill 

*Current Rig:*
- Ibanez RG7420
- That's it.

*Dream Rig:
*- Carbon Fibre Oni custom 8 string
- H&K Coreblade
- Diezel Herbert
- ENGL SE e670
- several 2x12 cabs (Orange, Mesa, Vader probably)
- Pod X3 Pro and/or AxeFX Ultra
- KRK Rokit 8's

EDIT: And some synth stuff; Access Virus TI keyboard, Waldorf Q+ Phoenix edition, Nord Lead 2, Novation X-Station... the usual horrifically expensive (with the exception of the Novation) stuff


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 11, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My dream rig is pretty much what I have in my sig. I'd like 'better' [RE: more expensive] guitars, and maybe some different pickups, plus a JCM800 for recording layers or joining a coverband, but other than that...
> 
> Oh, I'd like a different cabinet than the Ampeg. It's just until I can find an empty 412 for a decent price, or a 412 with sellable Cele's for a good price. Probably will end up going with an empty Avatar Contemporary 412.


 
Just thought I'd update this.

*Current Rig*
LTD H-1001, H-500, and FX-260
Seymour Duncan Distortion and Jazz
Lace Drop n Gain set, Deathbuckers
Boss SD-1 to for boost purposes
Eminence Governors x Man O War, Super V
VHT Sig:X, Ampeg V412, Randall Lynch Box 412

*Dream Rig*
LTD H-1001, H-500, FX-260
a quality used Gibson LP w/ Dimarzio PAF's
BKP Painkiller and Duncan Distortion
Lace Drop n Gain set, Deathbuckers
Digitech GSP1101 for fx purposes only
Modded Boss SD-1 to for boost purposes
Eminence Governors x Man O War, Super V
VHT Sig:X, White Box 412, Randall Lynch Box 412


----------



## StupidDav (Sep 11, 2010)

Thought I'd update...



StupidDav said:


> Old Current rig:
> Ibanez RG7620
> BKP Nailbomb
> Boss SD-1
> ...



New Current Rig:
Ibanez RG7620
BKP Nailbomb
Boss SD-1
Boss NS-2
Peavey 6505 (bias & choke modded)
Custom DIY Cab



StupidDav said:


> Old Dream rig
> Ibanez LACS
> BKP Nailbomb
> Maxon OD808
> ...



New Dream Rig
Some sort of 27" Ibanez with a trem
BKP Painkiller
Maybe a Maxon OD808
ISP Decimator G String
Peavey 6505 (bias & choke modded)
Custom DIY Cab
Digitech 2120 or 2112
Behringer FCB1010


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 11, 2010)

pedals will always come and go

but id like a Handwired 30 watt head with EL84s (blackstar, orange or Vox will do)
and
something with 4 channels like a Diezel VH4 or a Fortin Meathead

i have the Vox ...now i just need $5k


----------



## Snytbaggen (Sep 11, 2010)

Current:
Behringer strat
Harley Benton "tele" (tele body form but humbuckers, TOM and no pickguard)
Emperion Scorpius 7 string

Behringer V-Tone 15W amp

Dream:
Anything else than what I have 

I really really really need to buy a decent guitar and amp


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 11, 2010)

Current:
Schecter S1-Elite
LTD Viper 1000 Deluxe
RG2EX1

Line 6 Spider Valve mkii HD
Randall Cab (no clue what speakers)
MXR Ten band EQ

Dream:
A custom guitar of course, but i would take a real nice Jackson or Caparison.

An ENGL head would nice as well as nice H&K

Oversized cab with v30's




I like my rig now, but i was on a budget and i wanted the most bang for my buck. And since i don't currently play in a band i don't really care about the quality of the amp sims. Plus its like having 16 amps all in one which i liked the idea of having that many amps at my disposal.


----------



## oniduder (Sep 12, 2010)

erm? rig now-

baron k2, and 5150 run in stereo through vader 2x12 and another custom 2x12 both are run through vector SL powered woofers, 

guitar-oni custom 8 fanned fret board

effects-delay (hardwire stereo thingy sounds great) sadly that's it though
except my john fromel custom chorus pedal true stereo, as well

*rig of dreams-*

replace the 2x12's with mills acoustics 4x12's v30 k100 in X pattern

keep the Vector SL's and the amps, i like em so far so no reason to get rid of them ha!

but just saying i'd like a larry dino amp, and a possibly an engl invader and/or powerball, can't decide proper like

any other amps idk off the top of my skull, cause ambien is a powerful drug yo!

i'd keep the effects as is, i'm not heavy into effects, muddy my shit up, 

but erm what else? 

probably would love to have a crew to take this shit around for me, and have it all in ATA cases, just saying

as for the guitar stuff, i plan on getting another oni, that's all i really need!

regards


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 12, 2010)

At the moment I am very close to what i would consider my dream rig.

I am running:
Shure SLX wireless > axefx ultra > Fryette 2/90/2 > fryette fatbottom

I also use a GCP switcher, mission SP-1 expression pedal and a boss TU-2.

All i really want to do is get the shure unit switched out for a G90 digital wireless because I have become increasingly unhappy with it, and I would like a more accurate tuner pedal, probably a peterson strobo-stomp.

I also really want to get my hands on an MFC101 but the first two will take priority over that. After all this, I guess i could add more cabinets to my setup but I can't see that being practical. My dream rig has to be something that can still be transported in band's trailer!

I have 2 custom rico's on the way which will be the closest to "perfect" for me that I've had to date, and I guess you can never really have enough guitars but for now I am pretty satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 13, 2010)

*Current Rig*
Schecter C-7 Standard Lefty
Jackson DK2L
Bugera 6260 with matching 4x12 cab

*Dream Rig*
Agile Septor 8 Lefty
Ibanez RG2228 Lefty (Thank you ET Guitars for letting this dream become a reality)
Digitech GSP1101
A nice poweramp
2x12 cab


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't feel too bad.

Current Rig
-Squier Strat
-Line 6 Spider III 15 watt
-Orange Crush 35 watt SS combo

Dream Rig
-Schecter C-1 Standard
-Avatar custom 1x12 w/V30's
-Rack case to hold head and pull out pedal tray
-Any head with enough gain for modern metal
-ISP Decimator
-Ibanez TS9 
-Boss TU-3 tuner
-Boss GE-7 EQ


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 13, 2010)

Current
Ibanez RG7321 (stock)
Peavey 5150 Blockletter
Laney 4x12 w/ Celestion G12M-70s
ZOOM G1X

Dream
(hopefully) custom Ibanez 7 string w/ (from bridge to neck) EMG 81-7/707 (provided i work towards an endorsement)
Randall RS412XLT
Randall RS125CX (wish it had the metal grill)
Mesa Boogie Dual Recto
Line 6 Pod X3 Pro w/ FBV Shortboard
same RG7321 with EMG HZ7-As
Ibanez TS9
ISP Decimator
ART CoolSwitch A/B Footswitch
Ibanez RG370DX w/ EMG 81/SA/60
Line 6 Pod X3

this is probably one of those "for now" dream rigs, subject to change at (almost) any time


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

im pretty happry with what i have. i would like an ibanez jem. and a good pc with a good soundcard, so when i record it didnt make my tone paper thin


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 14, 2010)

After being out and playing some really shitty venues with really bad sound techs, I must say I love my Axe-Fx even more after a year or so of owning it.

1. I can take my whole rig+guitar on the bus
2. I have perfect sound no matter where
3. It's idiot proof for inexperienced sound guys (plug in, turn up fader, there you go buddy!)
4. It saves room and volume on small stages

In short, a huge impressive tube rig is "cool" but functionality like that is unbeatable, especially on small/bad stages. If I somehow lost my Axe-Fx now I'd sooner tour with my PodXT than lug around my H&K Switchblade halfstack again.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 14, 2010)

Dream:
AxeFX > Powered Moniters

Actual:
GE7 > BP80 > GE7 > Cheap Solid State Bass Amp


----------



## BabUShka (Sep 14, 2010)

My dream rig is: 
Marshall JVM
Orange Rocker 30 
ENGL Invader 
Marshall JCM800 
Fender Blues delux

with 
Marshall Greenback cab
ENGL 412 Pro

That should cover most genres. 
My current rig is Marshall JVM > Framus 212V. Haven't tried the cab yet because I just bought it and it's at my parrents.. 
Recently sold my ENGL fireball and HK412 V30 cab. Awesome amp, but it's too scooped and high gain for me.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 14, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> After being out and playing some really shitty venues with really bad sound techs, I must say I love my Axe-Fx even more after a year or so of owning it.
> 
> 1. I can take my whole rig+guitar on the bus
> 2. I have perfect sound no matter where
> ...



Do you mean just bringing the Axe-FX and plugging into the stage PA? Sure, that works fine but what do you do for on-stage sound? Need some kinda monitor for that at least. Thats why when I used my Pod X3, I had at least a 1x12 with me on a chair for my stage sound. (a 1x12 and a small 4U rack is still managable on a bus though, Ive done it before lol as annoying as it was)


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 14, 2010)

Current:
Rig one-
Peavey XXL 100 watt amp head
4x12 b-52 stealth cab
Fx loop:mxr 10 band eq, boss ns-2
Front:digitech harmony man,modtone killstutter

Rig 2-
Ibanez tbx 150 watt
Crate g1200h 4x12
Front:boss fz-2
Fx loop: none

Rig 3-
Carvin r600
Carvin 1x15

Dream
Well my rigs are pretty much my dream rigs
It's just in the process of being completed

Rig 1-
Furman power conditioner
Rack tuner

Front:g30 wireless system,reverb pedal,delay pedal

Rig 2- Noise suppressor, tuner pedal, reverb

Rig 3- 1x12 r600 2x10 w/ horn


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 14, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Do you mean just bringing the Axe-FX and plugging into the stage PA? Sure, that works fine but what do you do for on-stage sound? Need some kinda monitor for that at least. Thats why when I used my Pod X3, I had at least a 1x12 with me on a chair for my stage sound. (a 1x12 and a small 4U rack is still managable on a bus though, Ive done it before lol as annoying as it was)


 
Nah we rarely gig at places where there are no monitors... I'm always next to the singer anyway so even if we're short on monitors I'll have one near me. If the place simply doesn't have monitors, we all borrow in-ears from my singer's cover band. I mean, we are three singers in the band, if there are no monitors we can't gig.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 15, 2010)

I think I'm living my dream right now.. Okay, you can always have some more stuff, but:

My current stuff:

- '89 Jackson Arch Top Soloist Custom (one-of-a-kind) w/ Lundgren + DiMarzio
- '10 Amfisound Routa Arctica Custom RR (one-of-a-kind) w/ Lundgrens
- (ordered a month ago) AV custom 27" 7 string w/ Lundgrens

- VHT Ultra Lead
- Diezel Einstein 100W
- VHT Fat Bottom 4 x 12"
- Line6 POD XT Live (to home, and smaller gigs)

I really don't need any fx, or if I do I think I can find them from the POD.

Ofcourse you can always want more...

At the top of my wishlist is another cab.. Live a 4x12" FatBottom, or Diezel Frontloaded, or a Bogner Übercab. And ofcourse, an A/B/Y-box  Mesa Mark V with a 4x12" Rectocab would be also nice to be my rig number three.

And as alway... MORE GUITARS.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 15, 2010)

Dream: 

Bass = Dingwall Afterburner II > Axe-Fx.
Guitar = Daemoness Custom > Axe-Fx.

Actual:

ESP LTD B205FM > Boss ME50B > Roland BN100.
Squire Stagemaster > Boss GT8 > Marshall MG100DFX

I really need to get one of these Axe-Fx things. All my bass and guitar amps and effects in a unit just slightly larger than my current pedal? Not having to drag a four foot cube bass amp on a sack truck to gigs? Being able to use the same unit for guitar and bass? The ability to decorate my side of the stage with a rotisserie chicken grill à la Geddy Lee? I better start saving, this thing's looking more and more awesome by the minute.


----------



## Rook (Sep 16, 2010)

At the moment, I've got a USA Jackson, and I just sold my main guitar (EBMM JP6) to buy a Universe, which I've tried and really like. I'm still on the hunt for my ideal guitar, but came super close with a JEM I sold earlier this year. If the UV doesn't work out, which I really hope it does, I'll sell up and go back to the JEMs and that'll be me sorted.

Ampwise, I got a Mesa Roadster that goes into a Recto 412 (oversized) with V30s. This is by far my favourite setup ever. The only other amp I've tried that I enjoyed nearly as much was an H&K Alex Lifeson Triamp MkII, but in a different way. I feel with the Roadster I can adapt it to whatever I want to do by changing my guitar or pickups, and it'll sound, to me, the best at that. I've done ZZ type blues with an ESP Eclipse II (SD '59s) and Meshuggah djent with an Ibanez with scary hot DiMarzios pickups in the same session.

Pedalwise I use a Line 6 DL4, Ibanez TS808, and I've got on the way, an MXR Comp, MXR Noise Gate, Ibanez FL9, EB Volume, Korg Pitcblack and T-Rex Chameleon. 

If I was in a big touring band playing big stages with a big rig blah blah blah I'd have a Couple UV's (all old school ones, love that mojo - BK and MC probably) and a couple of JEM's (again, old - 777VBK and 777GMC/PMC probably).

Ampwise, I'd probably just have the same again, Roadster and 412 cab, just to meaty it up. I'm not fussed about having a ton of rack gear, but I'd probably use a GForce for Delay and put my pedals on a shelf so I can use a GCX or something and control it all more easily.

I just have a picture in my head of two Roadsters in a rack, sweet....

Oh and I like Mesa's 'Black/Gold' jute grilles, I don't know why, but I think that'd look cool.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 16, 2010)

My rig now is plenty for a touring rig. I've got an Ampeg SVT-CL into an Ampeg 810. I have a rack tuner, four basses (two four strings, a five string, and a six string), and a Catalinbread SFT for additional fuzz. The only thing I need to do is fix my other Ampeg head (SVT-VR) and I've got more power than necessary.

My dream rig is just absurd and most bands won't carry that much gear in one van. Nah, my dream rig would be a 610, a 215 (or two), maybe an 18" or two for fun. I would only use it all if I was in a doomy project.

It would be set up like this:
18/215/610/215/18. I would throw my 810 into the mix somewhere, too. Just to be more overkill than overkill itself.

It would sound retarded with my two Ampeg heads. Two 300 watts of tube power. I feel a zero being divided coming on. The 2x15 cabinets would either be Bergantino, Emperor, or Lowdownsound. If I go with Emperor or Lowdownsound, all five cabinets will be made by that company. Provided I go with Emperor, the heads will be redone to match the wood.

I was thinking of getting a preamp/power amp combo some day. I'd chuck it in a rack unit with the rack tuner, and a locking drawer for strings and whatnot.

I don't REALLY need anymore basses, but I need a custom jazz, an old p-bass, and more Spectors. Always need more Spectors.

I just shit my pants thinking about this rig.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2010)

Current rig:

VHT GP3 pre amp
VHT 2/90/2 power amp
Axe FX Ultra for effects
Ground Control Pro to control the whole thing (on wait list for the Fractal MFC101 though)
VHT Fatbottom 4x12

Dream rig:

See above.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 16, 2010)

Dream rig arriving in a matter of hours.


----------



## bbp (Sep 16, 2010)

Current rig:
1990 Carvin DC400 six string
Late 50's Otwin Super hollow body
Behringer V-Amp v1

Portable dream rig:
Egnater M4
Axe FX Ultra

Heavy dream rig:
A huge do-it-all head, Koch Supernova, DAR Forza, Fortin Meathead or something similar. Midi control is a must, a good crunch sound is too.
Axe FX Ultra
A couple of iso cabs for stereo
Perhaps the Egnater M4 could fit in here too with a Fryette 2502 for power.

Dream guitars:
Custom 8-string, Lundgren M8/Q-tuner pickups, Kahler bridge, neck-through with excellent upper fret access. As for who'd build it, I have no idea.
My Otwin, it's the best hollow body I've ever played and it's perfect for the slide stuff I play.

Probable interim rig:
Agile Interceptor 828 with Q-tuner/M8
Pod X3 Pro or Digitech GSP1101


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Sep 16, 2010)

Current rig
Guitars:
BC.Rich Bloodbound Warbeast
Cort X6-SA 
Harley Benton HBR7-450FRBK 
Effects:
DigiTech Whammy 4 Pedal
Crybaby Wah-wah
Korg AX30G
Amp:
Vox AD100VT (main amp)
Line 6 spider III 15 wt (practice amp)

Dream rig:
Almost the same but With some extras
Guitars:
Schecter damien elite 8 CR (getting it next year)
Halo XSI 10
Dean RC7X
Effects:
Boss DD-3
Amp:
Engl amp head (Cant remember what model head it is)
Custome cab: 4 speakers 2X12 on the top and 2 subs on the bottom.

diffrences
MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AChRush1349 (Sep 16, 2010)

Current rig:
-Mesa dual rect.
-Mesa oversized 4x12 cab
-Boss NS-2 noise suppressor 
-Jackson KE 2, Dave mustaine livewire pickups
-Jackson RR24, blackout
-Agile septor seven, stock pickups

Dream Rig:
-Engl Invader 100
-Diezel Herbert 
-Axe FX
-ISP decimator g string
-Maxxon OD 808
-Keeley compressor 
-Vader 4x12 cab
-Vader 2x12 cab
-Blackmachine B7, ebony top, Schaller hannes seven bridge (hey, its a dream) and BKP aftermath set
-Ibanez RGT220A, BKP cold sweat set
-Rico jr. Jekyll neck through custom, Swamp ash body, rosewood neck
-Agile septor seven, BKP Ceramic warpig bridge, warpig neck (Coming soon!)
-Jackson KE-2 Nailbomb/coldsweat set
-Carvin DC727 Deep blueburst, cherry burst edges, BKP warpig set, burnt chrome covers
-Jackson RR-24 BKP Painkiller

I've got a while to go.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 16, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Dream rig arriving in a matter of hours.


 
Well, what is it?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Sep 17, 2010)

Current:
-Agile Septor 828 stock
-Line6 PODxt
-Logitech desktop speakers + sub shared with my PC

Dream:
-ENGL Invader 100
-4x12 Orange cab
-maybe a nice rack mount EQ

Realistic stop gap:
-ENGL Fireball 100 or Powerball II (saving at the moment and as soon as i get close enough i will decide)
-Avatar 2x12 cabinet w/V30's

I was actually going to get a noise suppressor too, but then I found out that all I needed to do was put a rubber band around my strings up near the tuners. Completely killed all this unnecessary noise and now my palm mutes actually fucking MUTE. The noise gate in the ENGL heads are great too. I don't like having a lot of pedals, and prefer to be guitar + head only.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Sep 17, 2010)

Current Rig:

Schecter C-1 Blackjack CTX (Black)
'72 Telecaster Deluxe RI
FJA Modded Peavey Windsor
Avatar Contemporary 2x12 w/v30s
Boss NS-2 
Guitarfetish pedal tuner
Danelectro Cool Cat OD (Actually prefer it over a lot of boosts three times it's price. :O)


Dream Rig:
Schecter C-1 Blackjack ATX (Black)
Schecter Solo-6 Blackjack ATX (White)
First Act Custom Shop Sheena
FJA Modded Peavey Windsor (x2. This amp cured my GAS)
Mesa Standard 4x12 (Picking one up this weekend)
Mesa Recto Horizontal 2x12
v30/65 speaker mix
Boss NS-1/ISP Decimator (They both work fine for me.)
MXR 10-Band EQ
Keeley 4-knob Compressor
MXR Carbon Copy
Line 6 G50
Korg DTR-2000 Tuner
Fulltone OCD


----------



## Revan132 (Sep 20, 2010)

I pretty much saved up and bought my entire dream rig this summer.

Ibanez 2127z Prestige with BKP Nailbomb Ceramic in the bridge, and Cold Sweat in the neck.

Peavey 6505+ Head with JJ Tubes
Marshall 1960AV Cab w/ Celestion V30's
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor

I am now looking into recording gear and considering if I should just get a line 6 UX2 first, or go all out and get a freakin Axe-FX; not sure yet.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 20, 2010)

All I need to make my current rig into my dream rig is a larger rack case with casters, a tube power amp of some sort (preferably Mesa or ENGL), and one more Mesa cab.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, what is it?



Axe-Fx Ultra, Carvin DCM1000, 1x Atomic Reactor cab, Rocktron MidiMate


----------



## shutters (Sep 21, 2010)

Getting close! (Ish)

Current Rig:

Ibanez RG2228
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier 3CH
Mesa 4x12
Boss NS-2
Roland JC-120 Jazz Chorus (mmmmcleans.)
And just a POD X3 for random fucking around into FRs.


DREAM RIG:
Ibanez RG2228, refinished in something bright
Blackmachine F8 (this is swappable with something by TIL but I suppose that cant go down anymore.  )
Axe FX Ultra (Ordering it soon!)
Fryette 2/90/2 Power Amp
ENGL Invader or SE as backup
Orange 4x12
Acoustic or maybe hollowbody 8 string.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 21, 2010)

Current:
ENGL SE EL34
Axe-FX Ultra (x2)
VHT 2/90/2
ENGL e850
ENGL e860
Laboga Mr Hector Duo
Vader 4x12 (x2)
Vader 2x12 (x2)
Basson 2x12
Lopoline 2x12
ENGL Standard 4x12
ENGL XXL Pro 4x12

Future:
All that previous gear plus....
ENGL Savage
Mesa Road King II
Mills Acoustics 4x12


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 22, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> *Axe-Fx Ultra*, Carvin DCM1000, 1x Atomic Reactor cab, Rocktron MidiMate


 
Shoulda got the... _D'oh!_


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 22, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Shoulda got the... _D'oh!_


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Sep 22, 2010)

Current rig

Washburn WG587
Blackstar HT-Dual
Pod X3 desktop (clean tones only, this with the HT-Dual functions as simulated three channel amps)
Acoustic B200 bass combo (or whatever's available to amplify the Pod)

Dream rig

-Add an Agile 8 or 9 string before thinking about the next step with guitars, this is optional
-Keep the HT-Dual, I love the distorted tones out of it
-Axefx Ultra, probably mostly clean tones again, but I'll try the distorted tones too
-Hold onto the Acoustic B200 bass combo for monitoring

Really, the big thing is getting the Axefx. I agree with an earlier statement that it's dummy proof for live sound. Take that, make it appropriately loud for the venue, don't overthink it any more than that, and enjoy the awesomeness.


----------



## Romain (Sep 23, 2010)

Current rig:

Ibanez RG1527 RB /w SD Blackouts
Line 6 pod studio

Dream/Next rig:
AMT ss-10
Rocktron Velocity
2x12 /w Celestion V30


----------



## K-Roll (Sep 23, 2010)

current rig:

caparison horus HGS
custom made 7 string
peavey 5150 
EVH 4X12 cab
NS2, MXR phase 90, Nova repeater, TS808


dream rig:
suhr modern
caparison dellinger 7 (fixed bridge)
a custom PRS private stock 7 string
amps: diezel einstein, FJA 5150, bogner uberschall
cab: orange PPC412 fullstack, bogner ubercab
fx: TC Gsystem, some boutique pedals and stuff


----------



## 4Eyes (Nov 21, 2010)

current rig:
Keller guitars 6-string exotic + BKP PK/VHII
JTamps Screamer 808
Engl E350 preamp
ISP Decimator G-string
Alesis iO|2
Peavey JSX 412 straight cabinet
Sommer XXL Spyrit cables + Neutrik jacks

dream rig:
Keller guitars 6-string exotic + BKP PK/VHII
JTamps Screamer 808
Custom built tube preamp
ISP Decimator G-string
Eventide Timefactor
Alesis iO|2
AKG K601 headphones
Sommer XXL Spyrit cables + Neutrik jacks


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zombie thread won't stay dead 

There's a LOT of gear I haven't tried yet, but I know I could be happy with the following:

Mesa/Boogie Roadster (maybe with KT88/KT66 combo)
Axe-Fx Ultra ran 4-cable method
Midi foot controller w/ expression pedals
4x12 cab w/ V30L's or G12K-100's
Ibanez RG2228 or Agile ____ 827 w/ passive pick-ups


----------



## Double A (Nov 21, 2010)

My dream rig and my current rig are not too far off I guess.

Current:

Guitars: Schecter Loomis CFR, Agile Interceptor pro 727

Amp:5150 II, Crate Blue Voodoo 4x12

Pedals: DOD FX 40B equalizer, ISP Decimator G string, Ibanez TS7 tubescreamer, BOSS TU-3 chromatic tuner

My dream rig.

Guitars: Same except I want a custom fanned fretted 7 and 8 of some sort.

Amp: I would like to replace the Blue Voodoo cab with the oversized Mesa.

Pedals: MXR M-108 10 band EQ, 2x ISP Decimator G-string, Maxon OD808, Keely 4 knob compressor, Sonic Research Turbo Tuner ST-200 Strobe stomp.

Recording: AxeFx Ultra....duh.

So...besides being vague about guitars and the AxeFx, I am almost there and I am saving up for the last few pedals right now. My pedals will be housed on a pedal train board and I am unsure what to do about powering them. I was thinking this: Buy Godlyke Power-All PA-9B 9V Digital Power Supply Basic Kit | Guitar & Bass Effects Power Supplies | Musician's Friend because it is only 5 pedals and most will stay on through the loop

But I would love suggestions.


----------



## fvlt (Nov 21, 2010)

*Current*
Les Paul/SG
Cantrell/Wylde Wah
Mark V/Dual Recto
Recto 4x12/2x12

I mix and match the above, depending on how I feel. I also use an OD808 with the Recto, and an Eventide delay with the Mark V.

*Dream Rig*
Same as above with;
a line mixer for the delay,
a midi switching box to control the amp,
a midi footcontroller to control the delay/amp together,
a Stiletto 4x12 for the fun of it.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Nov 21, 2010)

Let's see

CR:
Marshall mg100hfx head and mg412 (lol!)
Crafter/Ashland US built RX-720 (really good guitar believe it or not)
Epiphone Explorer-GT (my OK to beat up guitar)
AKG wireless system
Line 6 Pod XT Live & Toneport UX2

DR:
Axe-Fx ultra
VHT/Fryette 2/ninety/2 poweramp
Gator rack drawer 
Want to build my own cab, can't find a v-30/12t75 cab that will run stereo, so looks like I'm going to have to make one
Schecter Hellraiser C1-FR
Schecter Hellraiser C7
Schecter Hellraiser C8(maybe, if I can ever afford, don't really NEED an 8)
Maybe some bareknuckle warpigs for my current 2 guitars
Macbook Pro for recording/synths
Apogee Duet for DI recording
and maybe a Microkorg to dick around on


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 21, 2010)

Current Rig:
5150 II
Legacy 412
Maxon CP101
ISP Decimator


Dream Rig:
Fortin Bones
Zilla 212
TC G-System
Mission EP1
G30 Wireless
ISP Pro Rack G
Furman PF Pro R
Various Pedals...


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2010)

My current rig;

Carvin C66c w/ SS frets, hog body, incoming BKP rebel yells, tungsten sustain block. It is dream guitar material
Carvin LB75, a bass with near every option you can dream of (abalone blocks, SS frets, MM style buckers and the best flame top in the world all red, oiled neck, walnut body)
Mesa Mark V amp
Fender BXR

What I dream of:
Adding a custom / semi custom 7
finishing my pedal board (power supply, board, blue sky reverb, whammy, pog, chorus, EQ, loops, volume pedal, clean boost req'd still, maybe EH freeze too).
Maybe a bigger bass rig for playing out, but I like this amp, a not 15" speaker would be nice. Otherwise I only buy 'dream rig gear'.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, I havent fixed up the fx routing properly (because obviously having everything in a line is just fucking ridiculous, and my guitar will no longer have tone...), and the Carl Martin Combinator 2 (the purple/black thing just before all the multi-fx) will be replaced with a Sound Sculpture Switchblade.

In general though, this is the more-or-less ideal rig, with just a half-decent set of monitors at the end (until I find a better set to put there... I'm new to monitors )







My current rig?

Nothing. Literally.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Well, I havent fixed up the fx routing properly (because obviously having everything in a line is just fucking ridiculous, and my guitar will no longer have tone...), and the Carl Martin Combinator 2 (the purple/black thing just before all the multi-fx) will be replaced with a Sound Sculpture Switchblade.
> 
> In general though, this is the more-or-less ideal rig, with just a half-decent set of monitors at the end (until I find a better set to put there... I'm new to monitors )
> 
> ...




I have one solution for that mess you call a dream rig
Axe FX
HAVE AT THEE!!!


----------



## widdlywhaa (Nov 21, 2010)

Geeze has my rig taken an overhaul since last time  gettin super close to the dream though.... although I probably say that every time I make a major change.

Current:
Amps:
Ampeg VH-140C
Ampeg VH-150

Pedals:
Korg Pitchblack
MXR GT-OD
ISP Decimator

Rack:
Monster Pro900
Boss NS-50
(Pedals mounted to rack)

Cabs:
x2 Vertical 2x12 cabs loaded with EVM12S speakers

Guitars:
Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez S7420
Jackson DK2M
LTD EXP 200
Fender Standard Strat


Dream Rig:

A couple of Custom cabs would be cool. something similar to a Vader or Redstar. 

and obviously more guitars. another 7621, S7420, an EBMM JP 6 & 7, etc.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> I have one solution for that mess you call a dream rig
> Axe FX
> HAVE AT THEE!!!



Nope.

Until I know that the Axe will get me all the splicing, cutting, chopping, bitcrushing, twitch/fuzz, filter and modulation effects that this lot will, it's a no-go.

Besides, I like regular amps, and I like the disgustingly harsh tones the Pod gives me for recording, and while the AFX may do both of those, it most certainly will _not_ give me the satisfaction of jerking around with the knobs on an actual amp 

EDIT: I also don't think the AFX has the processing power of a GT10, two Pods, two M13's and a Nova System...


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Nope.
> 
> Until I know that the Axe will get me all the splicing, cutting, chopping, bitcrushing, twitch/fuzz, filter and modulation effects that this lot will, it's a no-go.
> 
> ...



lol then do this
Axe FX -> GSP 1101-> G Major


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Well, I havent fixed up the fx routing properly (because obviously having everything in a line is just fucking ridiculous, and my guitar will no longer have tone...), and the Carl Martin Combinator 2 (the purple/black thing just before all the multi-fx) will be replaced with a Sound Sculpture Switchblade.
> 
> In general though, this is the more-or-less ideal rig, with just a half-decent set of monitors at the end (until I find a better set to put there... I'm new to monitors )
> 
> ...



The level of redundancy here makes building design look like an exact science..


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Well, I havent fixed up the fx routing properly (because obviously having everything in a line is just fucking ridiculous, and my guitar will no longer have tone...), and the Carl Martin Combinator 2 (the purple/black thing just before all the multi-fx) will be replaced with a Sound Sculpture Switchblade.
> 
> In general though, this is the more-or-less ideal rig, with just a half-decent set of monitors at the end (until I find a better set to put there... I'm new to monitors )
> 
> ...



Really?


----------



## fvlt (Nov 21, 2010)

I wanted a rig like that once.

Then I started gigging.

Now all I have is a wah, and I'd ditch that too if I could...


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2010)

smucarolina said:


> Really?



Alright so let me get this straight;

Because you personally have no imagination or desire beyond playing a guitar like a guitar, and can't see the point in pedals that will give basically unlimited potential to the types of sounds I could create, and the amount of layers I can then use in my music created from just this one instrument, somehow you feel that gives you the right to bash my opinion?

That about right?



SirMyghin said:


> The level of redundancy here makes building design look like an exact science..



Redundancy? Never. Every pedal there either does something different, has a different focus, or adds it's own style of tone to the mix. (except the two M13's, which are there to add more expression pedals and more options in true stereo).


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 21, 2010)

I was thinking of compiling all of that into something more compact for ya XD
so why not those three units and the boards set up to taste and the kaoss pads on the side?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2010)

Individuality of the pedals, honestly.

If I find out that the Axe will replicate the tones of all those ZVex pedals' modulation and stuttering well enough (and the Digitech synth wah, Boss bass synth, Moogerfooger pedals and so on...), then I'd seriously consider getting one but (AFAIK) the biggest bonus of using the analog pedals is that they really do have a unique set of sounds.

As for the three units; the GSP doesn't do the FX there either  The Korg stuff mixed in with the bass synth and the synth wah pedal alone give a huge amount of tones, but you mix that in with any one of those ZVEX fuzz/stutters/manglers, let alone the ping-pong delays, swells and other modulations from the other multi-fx then you ahve absolutely unlimited potential with the types of sounds you can create.

I mean fuck, it's not like I'm planning on running every single one of those pedals on at all times, not a goddamn chance.. That's why the Sound Sculpture Switchblade comes in.


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Alright so let me get this straight;
> 
> Because you personally have no imagination or desire beyond playing a guitar like a guitar, and can't see the point in pedals that will give basically unlimited potential to the types of sounds I could create, and the amount of layers I can then use in my music created from just this one instrument, somehow you feel that gives you the right to bash my opinion?
> 
> ...



It is redundant. Good luck lugging that to a rig or hiring a roadie.

The expression I like to use for a guitar rig is this. 

K.I.S.S. 

Keep it simple stupid. 

All the cables needed to incorporate that and planning would cost a ridiculous amount of money. Also, don't expect your bandmates to be super thrilled about helping you haul that rig. I can't imagine the tone loss and amount of issues that could arise from such a rig.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2010)

^ I don't have a band.

I don't tour.

I don't plan on touring.

I don't plan on moving it, ever.

I've said _multiple_ times that there is a switcher in there to avoid any such signal degradation.

I've _also_ said that I obviously would not be using every single pedal at the same time at all times 

EDIT: Hell, I even said _in that post_ that there is a switcher and htat it would be stupid to have everything running at once. I suggest that next time you read my post before you reply.

EDIT 2: "Keep It Simple Stupid" is something I will _never* ever*_ apply to my music or methods. Ever.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry guys but dream rigs aren't always supposed to be realistic or even financially feasible. Mischa's example isn't even that bad. 

Also Since my rig has changed a bit, I'll show you the song of my people....

All that is missing is the AxeFX. The Digi 002 is en route...


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Sorry guys but dream rigs aren't always supposed to be realistic or even financially feasible. Mischa's example isn't even that bad.



As a touring rig, yeah it would be beyond ridiculous.

Seeing as how I hate people, hate being in front of crowds and hate the thought of playing live though, it really doesn't matter 

I want layers, and i want noise.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you even have a Fuzz factory in there?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2010)

EDIT: Nope, no fuzz factory. It's a cool pedal, but I much prefer the Devi Ever stuff and on the ZVex side of things I prefer the Box of Metal  (which is in there  )

It's also come to my attention that in my haste to get that pic finished I put that Kaossilator in the wrong place 

It should be just off from the computer, running into the computer.


----------



## vlover (Nov 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Well, I havent fixed up the fx routing properly (because obviously having everything in a line is just fucking ridiculous, and my guitar will no longer have tone...), and the Carl Martin Combinator 2 (the purple/black thing just before all the multi-fx) will be replaced with a Sound Sculpture Switchblade.
> 
> In general though, this is the more-or-less ideal rig, with just a half-decent set of monitors at the end (until I find a better set to put there... I'm new to monitors )
> 
> ...


What? No post preamp fx's? 

And i thought my dream rig excessive!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 22, 2010)

^ Mine isn't set up near how it's supposed to be  It was thrown together in about 10 minutes in Photoshop, and even now I've still forgotten stuff


----------



## fvlt (Nov 22, 2010)

vlover said:


> What? No post preamp fx's?
> 
> And i thought my dream rig excessive!



Why'd you wimp out and get a Single Recto when you could have a Dual?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 22, 2010)

vlover said:


> What? No post preamp fx's?
> 
> And i thought my dream rig excessive!



Why?!?

I feel weird being able to get all the tones I need from one guitar, a tubescreamer, and a two-channel amp that shares EQ across the channels.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Nov 22, 2010)

Current rig:

Ltd SC607B -> Turbo Tuner -> ISP Decimator -> Engl Savage SE -> Randall XLT cab

Ideal rig:

ESP Steph B7 -> Turbo Tuner -> ISP pro rack G -> Furman Power Conditioner -> Engl SE -> Vader Carnage Strain

the Vader should be mine soon!


----------



## vlover (Nov 22, 2010)

fvlt said:


> Why'd you wimp out and get a Single Recto when you could have a Dual?



Because I like the sound of the Single more than the sound of the dual. 

@TemjinStrife: I also dream of a three way with Zoe Saldana and Rosario Dawson. Its about dreaming big and not being practical.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 22, 2010)

*Current Rig:*

2 Carvin 727's
Boss GT-10
Brice DWG-1000
Harbingersound 115 Powered Wedge
Generic Pedalboard to hold the above
POD X3 Live (for vocal effects)


*Dream Rig*

2 Dean Custom RC7's (Basically Cooley's with neckthru, different woods and reverse headstocks)
2 Dean Custom RC8's
2 AxeFx Ultra (mirrored)
2 Line 6 Filter Pros (mirrored)
Line 6 Relay G90
Gordius Little Big Foot and Behringer FCB1010
TC Helicon VoiceWorks Plus
2 Bose L1 systems (actually have these already) with dual B1's for each tower.
Cute, hot asian chick to help me run it all.


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 22, 2010)

Current Live Rig:

Ibanez K7
Ibanez RG7421

Mesa/Boogie Single Rectifier Solo 50 Head
Peavey Triple X Head
AKG WMS40 Wireless - Rackmounted
TC Electronics G Major
Basson B412 4x12 cab with Eminence legends

Boss SD-1
MXR SmartGate
Boss TU-2
G-Lab GSC-1 MIDI controller


Dream Live Rig:

Ibanez RG7421 x2 w/ BKP Pickups (simply the best 7 string I've ever played - I would swap my K7 for a pair without much hesitation)
Ibanez SV5470A (Black Blonde)
PRS Custom 24

Diezel Herbert
Korg DTR-1000 rack tuner
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
A pair of Zilla Fatboy 2x12's (if they're as good as people say) Yes, part of my dream rig is awesome sound without lugging round a 4x12 



Why so different?


It's not that different, really, it's mainly just additional things like extra guitars I'd like to mess with, or pointless upgrades of my current gear. Notice the K7 isn't involved in my dream rig...

To be honest, I'd rather spend more cash on some nice stuff for my home studio these days! I'm more than happy with my rig - I've always wanted a MIDI controlled rig, and now I have one I'm a happy man


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 22, 2010)

smucarolina said:


> It is redundant. Good luck lugging that to a rig or hiring a roadie.
> 
> The expression I like to use for a guitar rig is this.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing the point... This is a DREAM rig thread. Where we talk about rigs that are ridiculously absurd, that we could never achieve in a million years


----------



## Kstring (Nov 22, 2010)

Current rig:
guitars: Schecter v7 hellraiser, Schecter c7(older model), B.C. Rich warlock

Amps: Peavey JSX

Pedals:ISP decimater

Dream rig: 
guitars:another V7, BRJ vixen 7, BRJ FF vixen 8

amps: another JSX, VHT Sig X, Peavey 6505+ and 5150

pedals: Ibanez TS9


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 22, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I think you're missing the point... This is a DREAM rig thread. Where we talk about rigs that are ridiculously absurd, that we could never achieve in a million years



Oh my no dude, that isn't the "I wish I could, but never will, achieve this rig" mockup... That's the plan 

It's going to take me fucking forever, but I _will_ end up with that rig...


----------



## smucarolina (Nov 22, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I think you're missing the point... This is a DREAM rig thread. Where we talk about rigs that are ridiculously absurd, that we could never achieve in a million years



My dream rig is:

Axe Fx Ultra
Power Amp (VHT/Fryette most likely)
Wireless Rack Unit
Power Conditioner with voltage regulator
Ground Control Pro
Custom 412 (Mills or Splawn)

Pretty simple...

there are a lot of other gear though I would love to try out...cheap older rack stuff just to mess around with.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 23, 2010)

Alright, take two. The routing is better (but still not perfect, I _think_ i'll be shortening the pedal loops up into shorter lots of pedals, but more chains coming from the Switchblade (Have to talk to Ryan/Variant more about how that one works )).

Anyway;


----------



## col (Nov 23, 2010)

Something ridiculous I just mocked up:


----------



## Evilshredder (Nov 24, 2010)

Current Rig:

Schecter C-7 into

Mxr Smartgate
Mxr Dynacomp
Dod wah/volume
Boss Oc-2
DOD od250
Digitech Whammy
H20 Chorus delay
Ibanez ad-9 into

Randall rg100es &
Marshall 8100 head
Crate 4x12 Cabs w/ V30s

Dream rig:

Custom Handmade 8 string into

Decimator
Keeley 4 knob Comp
The Hendrix wah
Morley lil alligator
Boss oc-3
Ts808
Digitech Whammy Original
Ibanez ad-9 into

Mesaboogie Heartbreaker Head
Avatar cab w/ ev's


When you wish apon a star......


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 9, 2010)

I love how much more basic mine has become over time :'D

Now:

Jackson DK2 (EMG'd)/Jackson Fusion SX (Soon to be EMG'd)-> PodXT Pro -> 8008 -> MF400

Dream:

Jackson Scott Ian Soloist (string through w/EMG 81)
Jackson Scott Ian Soloist (trem w/EMG 81/85) 

PodX3 Pro + FBV 

A decent sound guy so I can go direct and not worry!

Why: Line 6 stuff suits me. Love minimal setup and variation in sound at gigs. 
Why current vs. dream: Both Jacksons were gifts, so cost me nothing ^_^ XTPro much cheaper than X3 Pro.


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Dec 9, 2010)

Current rig 
-$100 squirt strat
-Line 6 15 w spider III
Dream rig 
-Peavey Vyper 120 head
-Schecter Damian Elite
-Ibanez RG7321
-Mesa Rectifier 2x12
-ISP Decimator
As you can see I don't want much, I should have it all by the time I'm out of high school. I like modeling amps and I like tube amps so I thought I'd save money but still get the best of both worlds and after playing the peavey It's really awesome.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 9, 2010)

Current rig:
Jackson DK2T Tuned to B
into
Randall T2 Head 
Into 
2 12" speaker cabs
into
Pod X3 running as a direct input
into 
Reaper

Dream rig:
Jackson DK2T tuned to B
into
Randall T2 head
Into
Vader 4x12
Miced with shure sm57
into 
mic preamp
into 
Reaper


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 10, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Alright, take two. The routing is better (but still not perfect, I _think_ i'll be shortening the pedal loops up into shorter lots of pedals, but more chains coming from the Switchblade (Have to talk to Ryan/Variant more about how that one works )).
> 
> Anyway;



I can certainly understand all those individual pedals...I've got a soft spot for unique stuff. Zvex and Moogerfrooger stuff is alright by me.

What I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around is...a nova system, two m13's, a X3 pro, a GT pro, AND a HD500. Seems unnecessarily redundant to me.

I'm not gonna rag on your dreams though, dude .


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 12, 2010)

My dream rig has totally changed in the past few months. After selling my Roadster and trying to squeeze what I could out of my budget, I rediscovered the joys of digital modeling.

I'm actually quite close to my dream rig, really.

-Rackmount PC running Guitar Rig 4 and other amp sims
-Rig Kontrol 3
-Stereo power amp
-my cab
-a good rack case with power conditioner, drawers and such.

All I'd need to do is put my newly received monster audio PC in a rackmount chassis and get a rack and I'd be ready to RAWK. But I have no use for a huge rack right now.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Dec 13, 2010)

Current:
ibanez sz520FM
schecter C7 custom (when it turns up)
squire tele vintage custom (with graphtech hexpander!  MIIIDDDIIIIII )
guitar rig 4, podfarm 2. 
axon ax-50 

Dream:
axe-fx ultra + power conditioner + stero power amp + FR cab.
blackmachine B7
devin townsend Peavey sig 7
ESP Horizon-II FR7 Clear Gloss 
fractal midi foot controller
about 1000% more talent.


----------



## Laxdude67 (Dec 13, 2010)

Current: I keep it wicked simple 

LTD EC-1000 -> Rocktron Hush Super C -> Peavey 6505+ -> Marshall 1960A Cab

Dream Rig:

ESP Custom Eclipse (27 frets/Piezo)
ESP Horizon NT 7 string (27 Frets, 27''scale, Piezo)
Amp = Same head, Same Cab
Rack Gear = Rocktron Hush, Axe FX Ultra, BBE Sonic Maximizer
Pedals = TS-808, Boss Octave Pedal
and DA MONSTA CABLEZZ


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Alright, take two. The routing is better (but still not perfect, I _think_ i'll be shortening the pedal loops up into shorter lots of pedals, but more chains coming from the Switchblade (Have to talk to Ryan/Variant more about how that one works )).
> 
> Anyway;



Thought about Voodoo Labs GCXs over the Switchblade?

Anyways... here's a rough one I did on my Dream Rig... Could not be stuffed finding pictures. The routing looks a little crazy 






My Actual Rig Currently consists of:

The Acoustic pedals are finished apart from the second wireless. The multitude of guitars is not high on the priority list. I have one of the Tanglewood Jumbos. I have a Maton Dreadnought that's my dads that will be replaced by the EM100C and a half body Ibanez that will be replaced by the CW80 (for Drop D tuning)

Electric Rig:
PRS Mikael Akerfeldt Signature (only 1 so far. I love this guitar it's so friggin sexy and just gets a really thick sound for Prog Metal)
Yamaha SA2200 - Jazz, soft rock, sex
Ibanez RGT32 - It's this model RGT32FMSP Review | Ibanez | Electric Guitars | Reviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
Schecter Hellraiser C-7 (coming to me at the moment)

Ernie Ball Volume Pedal (tuner our to Boss TU-3) > Vox Wah > Biyang X-Drive (TS9 copy) > A/B switch > Peavey JSX (2x12 combo) and Peavey Valveking into Valveking Cabinet

JSX FX loop into ISP Decimator > Boss DD-7 with tap tempo control > Boss RC-20XL Loop station.

So basically the Valveking is set up to give me the tone of a twin. Bright switch on on channel 1, Channel 2 set up with almost no gain and lost of volume so that I have the sound of a really driven amp without ear bleeding volume... and with the gain on boost get a nice classic rock rhythm sound (can be boosted by TS9 copy)

JSX set up with a really smooth clean that works well for Jazz or Metal... Hard Rock sounds on Crunch and Metalz on Ultra... 

Basically the differences with the Dream are a few extra pedals like a Djent setup for my Djent obsessed other guitar player (I play it but I'm more of an Opeth man than a Meshuggah man). The Glaringly obvious AxeFX doing effects alongside the G-major 2 but also as a backup if some nimwit blows up my valves. Wireless redundancies and easy switching.

The idea being that the only thing on stage is my pedalboard. My monitor facing me so that I can hear my AxeFX sounds and my Acoustic and my 2x12 orange cab... which if the soundman prefers can also be offstage and I don't just have to rely on the soundman to hear it. I can also balance my guitar setups myself with the Mixer.

I think it's pretty sexy to be honest. I mean a previous design had like 6 GCXs with all footpedal FX... and a GT-PRO... but I figure I can get all the sounds I want out of the AxeFX and the G-Major


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh and notice I DON'T have a Sonic Maximiser    

They're for PA live sound... yuck on a guitar... smoothing out all those transients that give the guitar and a good amp it's character


----------



## Pat_s1t (Dec 13, 2010)

Current Rig:

Guitars
ESP LTD MH-1000 NT
ESP LTD EC-1000 NT
Agile Septor Elite 727

Amp/Cab
Mesa Boogie Single Rectifier 50w "Series 2" Solo head
Soldano 4x12 straight cab

Effects
Ibanez TS-9 tubescreamer
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor
Dunlop 535Q wah
Line 6 Pod X3


For the guitars I would swap the MH-1000 out for a Horizon NT-II, put in a couple custom Daemoness, Blackmachines or Suhrs (Six, Seven and Eight strings) along with a few of my own handbuilt ones, and probably get some tonal diversity like a good Hollow-Body and an SSS routed guitar.

For the amp and effects, I'd keep the Single Rec and Soldano, but also buy seperate stack too like an Engl Invader or a Diezel, w/ either an Orange or Splawn 4x12 cab. Change the TS-9 for a Maxon OD-808, get a couple ISP Decimator G-String units or maybe just the rackmount version, then add in a Keeley 4-Knob compressor and an Axe-Fx Ultra in the effects loop for any reverbs, delays or modulators. That would be the best rig for me I think.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 13, 2010)

Let's see. 

Current rig:
Strictly 7 Anaconda 8 string
8 space rack
Line 6 X2 Wireless
Axe Fx 
QSC RMX2450 Power Amp
Mesa OS 4x12 cab

Dream rig:
2 fully custom 8 strings (Ibanez or Strictly 7)
Shockmount 12 space rack case
Line 6 X2 Wireless
Axe Fx 
Mesa Simul Class 2:90
2 4x12 cabs, not sure which yet cause I haven't tried out all that I'm interested in

The two are fairly simple and relatively similar, especially with the Mesa 2:90 on its way


----------



## S-O (Dec 13, 2010)

Current rig:
Rg550xx, RG7620, RG7621 w/ C. Woods Alder body, picking up a Les Paul here in a couple days for a hardcore band I joined
Axe-FX Ultra using JSX power amp
Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12

I scored an 8u shockmount rack that I am want to fill up, so dream rig:

LACS RG 6, 7 and 8's, with various woods like Swamp Ash, Alder and Mahogany.
Furman Power Conditioner; X2 or one of the new L6 relay wireless; Axe-FX Ultra; Fryette 2/90/2 or 2/50/2 or a much cheaper alternative, Carvin DCM 1000; rack drawer for all the knick knacks like strings and speaker cables, spare strings and cables for other doods too. That ought to fill the rack.
Cabs, I want a lot for recording, but live wise, probably something like a Fryette Fatbottom, whatever I went with I would want it wired for stereo.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Current rig:

(2x) Mesa Mark III DRG
Vader 2x12
RG350DXL w/Miracle Man BKP and Humbucker from Hell Dimarzio
(Incoming) Marc Chicoine Custom

Dream Rig:

Mesa Mark IIC+ DRG
Mesa Mark III DRG
Emperor 4x12
Marc Chicoine Custom
70's Les Paul Custom (lefty!)
RG550 Maple (lefty!)
Boucher Acoustic


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 14, 2010)

Current Rig:

Guitars:
Carvin Sh275 Semihollow
Ibanez SA1260
Agile Interceptor 727
Ibanez Universe PWH

Pedals:
Digitech RP1000
Line 6 FM4

Amp:
Mesa DC-5 > Port City Wave OS 1x12

Dream Rig:
I'd probably add in a Petrucci JPX guitar, switch out the DC-5 for a Mark IV and get the Port City Wave OS 2x12. I like the 1x12 though because its so light and has pretty amazing bass response for a 1x12. Maybe switch the RP1000 for the TC Electronic G System. I'm pretty happy with the current rig at the moment though. It does what I need it to do.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 22, 2010)

What am I saying...my last one was FAAAR too practical :'D

Today's dream rig! (Brought on by a morning of Mercyful Fate and nostalgia for my old Maiden strat!)

2x Fender Iron Maiden Strats (the 2001 model with the mirror plate, OFR, and Jr JB/Hotrails/Hotrails set).

The pedalboard from the original post would probably still do me nicely.

4x Marshall Randy Rhoads full stacks. (Why the hell not...)

Several roadies.


----------



## Albionic (Dec 22, 2010)

current rig

Spear rd-j guitar ,zoom 9159 valve dsp preamp, marshall 8004 power amp zakk wylde wah line6 300w 4x12

Dream rig

esp eclipse custom+ibanez jem 7, mesa boogie triaxis, mesa 2 90 power amp and jfx-1 effects unit ,engle 4x12. i'd probably stick with the zack wah as it is awsome


----------



## valentine (Dec 22, 2010)

Current rig:
Ibanez rg7621
Randall kh120
Ibanez tb412s
Behringer v-amp pro
BBE 362i
ART X-11 midi
Behringer hellbabe hb01
Morley volume

Dream rig:
Ibanez rg7621, K7, 1077xl, RG2228, RGT42dx
Peavey 5150
Mesa 4x12 
G major
BBE 362i
voodoo lab looper
Korg dtr1000
isp g string rack
maxon od808
keeley 4 knob comp
eventide timefactor
voodoo lab ground control
mxr/cae wah


----------



## WhiteWalls (Dec 22, 2010)

Current rig:
Ibanez RG7321
LTD EC-401
Peavey 5150 II
Harley Benton 2x12 V30
hideous Behringer GMX212 amp (which I used live a bit and it wasn't even that bad, no idea why )
cheap ass noise gate and tuner pedals

Dream rig:
Ibanez RG7321 (i love it!)
ESP Horizon FR-II
some kind of Schecter/Agile 8 string
Axe-Fx Ultra
Rocktron Velocity 300
Peavey 5150 II (just in case the Axe gets stolen )
Mesa 4x12
ISP Decimator G-String
Ibanez TS-9
Keeley 4Knob Compressor
another Axe-Fx Ultra (just in case the 5150 gets stolen too )


----------



## tvelt17 (Dec 22, 2010)

I pretty much have my dream rig. Maybe throw a Mesa cab in there and take the MF cab (which I love) and put a Peavey JSX or 3120 on it with an alternate smaller pedalboard (for travel purposes) and after christmas a Earthquaker devices Monarch going into the big pedal board. All of it is pretty doable. Really the 2nd rig is the only thing missing. Entirely possible if I find a good deal on a JSX or 3120 that I do that this year.


----------



## carcass (Apr 29, 2011)

Current Rig:
Jackson COW 7
Peavey 6505+ 112 combo
MXR ZW-44 OD pedal

Dream Rig:
Peavey 6505 212 combo
Maxon OD808 OD pedal
(these two mixed with my current guitar gear via Morley ABY Box)
Schecter Hellraiser C-8


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 29, 2011)

*Current rig:
*
Gibson Flying V
Ibanez RG350EX
Ibanez RG7321
Dean Baby ML

Blackstar HT Club 40

Hardwire TL-2
Marshall Jackhammer
Digitech Whammy IV
Morley Mini Wah

*Dream situation*

I would still definitely keep the Blackstar for home practice and such, but might also have a half-stack if I ever started doing proper gigs ... something like an ENGL Invader or Randall V2.

I also want to sell the two guitars I don't use so much (Pacifica, Vintage V100) and get a Burny RLC-70S... then I think an Ibanez ICT700 and something like an SV5470/JP6/used Korean Fender Showmaster. Basically, something with humbuckers, 24 frets and a non-locking trem.

I also would get a Hardwire DL-8 and RV-7, and an MXR Micro Chorus.

That's the ideal-scenario rig at the mo.


----------



## Shabadoo (Apr 29, 2011)

Current Rig:

Godin Detour (DiMarzio Super Distortion in the bridge and PAF pro in the neck)
Schecter Jeff Loomis NT (Stock)
Krank Rev Jr. Pro
Marshall 1936Vintage cab
Maxxon OD808
Diamond J-Drive
POD HD300

Dream Rig

Godin Detour (DiMarzio Super Distortion in the bridge and PAF pro in the neck)
Schecter Jeff Loomis NT (Bareknuckle Miracleman pups)
Carvin DC727 (customized to my liking)
ENGL Savage
Rivera K-Tre
Port City or Emporor 212
Maxxon OD808
Diamond J-Drive
POD HD500


----------



## Phlegethon (Apr 29, 2011)

dream rig vs. current one? 

right now I've got my two main guitars which I have no complaints over (RG321MH w/85neck and 81 bridge, RG7321 w/V7 7, V8 7, and upgraded pots/jack). amplifiers are a different story ... using a fender frontman 15B as it's the only amp I have at the moment (long story short: in school and some kids slashed a bunch of tires of cars in my area, sold guitar amps to pay for repairs)

ideal rig? keep my two current guitars and add the following to the list: 
some sort of eight string. playing ERG's feels more comfortable to me, and have spent the majority of my guitar playing on sevens so the move to eight will eventually happen. 

for amps? going with this list: an axe fx ultra with a FRFR monitor on power amp duty, with a tech 21 trademark 60 combo as a backup/alternate for the axe fx 

right now money is the one thing that's stopping me from obtaining what I want. it's only three pieces of gear, but the only piece of gear there that is likely to check in under 1000 here is the tech 21 gear. I could imagine that I might be able to get a cheaper setup to use in place of the FRFR monitor, but I don't think that being cheap with that sort of thing would pay off in the end (especially for a dream rig)


----------



## Curt (Apr 29, 2011)

Current Rig:
Schecter ZV Standard
Ibanez EX360
Fender E-Series MIJ strat
Crate Electra LP copy
Mesa Roadster
Stiletto 4x12
TS9
ISP Decimator



Dream Rig:
I would add a CAE Wah, a MXR CC Delay, a few Carvin's, a Gibson Silverburst LPC and a PRS Custom 24 and bareknuckle pickups for all the guitars.
add a 6505, an avatar contemporary loaded with K100's and a Diezel VH4, on top of what I currently have, then I would have my dream rig(s).


----------



## Hollowman (May 5, 2011)

Hollowman666 said:


> I have what I want for now, plus I'm sort of cheap.
> 
> Current Rig:
> 
> ...



Since this post I've pretty much became interested in building this.

.6 to 8 space road case. now, I'm thinking 12 space rack case with casters. 

Furman M8 power conditioner
Korg DTR-1000 tuner
Digitech GSP 1101
Rocktron Velocity 300 
Carvin TS 100 

Digitech control 2

2 Hartke GH412 cabs on each side of rack.

2 Agile's
1 Interceptor Pro 727 
1 Septor Pro 727 Ocean Burst w/ SD Blackouts phase 1's


----------



## SamSam (May 15, 2011)

Current rig:

Guitars:
KxK Sii7 x 2 (one TOM one OFR)
RG7620 w/ miraclemen
S7420 w/ painkiller / coldsweat
M207 unmodded
Rga121 unmodded
RG570 w/ crunchlab
Ibanez VBT700 
ESP LTD viper 301 w/ emg 81 + 85

Rig:

Amp: fryette pitbull UL

Rack: furman power con
G system in sexy red
ISP decimator
Ibanez TS9 reissue
Boss NS2
Keeley 4 knob compressor
Korg pitchblack +
EB volume and expression pedal
Mini amp gizmo
Voodoo labs power plus 2

Cab: vader carnage strain 4 x 12


Dream rig:

Axe FX 2

Rivera rockcrusher

Engl invader 100

Fryette fat bottom 4 x 12

Fryette 2/50/2

LoC leviathan (which I ordered and fucking paid in full)

Daemoness 7 string Cimmerian (build starts next month!)

More daemoness guitars

BRJ

EB MM JP7

RGD 2127


That's it, I'm not picky really...


----------



## Cancer (May 15, 2011)

Ckackley said:


> Current Rig-
> Schecter Blackjack7 and Schecter Damien7
> Hush pedal
> Digitech RP500
> ...



No Axefx? I'm surprised.


----------



## Cancer (May 15, 2011)

Current Rig:

2 Carvin 727's
Brice Wireless
Boss GT-10
GC Powered Wedge (I forget the name)

Dream Rig:
2 Custom Dean 7 strings (basically RC7's but neckthru)
2 Custom Dean 8 strings (basically RC8's but neckthru)
Line 6 Relay G90
2 Axe-fxII running in parallel
2 Bose L2 for live monitoring in stereo
KAOSSILATOR PRO
Macbook Pro 13 dual booting to Windows XP to control it all


----------



## Hammy (May 18, 2011)

Current rig:

- EVH 5150III
- Digitech GSP1101
- WEBER Mass Lite Power Attenuater
- 1x12 with an Eminence Wizard

Dream Rig (currently shipping to my place)

- Axe FX Ultra (bought secondhand, new condition)
- Mesa 20/20 poweramp
- Custom Maple 2x12 with one Eminence Wizard and one Celestion G12-K100

And ofcourse some dope pickups for the RGD2127 - somthing BKP perhaps~


----------



## Alekke (May 18, 2011)

Current rig:

Blackjack C-7 Lundgren M7
Custom 8 string Lundgren M8
Boss NS-2 
Ibanez PD7
Behringer racktuner
ENGL 530
Hush Super C
DBX 215
Kitty Hawk 120
Engl 412 cab - K-100 and V60
Custom 212 - V60


Satisfying rig:

all above +
10-12U rack with wheels and rack drawer 
wireless
power conditioner
VHT 2502


Dream rig:

DAR FBM100
Wireless
guitars and cabs can stay
Another 8 string.

...oh yeah, a vader cab!


----------



## LMak (May 18, 2011)

Current Rig:

PRS Soapbar II (Red)
ENGL Powerball I
Ashdown Fallen Angel 4x12 cab

Dream Rig:
PRS Custom 24 (Red)
ENGL Powerball I
Mesa Dual Rectifier 4x12 Cabinet
ENGL Z5 Custom footswitch
Boss DD5 delay
Electro Harmonix Holy Grail Reverb
Korg Pitchblack tuner

My current set up is pretty suited for my guitar at the moment. The Ashdown cabinet is bassy but that really stop the PRS being so bright (Something I've always disliked about the P.90's) The Powerball is something I've been looking to get for years. Finally bagged one! I'm on my way to eventually getting the pedals, just money is a problem at the moment. The Dual Rectifier and the Custom 24 are going to have to wait though.


----------



## sage (May 18, 2011)

Current rig 1 (metal):
RGA8 (stock), Agile 82527 with EMG 45DC (in transit, thanx AntiTankDog), Washburn 333 with Dimebucker and SH-2, Ibanez RGTHRG-2 (stock)
Peavey JSX with JJs KT77s and JJs 12ax7s
Krankenstein cab

Current rig 2 (shoegaze/post-rock):
Partscaster SRV strat (I made it), Partscaster Blackguard Tele (under construction), Sparrow Primitive (335 copy)
Black Pearl 30 1x12 combo
EHX Big Muff with 4-way switchable Creamy Dreamer mod
EHX Micro Synth

Pedalboard common to both rigs:
Dunlop Crybaby from Hell
Digitech Whammy IV
Peterson Strobostomp
Ibanez TS-9
Boss DS-1 (currently undergoing Monte Allums Roxx Mod)
t.c. electronic Nova System (just died last night... we'll see if it gets repaired or if I upgrade to one of the following dream rig options)

Dream rig additions/subtractions:
t.c. electronic G-System or Boss DD-7, Ibanez FL-9, EHX Small Clone, and Boss HR-2 Harmonist. 
Moog Moogerfooger MuRF
Death by Audio Robot
Ditch the RGA8 and go for a custom multiscale 8 string.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 18, 2011)

*Update*

The current rig is the same as my last post.

The *dream situation* has been re-thought.

It would consist of my HT40 for home use and gigs not requiring massive wattage, simply because it's a fucking great amp. Does everything I need it to do, better than basically anything else I've tried.

Then there would be a Blackstar Series 1 100-watt head, because I played one a while ago and it was ridiculously good. I'm now a complete Blackstar whore after that little blast on that head.

I'd also change around the guitars slightly. The list would be as follows. Ones in italics would be new purchases:

Ibanez RG350EX (although perhaps with the occasional mod here and there)
Ibanez RG7321 (again, modding planned)
Gibson Flying V (it's totally awesome stock, so will stay that way)
Dean Baby ML (I don't use it that much atm, but it was my first guitar so it's going nowhere)
_BC Rich Kerry King Signature V (because tbh I think it's just awesome )
Burny RLC-70S (I played one a while ago and am currently saving for one, I can't live without it )
Something like a Korean Fender Showmaster HH (just beautiful, and would be very useful to me)_


----------



## Holy Katana (May 18, 2011)

I don't really have a "dream rig," per se. I play too many styles of music, I guess. That's why I've primarily been buying extremely versatile gear over the past three years or so. My three main guitars are a Fender Classic Player Jazzmaster (which I just got last Tuesday), an Ibanez AS-73 (sort of a poor man's Scofield signature; basically a 335 copy), and a Martin D-35 that was originally my dad's (it was actually built from a Martin kit, and he bought it used, so while it's a fantastic guitar, it's probably not worth a whole lot; it's one of the best acoustics I've ever played, though, so it's not going anywhere). I've also got my dad's MIJ Squier Tele that needs its electronics and hardware replaced (the electronics are kinda fried; the pickups only work half the time, both the switch and the knobs are really noisy; the hardware's very rusty), so I'll have four main guitars once I fix it up.

I'm currently just running direct into my POD HD500 and monitoring with headphones. I have a 15-watt Valvetronix I bought years ago, but I haven't used it much since I got the HD500, since I like playing late at night, so I just go direct to my headphones.

I'd like a few pedals and some rack gear, but other than that, I don't really know what my "dream rig" is. There isn't really a single amp that does everything I'd want it to as far as I know. As for guitars, I'd like a guitar that does metal, since all of my other guitars are great for everything _but_ metal (Jazzmasters can do hard rock and grunge, but unfortunately not metal; my semihollow does metal okay, although its tone is more suited to sludge and stoner metal than any other type). I think I'll just do what I've always done -- make the best of what I've got -- until I find a setup that I'm content with. I'm not particularly consumerist, so I don't really get GAS very much. When I want something, I want it for a very particular reason, usually because it does something I couldn't do before, and I feel that I could put those features to good use.


----------



## RichIKE (May 18, 2011)

Current Rig:
Gibson Faded SG (modded with seymour duncan Livewire Metal Bridge Pickup)
Esp LTD H207 7 string
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe 1x12 combo
Avatar 2X12 Greenbacks
Pod X3 Live

Dream Rig:
The SG
A Better 7 string
A Nice 8 string
Engl fireball/Powerball
Orange 4X12 or Atlas Custom 4X12
ISP Decimator 
and other pedals delay reverb ect.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (May 19, 2011)

Current Rig:
2 PRS SE Torero Guitars (one Gray Black, one Black Cherry)
Two Custom 2010 Mesa Dual Rectifiers - ran stereo, one 6L6, one EL34
Two Custom Rectifier Standard Straight front cabs C90/V30's in X patterns
Rocktron Midimate
Voodoo Control Switchers (x2)
Boss NS2, PS5, DD6, CH1
Planet Waves Strobe tuner
EH Holy Grail
Maxon OD808
All Planet Waves Cables 

Dream Rig:
Same amp rig (love the new Rectos), just add:

(Happy with the Toreros, but, also want to have
Custom new PRS Tremonti II - Fire Red Burst (hopefully next guitar, or, very
soon)
Custom new PRS Custom 24 - color undecided, either Black Gold or Emerald
Green, possibly add a Floyd Rose Original on it
2 - 2x12 Road King Horizontal Cabs to make 2 "6x12's"
Wireless unit (probably Line 6)
TC Electronic Nova or G System and get rid of the pedals, use for Midi
control
ISP Noise Decimator G String
Eventually maybe a Diezel Herbert or (preferably) VH4 or both 

-AJH


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 19, 2011)

Current:
Ibanez RGA8 with EMG808Xs through a Boss Metal Zone through Amplitube 3... rofl.

I have some other gear but this is my home goof around setup while I'm between rigs. I'm getting a DAR preamp though but that's going to be awhile. I'm not really sure what I want for a stage/band rig right now, that's affordable.

Oni multi-scale 9-string with custom wound Lundgren M9s.
DAR Future Breed Machines FBM-100HX
DAR 4x12 Cabinet with G12-K100s
Axe FX II and MFC101 MIDI Controller

... rofl again.

It's all subject to change too. I'm fickle and poor.


----------



## Alimination (May 20, 2011)

Current:
Arbor "star shaped" 6 string
Ibanez RG 7 custom (in the making)
6505+ peavy with custom metal plate grill
Vintage Orange 4x12 cab with original vintage 30s
boss-gt8 multifx
boss EQ pedal


Dream-
Honestly I'm pretty simple with gear. I'm happy and greatful for what I own. But I guess I would want to play with Axe-FX, and possibly an extended ranged guitar after I get used to my 7 string when it's done being built.


----------



## Wyldefan916 (May 20, 2011)

Current Rig (Extremely Sad  lol):

Ibanez RG7321 w/ EMG 81-7 & 60-7
Ibanez Gio Series Guitar
Ibanez TS9
Morley Bad Horsie 1
VOX VT15

Dream Rig:

Schecter Jeff Loomis FR-7
Ibanez RG1527 Prestige Loaded with EMG 707's
Ibanez JS2400
Gibson Les Paul Custom Silverburst loaded with EMG 85's
Marshall EL34 100/100 Monobloc
Axe-FX Ultra
Marshall Cabs (2 full-stacks)

Being a broke college student sucks, but then again, the things I want aren't quite cheap lol.


----------



## Benjo230 (May 21, 2011)

*Current Rig*
Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra
Ibanez RG2027X (w/ Bareknuckle Aftermath in the bridge if i remember correctly )
Ibanez RG7321 (w/ Bareknuckle Painkiller, and Nailbomb)


*Dream Rig*
Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra
Some kind of decent in-ear monitoring system
Some kind of decent power conditioner
_(Plus a Mesa 2:100/2:90:2 and 2 Mesa 4X12's for shits and giggles)_
Ibanez RG7CST
Ibanez RG2027X (w/ Bareknuckle Aftermath in the bridge if i remember correctly )
Ibanez RG1077XL 
Ibanez RG7321 (w/ Bareknuckle Painkiller, and Nailbomb)
Gibson Les Paul Silverburst with Bareknuckle Mules/VHII's


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 21, 2011)

Current:

Allender SE/Singlecut SE -> Spider Valve 1x12 w/FBV Shortboard

Dream: 

Honestly, I'd like to replace the SC with a Schuldiner Stealth. 

Upgrade the SV to the half stack version 

I reckon that'd do me


----------



## RGD MIKE (May 23, 2011)

*Dream Rig:*
-Ibanez RGD 2127z
-Gibson Explorer
-Suhr Guthrie Govan modern
-ENGL Invader 100
-Vader 4x12
-TC G Major
-Eventually a Diezel Herbert

*Current rig:*
-Ibanez RGD 2127z
-Gibson Explorer
-ENGL Invader 100
-Marshall Mode Four 400 watt cabinet
-TC G Major

and i am getting a Vader 4x12 this weekend. i am rather content with what i have. it is incredible, and it is about to get even better.


----------



## transperformanc (May 23, 2011)

current rig
modded Ibanez rg1527m tuned A E A D G B E 

pedalboard
ernie ball 6165 stereo volume pedal
boss tu3
double expanded cae rs10
Framtone talk box
Trek speed control
Dunlop slash wah 


rack mounted
(2) cae 4x4 switcher
drawer with pedals
lexicon pcm70
marshall jmp1
tc electronics 1210
(2) marshall 9200 power amps

pedeals in draw controlled with rs10
boss aw3
boss dn2
boss fz5
keeley 4 knob compressor mixer feed comes from here for clean

cabs
(4) marshall flat front cabs loaded with 75 watt celestions 
leslie 147

dream rag is pretty much the same except for 

add 3 guitars 

if anybody knows what model that esp is let me know 

replace jmp1 with triaxis 

and also get the emg mid boost circuit built into a rack unit


----------



## DoktorAtomic (May 24, 2011)

Current rig:
Piece of crap Ibanez RG 7 string 
Line 6 Spider III 100 watt combo x_x

Dream Rig:
Custom Agile Intrepid 730 (all about attaining ungodly low notes without none of that eight string stuff)
Line 6 POD X3 pro
Keeley 4 knob compressor
ISP Decimator noise gate
Rockktron Velocity 300 power amp
Radtone Harmonic Converger
some stereo cab with Vintage 30s

Probably not a dream by SS.org standards but its what I dig. And I can get it all for under $4000


----------



## Curt (May 24, 2011)

Now my dream rig would only add a Silverburst LPC, ESP M-II maple, and a Les Paul Traditional Plus onto what I have now or am currently paying off.

edit: now that I think of it, maybe, just maybe add a Mark V and a Mills Acoustics straight 4x12.


----------



## BryanFTWL (May 24, 2011)

MesaENGR412 said:


> Eventually maybe a Diezel Herbert or (preferably) VH4 or both
> 
> -AJH



Andrew, check out the new Hagen that Peter Diezel is coming out with.
Seems to be kind of an amp that is a mix of the Herbert and VH4.
There was a whole thread on HCAF the other day about how Herberts don't cut through well. A guy had just played a show with one, and was pretty let down by it. Shame though, I'd love a Herbie.


Speaking of wirelesses, are you looking into the G50 like what Andy has? That thing is sweet, I noticed how it didn't rob any resonance when I was sound checking for him on Saturday.


----------



## Diggy (Jun 25, 2011)

My Current Rig

Ibanez RG7620, EMG 707
Ibanez RG7620, DiMarzio D-Sonic
Fender Hm Strat
Fender HM Strat set neck (?, yeah.. I know..fuckin weird)
Mesa/Boogie DC-10 head
Orange Rockerverb 100 MKII
Mesa Lonestar 2x12 combo
Radial Switchbone
MXR Carbon Copy x 2
MXR M108 EQ
MXR EVH Phase
Boss SD1 w/ 808 mod
Boss NS2
Boss TU2
Orange PPC412 x 2
Marshall 1960A w/ v30's
Marshall 1960AV

My Cream Rig

everything I listed above + 
a couple of Bradshaw switchers/controllers..even GCX's and Ground Controls would work. 
I'd like to try the Axe FX sometime.. maybe i could eliminate ALOT of gear for touring/shows. 
a custom Ibanez 8 30" scale, ebony fretboard, maple body natural finish, oil finished neck, fully functioning Kahler or OFR trem(not the locked Kahler on 2228) w/ some BK Pups, not sure which one yet.
Guerilla Stalingrad 8.. just because it looks mean!

so, yeah.. would be nice.. If I hit the lottery for at least 10K


----------



## Taclite (Jun 25, 2011)

My current rig is this:







+









+







And mah guitars be ESP Horizon & ESP SV



My dream rig would consist of the following:





+






+


----------



## Diggy (Jun 25, 2011)

transperformanc said:


> current rig
> modded Ibanez rg1527m tuned A E A D G B E
> 
> pedalboard
> ...



ESP Stef Vintage T 7


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 25, 2011)

Current Rig:
Ibanez RG570TBFM (Trans-blue Flame Maple Veneer)
Boss GT-5
PAF-Pro Neck
Ibanez stock Middle
Tonezone Bridge.
(Only things that I have that I use.)

Dream Rig:
Axe-FX
Mesa Boogie Mark V
Ibanez RGD2127z
Ibanez RGD2120z
Ibanez RDG2127 but a Hardtail.
Dimarzio and BKP Pickups.
RG2228
My Ibanez.
Shitloads of Cabs.
Shure SM57
Good Audio Interface.
Amazing Recording Comp and software.

Basicially the Works....


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow I just checked out my old post... page 1 even! Amazing how tastes totally change, yet some similarities. 

I nailed 2 things right... 

VOX AC30C2

And British tone! 

God damn do I have a hard on for that amp.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 8, 2011)

*Current rig* 


Ibanez S470DXQM
B.C. Rich Warlock starter guitar (lol at it, I won't cry)
Fender Combo amp
Morley Bad Horsie 2 wah

*DREAMMAYBESOMEDAYRIG.gp5* 

Ibanez RGA 121H, the sexy nat finish one tho
Ibanez s5470 SOL 
Agile 8 string intrepid
Maybe a Ran or a LACS somewhere down the road
Something Telecaster shaped, I really like that shape
ENGL Special Edtion 6L6 head
Krank Krankenstein head
Some sort of preamp, either an Engl or a Rocktron Prophecy
Amp Switcher
And either 2 Engl cabs or two Krank revolution cabs idky


*Why don't I have it you ask?* 
Price. F&3$ my taste in expensive things.


----------



## Joelan (Sep 8, 2011)

Current rig:

PRS SE C22 -> Axe-FX Ultra + QSC K10 + FCB1010

Dream rig:

PRS C22 -> Axe-FX II + Mackie HD1531 + MFC-101

So I'm pretty damn close


----------



## RebellionRS (Sep 8, 2011)

My current rig:

Peavey ROTOR EXP
Jackson JS30 (EMG81/85)

Peavey 6505+
Randall RS412CV cab

Boss TU-3
Boss NS-3
Boss CH-1
Cry Baby From Hell


dream rig, later...much later...


----------



## jeongsungwoo (Sep 10, 2011)

Current rig:

Guitars-Jackson RR3, Fender Mexican HSS strat(Seymour Duncan sh6 on bridge)

Amp-Peavey 6505 112 Combo

Dream Rig;

Guitars: Jackson RR1, Jackson KV2

Amps: Engl Savage, Mesa Boogie 212 Recto Cab, 

Effects: Boss ME70, ISP Noise gate.

I'm a simple man ha


----------



## groph (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't think I've posted in this thread in a while. Things have changed, I've sold some stuff.

Current rig

Peavey Bandit 112 - Main amp now, actually sounds fucking awesome, better at low volume than my Randall RM100 did, and the "dollar to tone" ratio is better. Awesome amp.

Jackson DKMGT

BC. Rich Platinum Warlock - 80's vintage, with a DiMarzio X2N. Ferocious guitar, needs a new fretjob and a new bridge somewhere down the road.

That's it.

DREAM RIG

Ampeg VH 140C combo

Vader 2x12 extension cab for the VH140C

3 or 4 Gibson Les Paul Standards in various colors for various tunings. These guitars just work for any style.

Pedalboard consisting of a power supply, ISP Decimator, and a BOSS HM-2, and finito.

Why don't I have this? Ampeg needs to reissue the amp, I could get a car for what the guitars would cost me, and I have $3000 to last me until summer.


----------



## KAMI (Sep 10, 2011)

my (very small) current rig:
Orange TH30
Harley Benton (thomann) 2x12 with v30's of course 
Ibanez art120 w/ emg 81 and 60
Ibanez rg320fm
Ibanez TS7
digitech bad monkey

dream rig:
Engl savage (arriving on monday  )
orange ppc212
maxon od808
2 boss ns-2's
fryette valvulator
maxon cp9 pro+
boss tu-3
tc electronics g-system
voodoo lab gcx
voodoo lab ground control
Ibanez rgd2127z
ibanez rgd2120z
Ibanez mtm2/mtm1
ibanez rg1527
ibanez rga8
ibanez rga420z
ibanez sv5470a
dimarzio crunch lab
dimarzio liquifier
dimarzio xn2
dimarzio blaze


----------



## Angus Clark (Oct 8, 2011)

Surprisingly, it's not difficult for me to answer this at all...

DREAM:

Fortin Natas
Axe - Fx II in loop
Blackmachine custom/ 
Hufschimd custom/ 
Decibel custom/
S7 custom/
Vik custom/
Daemoness Custom
BK Pickups (mainly the Aftermath)
Line 6 G90 wireless
ISP Decimator ProRack G
MFC-101 MIDI Foot controller
Mills Acoustics Afterburner cabs with Celestion G12K-100 speakers

Of course, if we're talking DREAM, I would have every piece of gear that's the best at what it is 

CURRENT:

Pod Farm
Ibanez RGA42 with stock LoZ pickups
Blackstar HT-Blackfire
Boss TU-3
MXR Noise Clamp
Morley Mini Wah
Diago Power Station
Diago Gigman Pedal board

Yeah, i've got a long way to go.....


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2011)

Current rig: 

Agile custom
Line 6 POD X3 Live (into PA)
I have a Rocktron Velocity 300 but no cab at the moment so it seems pointless.

Dream rig: 
Agile Interceptors or PRS 7s
Wireless system->Line 6 POD X3 Pro->Velocity 300->2 Line 6 cabs w/v30s


----------



## nickgray (Oct 8, 2011)

Current:

Ibanez 1527
Blackstar HT-1R
Sennheiser 595
E-MU 1616m
Cort X6
Noname acoustic and classical
Old Yamaha 61 key keyboard with synth action

Realistic dream:

_Ibanez 1527
E-MU 1616m
Sennheiser 595_

Crunch lab + Liquifire for 1527
Shure SM57
A pair of $600-700 active monitors
Ibanez BTB676
Decent bass combo
Akai MPK-88 (or any other 88 key midi controller with weighted action)
Korg padKONTROL
Behringer BCF2000 and BCR2000
Blackstar HT-5 (or any other quiet combo with fx loop and proper eq)
Tubescreamer pedal (any "warm" booster with lots of mids will do)
Couple of effect pedals (reverb, delay etc.), a noise gate and a good tuner

Also, 1920x1200 ~24" IPS monitor, ~60gb (not absurdly expensive) SSD drive, two or three 1-2gb HDDs, better keyboard and mouse. Oh, and a comfortable chair with adjustable armrests for guitar playing (this should be on top of the list, to be honest, 'cause my current chair is atrocious).

Insane dream:

A massive house/studio in some quiet middle-of-nowhere place with tons, upon tons, upon tons of all sorts of equipment and instruments.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 9, 2011)

Holy crap has my dream rig changed! 

3 Gibson SG's, in ebony, cherry and silverburst. 

Tuner, Phaser, Delay and Wah

Dark Terror / Orange 4x12 (the V30 one)


----------



## Angus Clark (Oct 9, 2011)

KAMI said:


> my (very small) current rig:
> Orange TH30
> Harley Benton (thomann) 2x12 with v30's of course
> Ibanez art120 w/ emg 81 and 60
> ...



Hey, hows your TH30? I'm thinking of getting one, or a Laney ironheart, as they're similarly priced. Also, is the Savage the old 60 watt or 120 watt version?


----------



## kcyrowolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Current
======

Vigier Excalibur Custom
Schecter C-7 + Blackouts

Carvin X100B
Mesa/Boogie Recto 2x12"
Peterson Strobo Stomp 2
Keeley Flexi Screamer
ISP Decimator G String
TC Electronic Vintage Delay
Loop-master Channel/Effects Switcher
Voodoo Labs Pedal Power
Pedaltrain Jr.

Dream
=====

Suhr Guthrie Govan Model (custom order)
Vigier Excalibur 7 w/ flamed alder body (custom order)
EBMM JPXI 7

Mesa/Boogie Mark V / ENGL Special Edition / Cornford MK50II
Diezel 4x12"
Axe FX II
GCX Ground Control + Foot Controller


----------



## Phrygian (Oct 9, 2011)

Current:

Carvin DC727 lefty (another one on the way soon)
Decibel AMX 7 lefty( hopefully on the way winter/spring 2012 )
Axe FX Ultra
Mackie HD1221
Behringer FBC1010 (a total s.o.b to set up, but works good. just a tad large for my use)
and a line relay g90 wireless arrives next week. 

Dream rig:

The direct/backsaving rig:
Axe FX ultra / II
2 x Mackie HD1221 (why not just go stereo )
Liquid foot jr (WHY are they so hard to get a hold of? )
Relay g90

The good old tube/back-killer rig:
Diezel Herbert 
probably a diezel cab
and probably some noise gates and a compressor  



i'm not writing up a total list of my dream guitars, but here are the ones im drewling on the most right now:
-Blackmachine B7 and B6
-Decibel AMX 7 ( cant WAIT til darren hits my spot on the list)
-Mayones regius 7 - one with kahler tremolo, and one with hipshot bridge
-Deep moss green Carvin DC727, that finish kills! 
-a GOOD lefty ibanez 7, like the RGD2127Z (this is a dream rig after all )
-music Man JPXI7 lefty ( haha, i'm still dreaming!)


----------



## adadglgmut (Oct 10, 2011)

kcyrowolf said:


> Current
> ======
> 
> Vigier Excalibur Custom
> ...




Guthrie gear... Drooooling....


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Oct 11, 2011)

Current Rig:

Agile 725 Interceptor Pro(crunchlab and liquifire with cover mod and dual coil tap)
Schecter Omen 6(jazz in neck, distortion in bridge)
Yamaha cheap acoustic
Line 6 Spider Valve MkII
Digitech Jam Man looper
Monster Rock Cables

Dream Rig:

EBMM JP BFR 7 in blue quilt top
Les Paul Warren Haynes Signature
PRS Custom 24 hard-tail Red quilt top
Fender USA Standard Strat 3-Tone Burst
Taylor 914CE
2 Mesa Boogie Mark V's
Mesa standard rectifier cab 4X12
Soldano SLO 100 run to a Mesa std. recto 2X12
Dunlop Crybaby Wah rack system
Line 6 M13 for live effects

Yea that aught to cover it.

...O and the ability to play blues riffs interspersed with sweep arpeggios and scale the summit style tapping. haha perhaps high goals


----------



## MistaSnowman (Oct 19, 2011)

Current (don't laugh too hard)...
*Blackstar HT-5C*
*Ibanez RGA7 w/ Seymour Duncan Blackouts*

Dream (again, don't laugh too hard)...
*Blackstar Series One 104EL34 head*
*Blackstar Series One 412 Pro A/B cab*
*Boss GT-10*
*Line 6 Relay G90 Digital Wireless Guitar System*
*Ibanez RGA7 w/ Seymour Duncan Blackouts*


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have posted in the "dream rig" and "current rig" threads before, but they're always changing and evolving. Here's what I have currently:

Carvin DC727
Monster Power 900 PRO
Line6 Relay wireless (the rack one, whichever model that is)
Line6 Pod X3 Pro
TC Electronic Nova Delay (for a 7ms left channel only delay)
Egnater Tweaker 15 head/112 cab

What I'd like:
Another Carvin (hardtail)
Line6 Pod HD500
Second Egnater tweaker head/cab to run my rig in stereo

That's pretty much it. I have an Engl rig I'm probably going to try to unload...I'd much prefer just a Fireball 100 and cab, but I don't have the room and the current rig works well enough.


----------



## StupidDav (Oct 19, 2011)

StupidDav said:


> My dream rig is coming together  but I mainly have cheap taste
> 
> Current rig:
> Ibanez RG7620
> ...



Wow, this has changed a lot:

Current Rig:
Ibanez RG7620
BKP Nailbomb
Axe FX Ultra
Behringer FCB1010

Dream Rig:
Some kind of custom swamp ash 7 string with a maple fan fret neck
BKP Aftermath
Line 6 Relay
Axe FX II
MFC101 and a couple of expression pedals
Mackie HD1531


Really had to think about the backline in my dream rig though - my axe fx and fcb are fine by themselves, they may have cured my amp/controller GAS! Just the guitar that needs upgrading now but I'm not in a massive hurry to drop loads of money on a custom.


----------



## F0rte (Oct 19, 2011)

*Current Rig:*

_Hardware:_
i7 Macbook Pro 15" 8GB Ram 500G Hard Drive 7200RPM
27-Inch LED HD monitor
2 Focal CMS50 Studio Reference Monitors
12 Inch Princeton Desktop Monitor
Dell Inspiron 530 MODIFIED PM for Specs
Fractal Audio Axe FX II Preamp/Processor
Panamax Power Conditioner w/ Rack
66Key Mixing Station/Keyboard

_Guitars:_
Schecter 8 String Riot LTD w/ EMG's
Schecter Loomis Signature 7 string FR (*FOR SALE*)
Schecter Synyster Gates Custom Signature 6-string White/Gold (*FOR SALE*)
Dean Soltero Standard 6 String

_Software:_
Logic Studio 9
Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0
Waves Powerpack
Komplete Effects Pack
And some more plug in's 

*Dream Rig:*

All of the above plus the following:

Blackstar Series One 200 Emulator Output
ENGL Head/Blackstar Head
ENGL 5150/Any Blackstar Cab

_Guitars:_
Schecter 8 String Riot LTD

_Wishlist:_
1. H8 (Specs N/A)
2. Blackmachine F8 25.5-27.5
3. Vik 9-String Duality (Specs N/A)
4. RAN Crusher 7 (Specs N/A)
5. Sherman 8 (Specs N/A)
6. Decibel 7 (Yet to spec)
7. Bernie Rico Jekyll 828 Slant Top NeckThru W/ Cooley Mod Reverse Diva Inline 8 W/ Notch

If the Specs are N/A = Specced out just do not wish to disclose.

I'm close, just need the guitars.


----------



## F0rte (Oct 19, 2011)

Rick said:


> Current rig:
> 
> Agile custom
> Line 6 POD X3 Live (into PA)
> ...



Short and sweet.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Oct 19, 2011)

Current rig:

Suhr Modern 2010 LE- aqua blue
Suhr pro series S4- trans honey
Charvel SoCal- candy green
Ibanez RG770RI-blue
Ibanez RG470 MIJ- purple
Custom B.C Rich ST- candy blue
-----------------------------------------------
Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier rev F
Soldano Avenger 100
Cornford Roadhouse 30
-----------------------------------------------
ISP G string decimator
CAE wah
Ibanez TS-9
Boss HF-2
Van Amps soul mate spring reverb
----------------------------------------------

Dream rig:

Most of what I already have, a Suhr Modern 7 would be awesome, I have crazy Fryette gas recently, and an OD808 couldn't hurt, but I'm pretty content


----------



## broj15 (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread has been stagnant for a few days, but it's just to cool to let it die so here goes.
Dream Rig:
DAR FBM 100H (when will they get that damn site up and running  ?)
However a 5150 is much more likely
Orange ppc412
boss tu-2
maxon OD 808
and a custom 7 string of some kind (27" scale, bkp aftermaths, hipshot fixed bridge, mahogany body w/maple neck and ebony fingerboard)
Current rig:
No head, cab, or pedals...yet (sold the ol' practice amp to fund a 5150 and orange cab) currently dicking around with the amp models on garage band w/ my macbook pro. (its definitely not tube but you can get a decent, tight, metal tone out of it after some eq'ing)
old school (not uber binding) c7 hellraiser with an 81-7 in the bridge.


----------



## wlfers (Nov 7, 2011)

Current Rig:

Agile 725 Interceptor Tribal Green
Engl 570 preamp
Boss GT-pro effects
VHT 2/90/2

Dream Rig:

Custom 7 string with a natural finish, blank ebony fretboard and super strat in vein of brj.
Somehow making a midi Engl 570 into a 1u
Somehow making ax-fx 1u
VHT 2/90/2


----------



## teqnick (Nov 7, 2011)

I've already owned my dream rig, so now I guess i'm going to put one up based on my change in taste over time.

Current Rig:
Axe Fx Standard
Apogee One
Ibanez RGA420z w/ BKP's
Yamaha HS80's

Dream Rig:
Axe FX II
Apogee Symphony, or some sort of RME interface
Carvin Holdsworth
RGA420z(love this thing)
Mayones Regius 7
Adam A7x's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll play your game. 

Current:
Ibanez TBX150H
Peavey 412M
Danelectro F&C EQ
Schecter Damien 6
ESP EC-50 w/ EMG 85

Dream:
Randall V2/T2
Xotic BB Preamp
TC Electronic G Major II or Gforce
Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro
Same Peavey cab, loaded with either Eminence Texas Heats/Swamp thangs or Celestion G12K-100's
Custom-built 7 string mahogany V with DiMarzio D-activators
B.C. Rich JRV 7 with pickups replaced with D-activators (For other tunings)

So far, the Randall and JRV might be coming for me in a few months.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought I had posted in here.....perhaps I dreamed it...

Current:
GKG R-36 Turbulence with a Phase 2 Blackout
Carvin 727 mahogany - stock except for 20" radius
Disfunctional Fender Champ (read: intermittent and more often than not doesn't work!) 
M-audio M-Box2 + Guitar Rig + Amplitube
Guitar Port + POD Farm 
Soon to arrive Roland Cube 40 XL 

Dream Rig:

Erm...

ISP Decimator
MXR 10-Band E.Q
George Lynch Dragon 2 wah pedal
Strymon Timeline + Blue Sky Reverb
Nady TD-1 Tube Overdrive or the forthcoming production model Blackstar Blackfire 
Hughes and Kettner Attax + Zilla 4 x 12 with 2 x G12K100 and 2 x G1275 in a cross pattern
Peavey XXL 212 Combo 
Blackstar HT-5RH combo. 

That's about it really. Very modest I guess? ^^ I don't have a lot of room and I'll never ever get to play a gig so I don't actually require anything other than some usable bedroom tones.....you could certainly delete the H&K as well as the Peavey from the list. 

(Oh, would love a custom Flying V but again, nothing ridiculous - the MAIN thing I dream about is having really decent lessons and an inspirational kick up the backside).


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 7, 2011)

Current:

RG7620
RG570DX
RG770BK
Fucked up squire strat haha
Line 6 spider IV, 15 watt
TS9 (with blue LED )


Dream:

Framus Cobra head
Genz Benz GB412 G-Flex cab
Strymon Bluesky Reverberator
Prescription Electronics Depth Charge Bass Fuzz
GHE NoBrainer Distortion
GHE Rodakiller OD
GHE Middleman Boost
(i love these GHE pedals. GHE stands for Greenhouse Effects. just FYI)
RG1077XL
RGA427Z
RGD2127Z
RG8527Z
UV7PWH
RG2228
RG550DY
RGT3120
DN500

and id go into pickups but that would take all day


----------



## lemeker (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm about 3/4 done with my dream rig which is pretty much my current rig. The only thing I'm missing is a couple of USA Jackson's (one 7 - one 6). 

Current rig: 

3 channel Mesa Dual
2x12 Mesa Recto Cab, 
MXR delay 
TC Electronics Reverb
Boss Chorus 
Boss Tu-3
Boss Ns-2
MXR Phase

LTD m-207, Schecter Omen 7, Jackson ps4, Jackson JS RR, Ibanez rs440, Prs Se Paul Allender, (3 acoustics, 6 12 and nylon)


----------



## Scorpiobevo (Dec 20, 2011)

Current rig/
Vht pitbull 50cl w/eq
Port city os 2x12 v30's
Ibanez mtm2
Schecter omen extreme 7 w/ blaze bridge & liquifire neck
Wylde od
Lava cables 

Dream rig/
Fortin natas
Engl se
Bogner uberkab 4x12
Prs custom 24 10top whale blue
Ibanez mtm1


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 20, 2011)

Current Rig
Custom Ibanez RG550bk w/ 3120 neck.(Dimarzio AN/TZ)
Fender Blues Deluxe
About to also have a Mesa Boogie Nomad 45 212 combo
Crybaby 535Q
Keeley Modded MT-2


Dream Rig:This is still more minimal than some of you guys...Jesus Christ...
Above minus MT-2 plus...

EBMM JP6-Pearl Red Burst
EBMM JP7 BFR-Amber 
EBMM JP6 BFR-Purple 
PRS CST 24-Black quilt
Ibanez UV777BK

Mesa Boogie mark V
Rivera TBR-1SL

Mesa Oversized Recto Cabs x 2 for stereo wet/dry.

TC Electronics G System
Fractal Axe FX-FX only and backup
Rackmount Crybaby

Xotic BB preamp pedal

Really, once I get the Mesa Nomad, a JP6, a BB preamp and a G Major I'll be happy.


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty (Dec 20, 2011)

Current rig:

Dean 79 series flying v w/ emg 81 bridge and emg hz in the neck (not wired, got it for free and it matches my 81 ) > randall rg100 G3 2x12 combo (hybrid). I have a boss hm-2 and an ns-2 under the xmas tree right now. Other guitars: Epiphone G400 (sg copy) and a squier strat (ew).

Dream rig in detail is as follows.. "Signal chain format"

Wireless unit (Undecided, might but a sennheiser freeport eventually)
Korg pitchblack tuner
Boss cs-3 compressor
Ibanez ts-9
Boss hm-2 (Dist at 0, used in conjunction with the ts-9 for tone shaping and boost)
2x Boss ns-2's to tame the massive amount of noise from those pedals
Peavey 5150
Effects loop: Boss ge-7, boss tr-2 tremolo, boss phase shifter, mxr hall of fame reverb, bbe sonic stomp, boss ns-2.
Avatar cab with V30s (Or any V30 cab I could get for a good price)

Other: Pedaltrain pt-pro, furman surge block, new cables and cases for everything yadayada

Guitars: Schecter hellraiser c-1 and a neck pickup for my Dean


----------



## VESmedic (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretty much what I have now is my dream rig. I honestly wouldn't use anything else, even if I was a pro musician for what I do:

Current rig:

Furman power conditioner
Line 6 G90 wireless
RJM Rg-16 audio/function switcher
ISP Decimator pro rack G
Line 6 G major 2
Maxon OD808 (boosting both amps)
VHT Ultralead head (Dry amp)
Diezel Herbert (wet amp, both amps ran in stereo at all times)

Cabs: VHT Deliverance 4x12 (ultralead), VHT Fatbottom 4x12 (Herbert)

Guitars:
Schecter C-7 ATX blackjack
Gibson Les Paul Studio, bareknuckle aftermath in bridge.
Jackson USA RR-1T, Bareknuckle ceramic warpig in the bridge.

Dream rig:
Maybe swap out the g major 2 for an axe fx, but thats not really a dream, that's something I could logically do no problem. There is definitely a few guitars I'd like to own. Bernie rico 7, ESP NT-7, EBMM JP7, a few more jacksons all come to mind. 

Honestly, the only dream would be having everything above in a completely professional studio in a huge warehouse in my backyard. Sure, theres other amps etc I'd like to have, but for a functional rig used on stage/studio on a nightly basis, the above is my dream/reality.

Edit: Also have a 5150/6505 that I use as well thats not in my rack, absolutely love it as well.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 20, 2011)

UPDATE:

CURRENT:

ESP Eclipse II White
ESP SV Standard White
LTD EX-400

Peavey 6505+

Mesa Recto 4x12

Line 6 G50
Korg Pitchblack
MXR GT-OD
Boss NS-2
TC Electronics G Major

NEEDED TO BE DREAM RIG:

Furman Power conditioner
Midi Foot Controller
Another Mesa Recto 4x12
Another Peavey 6505+/6534+ as backup


----------



## celticelk (Dec 21, 2011)

Current:

Oakland Axe Factory singlecut 8-string
Fryette SAS overdrive
H&K Warp Factor (broken switch - awaiting a T1M true bypass stomp)
Tech 21 Blonde
Proel volume pedal
EHX SMMH
EHX Cathedral
Boss SL-20 Slicer
Boomerang III looper
Peavey KB100 keyboard/full-range amp

Currently en route:

Line 6 M5
Morley Mini Wah/Volume
Pedaltrain PT-Pro for organizing

Wish list:

Additional 8-strings from OAF, Aura, Strandberg, Toone
27" 6-string semi-hollowbody in standard tuning
3x expression pedals for existing stompboxes
Sidecar expansion controller for the Boomerang
T1M X-Box and Flip-Flop for routing options
Strymon Timeline
Roland JC-120


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 21, 2011)

Right now i'm almost with my dream rig in the amp department, i would only change my guitars and make it double, but i'm pretty happy right now:

Guitars current/future

-Ibanez RGA121/PRS Custom 24
-Parker PDF44PRO/Parker Fly Mojo
-Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7/ Mayones Regius 7

Amplification:

-Peavey 6505+
-Egnater Tourmaster 412 with V30

Pedals:

-MXR GT-OD
-MXR Smart Gate
-MXR Stereo Chorus
-MXR Carbon Copy
-TC Electronic PolyTune


I don't think to use anything else.


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Dec 22, 2011)

My dream rig

Guitars
1 Agile Septor Elite Custom 8 string tribal green 
*1 *Agile Septor Elite Custom 8 string tribal purple 

Amps 
Engl Invader 100 E642 

Cabinet
1 Orange 4x12 
1 Orange 2x12

Rack
Line 6 Relay G90 wireless unit
Furman PL Plus Classic power conditioner
TC electronics g major 2 

Current Rig

Guitars 
Epiphone SG

Amps
Line 6 Spider III combo 

Pedals
Digitech X series Metal Master


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Dec 23, 2011)

Current Rig:

Guitars:
Ibanez RG7321
PRS Paul Allender SE

Amp:
Pod XT Live>Crown XLS2500 Poweramp>Peavey JSX Cab

Dream Rig:

Guitars:
Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez RGD2127z
Ibanez RG2610e
Schecter Blackjack ATX8
Custom Blackmachine B2 and B7

Amp:
Axe FX 2>Crown XLS2500>Orange PPC412 (or Mesa Recto 4x12) and a 2x12 of the opposite


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 23, 2011)

is it bad that I can't even dream up a "perfect" rig lately?? Theres always a downside to every rig I think of, weither it be versatility, tonally, size, weight, etc.. The only thing I dont care about anymore suprisingly is price (within reason; not gonna spend $10k on a rig) but everything else just doesnt fit. 

oh well.. hopefully something at NAMM will come and blow me away.


----------



## Hene (Dec 26, 2011)

Current Rig:

Schecter Hellraiser C-7 Bch
ENGL Powerball
HB 2x12 Cab
Boss NS-2
Maxon OD808
Korg Pitchblack

Dream Rig:

Axe Fx II
Poweramp 
Zilla 2X12 Fatboy Cabs
DAR FBM-100H
EBMM JP7´s with BKP Aftermaths


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Current Rig:
> BC Rich Draco (X2)
> Customized Epi Goth Explorer (Rockfield Fat Ass in the bridge)
> Boss NS2
> ...



So are you not happy with the tone of the Vader speakers? I'm interested in those cabs


----------



## fortyfourcaliber (Dec 27, 2011)

Current Rig:
ESP LTD MH-1000
Peavey 6505+ 112 Combo
MXR 10 Band EQ
TC Electronic Nova Delay
Maxon OD9 Pro+
ISP G-String Decimator
Korg Pitchblack Tuner

Dream Rig:
Ibanez S2170 Prestige
Randall V2
Orange PPC412 (Black)
Speakers setup crossed:
EVM-12L (2)
Eminence Black Mountain (2)


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I've settled...

Current: 

Epiphone LP Standard w/ SD '59 (Bridge) -> 
Jet City JCA20H -> 
Whatever cab is available.

Dream: 

Gibson LP Custom (WCR Icebuckers), Gibson LP Standard (BKP Black Dogs) -> 
2U Rack with Larry Schaffer Preamp and TC G-system) -> 
Soldano SLO-100 -> 
Orange 4x12


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Current:

Bass
- AMPEG SVP-1600 + AMPEG SVT-PRO + SansAMP 1 rack mount
- AMPEG 810 classic cab (1995 produced)
- Tune Bass Maniac 5 string

Guitar
- Marshall 34 EL 100/100
- ADA MP-1 Classic
- (no cab  )
- Levinson Blade RH4-classic
- Schecter Diamond series C-7 w. Lundgren M7.

DREAM

Bass
- same rack
- Bass: Specter Alex Webster Signature and a Jazz Bass US deluxe 5 string, + tune 4 string + Mayones fretless

Guitar
- Same Power amp + JMP-1
- Gibson Explorer Gothic er pre-lawsuit ESP explorer
- Ibanez UV7 green dot.
- MESA kabinet 

... almost there


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Current:
Bugera 333
Peavey 6505+
Marshall 1960b cab
Planet Waves custom pro cables
Morley Bad Horsie 2 wah
MXR classic od, modded

Jackson COW7
Jackson RR-Kevin Bond
Fender P-bass

Dream:
Mostly things I have already
Peavey XXX, 6505, Egnater vengeance
Another 1960b
Vader 412 cab
Mesa traditional 412 cab
Maxon 808

More Jacksons! 
RR-24
Jackson CS.
Jackson etc. etc.


----------



## pantera95 (Jan 26, 2012)

CURRENT RIG

Axe Fx Ultra
Matrix 800 Poweramp
Orange 2x12
Ground Control Pro

Rg550
J Custom 8420
RGA42
RG7620

DREAM RIG
Deizel VH4
Axe Fx 2

Zilla 4x12, Zilla 2x12 (pretty colours)

Daemoness 7
BRJ 6
RFR 20th Rg550


----------



## fazz (Jan 28, 2012)

I have all the gear I want, but my dream rig is a combo FX/ Preamp/ Amp machine the size of my iPad with a cabinet the size of 1x12. All it sounding like $20K of gear and 2 4x12's, but only weighing in at about 10 lbs and the size of the briefcase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm gonna redo mine, because both of mine changed a bit 

Current:
LTD EC-50
Schecter Damien FR
Ibanez TBX150H
Peavey 412MS
Ibanez WD7
TC Corona Chorus
Digitech DigiDelay
Digitech BM Overdrive

Dream rig:

BC Rich JRV7 FR
LTD EC-407
LTD AW-7
Ibanez UV Green Dot
BC Rich Matt Tuck V 
BC Rich JRV Deluxe
BC Rich Mockingbird ST fixed bridge
LTD JH-600 EC 
DiMarzio's replacing all the pickups except the MT-V, Uni, AW, and JH
Randall T2
ADA MP-1 (more versatility)
Line 6 M13 (effects and MIDI switching)
Ibanez WD7
Maxon OD9
Digitech Whammy DT
Eminence Texas Heats and Swamp thangs for Peavey 412MS


----------



## cacborg (Feb 3, 2012)

Current
Guitars: Ibanez RG520QS, Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty, Schecter C1+, Schecter C7 Hellraiser FR, Ibanez S7420 (recently customized and refinished), Jay Turser acoustic, Brice Z6 bass

Amps/Effects: (main) Mesa Dual Rectifier 2ch head, Avatar traditional 4x12 cab, Fractal AxeFX Ultra, Boss GT-8 (used as MIDI controller). (practice) Peavey Bandit 112, Fender Frontman 15G.

Miscellaneous: Yamaha Motif rackmount synth, Korg MicroSampler, Monster power conditioner, Gator 4U rackmount case, various accessories, cases, stands, etc. 

Dream setup is pretty much what I have now. Might would like a Mark IV or Mark V one of these days.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 3, 2012)

Current:

Guitars - Gibson Les Paul Traditional Plus, Gibson SG Standard, Taylor GS Mini
Amp - Orange Tiny Terror, Orange PPC412C
Pedals - Ibanez TS-9

Dream:

Guitars - Same + a gillion more Gibsons, a Yamaha SG, and a Tele
Amp - Same cab with an Orange OR15... or maybe OR50
Pedals - Strymon Blue Sky, Strymon El Capistan, Electro Harmonix POG2


----------



## shaggydogJV (Feb 3, 2012)

Current :

Schecter C7 Hellraiser FR with BKPs, EBMM Silhoutte with dimarzios.
Amp - Mesa/Boogie Single Rect-O-Verb series 1, Emperor 2x12
Pedals - SolidgoldFX Electroman delay, Blackout Effectors Very Special Twosome

Dream:
Guitars: VIK Nolly Sig, Blackmachine B7, EBMM JPXII 7
Amp: Dar FBM, Emperor 4x12
Pedals: Eventide Space


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2012)

Gonna change mine up a bit:
Add a Marshall JVM410H, with a Vader 4x12.
Replace the M13 with a TC Electronic G-Major and a Rocktron MIDI Raider.


----------



## glpg80 (Feb 3, 2012)

Current:
-------
Amps: vyper 60W (home noodling), modified 5150 II and 1994 Tremoverb in stereo
Two 5150 4x12's - stock loaded

Rack: Alesis midiverb, Damage Control timeline

Guitars: 2010 ESP M-II custom special, 1988 Charvel 475XL Sp, 2005 1570 Ibanez Prestige

Dream:
------
Amps: Current + Peters Chimera, Mcintosh 2015 Power Amp

My 4 year long endeavor 6 channel MIDI rack preamp

Misc: 
Switchblade G8
Maxon OD808
Sonic Research Turbo Tuner
Boss HR2 Harmonizer
GCX Midi controller

Cabinets: Unload current 5150 cabinets, grab two VHT's and a Roadking 2x12

Guitars: Anderson custom 6, Custom 2018 7 string, Ibanez J Custom 6, JPXII 7, Ovation Bladadeer, Ovation Viper, and Larivee Cutaway.

Pianos: Korg Extreme keyboard


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 3, 2012)

Current:
Line6 Vetta II
Carvin PM15A 


Dream:
(rack)
Furman power conditioner
Line6 G90 wireless
Custom Vetta II rack conversion or Axe FX 
Carvin PM15A or Line6 L3T

I'm not listing any guitars as I am not getting any more for a long while :/


----------



## Choop (Feb 4, 2012)

Current:

Guitars:
Fender USA Fat Strat
LTD V-350 modded
Ibanez RG 1527 incoming

Amps:
Peavey 6505+ 112
Mesa Traditional 4x12

Effects:
ISP Decimator
MXR M108
Boss DD-3
Ibanez TS9
-------------------------
Dream:

Guitars-
Other quality Ibanez 7s and 6s
Mayones? 

amps-
Axe-Fx II/Ultra
Perhaps a Mesa 2:50 or VHT 2/50/2
------------------------------------------

Honestly I don't really feel like I want a ridiculously complicated rig..and am probably going to save for a used Axe-Fx this summer. My cab is great, and if I decide to get an actual amp head instead, 6505+ would be my pick. However with an Axe-Fx I could ditch my pedals, so there's that, haha. I will probably be getting rid of my strat, and possibly V-350 also to save up for it.

I really like Ibanez guitars because they are relatively easy to get and are highly playable (or just feel really nice to me, as well as sound great), especially the upper level Ibanez guitars. I think if we all could get whatever, whenever, we'd all have ridiculous hand-crafted crazy customs of various makes though.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 17, 2012)

Current Rig - 
Guitars: LTD H-207
Ibanez RG120

Effects: Ibanez WD-7 Weeping Demon Wah
Zoom 510 Dual Power Driver w/ expression pedal
Digitech RP50
Boss DS-1

Amp: Peavey Stereo Chorus

_Dream Rig-
Guitars: Custom ESP Horizon w/ tear drop headstock & CL/LF combo (x2) in Open C
Custom Carvin DC727 w/ Cl/LF combo (x2) in Bb
Ibanez RG2228 w/ stock pickups & refinish (x2) in F

Effects: (In front of amp) 
Visual Sound Visual volume pedal
Boss TU-3
Dunlop Jerry Cantrell Signature wah
Visual Sound Route 66 overdrive
Boss DS-1
Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer
(In effects loop)
Digitech Whammy pedal
MXR Zakk Wylde signature chorus pedal
MXR Micro Flanger
MXR Carbon Copy analog delay
MXR Smart Gate (x2)

Amps: EVH 5150 III (white) (x2)
EVH cabs (also white) (x3)_

There's a lot of stuff here, I know, and damn expensive stuff, too, hahaha. The two of each guitar is for a back up, should something happen to the first one during a gig. The Route 66 is for a solo boost, the DS-1 for a more hard rock tone (yes, I've gotten good sounds out of a stock DS-1, don't knock the pedal because it doesn't do "teh br00talz.") The 2 delays are so I can have one short delay and one long delay. As for 2 heads, but only 3 cabs, it's so one head can run two cabs to the stage, for monitoring and inducing feedback, while the second head is running the third cab miked in a sound proof enclosure , to eliminate outside noise. I got the idea from Dan Donegan, he does something similar for shows. 

In case anyone was wondering, this is certainly not a small gig rig, this is a full blown touring rig. Yes, i've thought this all out.


----------



## Rook (Mar 17, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> At the moment, I've got a USA Jackson, and I just sold my main guitar (EBMM JP6) to buy a Universe, which I've tried and really like. I'm still on the hunt for my ideal guitar, but came super close with a JEM I sold earlier this year. If the UV doesn't work out, which I really hope it does, I'll sell up and go back to the JEMs and that'll be me sorted.
> 
> Ampwise, I got a Mesa Roadster that goes into a Recto 412 (oversized) with V30s. This is by far my favourite setup ever. The only other amp I've tried that I enjoyed nearly as much was an H&K Alex Lifeson Triamp MkII, but in a different way. I feel with the Roadster I can adapt it to whatever I want to do by changing my guitar or pickups, and it'll sound, to me, the best at that. I've done ZZ type blues with an ESP Eclipse II (SD '59s) and Meshuggah djent with an Ibanez with scary hot DiMarzios pickups in the same session.
> 
> ...



Oh how times change!

Dream Rig:

Axe FX 2
2 Mackie HD1221's
2 Mackie HR624mkII's
Macbook Pro
Logic 9
Ground Control/Pro but this is just for home/practise use
strandberg EGS (or several)
Couple other random customs
I like DiMarzio cables cos they're cool


Current Rig

Axe FX 2
1 Mackie HD1221
2 Mackie HR624mkII's
Macbook Pro
Logic 9
Ground Control (original)
Mayones Regius
DiMarzio cables n junk
I have some strandbergs on order along with some random customs

I'm a happy guy, the fact that the rest of my life stresses the utter shit outta me really doesn't get me down when I get home to my room


----------



## motabaco (Mar 18, 2012)

I figure I'll throw mine out there 

Current Rig (just started rebuilding recently)
Ibanez RGD2127z Prestige
Agile Septor Elite 828 w/Lundgren M8 in Bridge
Line 6 POD HD500

Dream Rig
Ibanez RGD2127z Prestige w/Lundgren M7 Pickup set
Ibanez RG2228a Prestige w/Lundgren M8 Pickup set
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Reborn (multiwatt head)
Vader Carnage Strain 4x12
Vader Carnage Strain 2x15
BBE 362 Sonic Maximizer
ISP Decimator

soon.. soon


----------



## 4Eyes (Mar 18, 2012)

4Eyes said:


> current rig:
> Keller guitars 6-string exotic + BKP PK/VHII
> JTamps Screamer 808
> Engl E350 preamp
> ...



haha..some subtle changes:

dream rig:
Keller guitars 6-string exotic + BKP PK/VHII &#10003;
JTamps Screamer 808 &#10003;
JTamps M1 preamp (in progress)
ISP Decimator G-string &#10003;
Eventide Timefactor &#10003;
NI Komplete Audio 6 &#10003;
Ultrasone Pro2900 &#10003;
Audix i5 &#10003;
Sommer XXL Spyrit cables + Neutrik jacks &#10003;

maybe I'll add decent 1x12 cab, friend of mine is selling old VHT 112 ported cab, it should worth a try


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 18, 2012)

Current:

ESP LTD MH-417
ESP LTD EC-401FM STB
Ibanez ART120 WH
Blackstar HT-5C
Korg Pitchblack
CryBaby Wah From Hell 
Boss DD-7
MXR Phase90

Dream:

ESP Horizon NT-7 
ESP LTD HEX-7
ESP Eclipse II VB
ESP Eclipse II Olympic White
ESP LTD ST-203FR w/EMG David Gilmour Pickguard
A custom 8 string, probably from Strictly7 
Blackstar Series One 1046L6 with Series Pro 4x12 cab
Ground Control and Switcher

Additional to the pedals I already have:

EH MemoryBoy
Dunlop Volume Pedal
MXR Flanger
Line6 G 50
MXR M108
Blackstar HT-Drive

Why I don't have it yet?

MOOOONEEEEEEY!

And practicality, getting the rest of the pedals has a higher priority right now, but I can't justify the investment in the rest of the gear without a touring band


----------



## Zeetwig (Apr 18, 2012)

Incoming wall of text!!!

Current rig/setup: (I'm including some non-guitar gear as well  )

Guitars
ESP LTD M-300FM with FR
J&D-something (LC3?) white "Les Paul"
Epiphone DOT Pelham Blue 2011

Effects
Boss ME-70
Boss TU-3
Boss ME-50B

Basses
Ibanez SR305
Semi-crappy Yamaha 4-string entry level bass I found in a corner of our house 

Drums
Roland TD-9KX + added cymbal and tom
VH-11
TD-12
Tama Speed Cobra double pedal

"Studio"
MacBook 13" inch with crappy specs -.-
Logic 9
KRK RoKit 5 speakers
M-audio Oxygen 61 3rd gen
Alesis IO|2 audio interface
other things, such as cables and picks and bags and stuff 


The setup I'm saving up for (and the one I'll hopefully have after this summer):

(the gear I already have is of course included)

Guitars
BC Rich Jr V 7 with FR
Schecter Custom C-7 without FR
Ibanez RGA8 with some other pickups, maybe Duncan Distortions

Amp
Bugera 333XL Infinium head + Bugera 212 cab
SM57
Palmer PGA04

Effects
Line6 POD HD
Custom-built overdrive (hopefully the guy still wants to make it for me  )
Electro-Harmonix Electric Mistress
ISP Decimator or Boss NS-2
Perhaps an Electro-Harmonix Memory Boy Deluxe or just a Boss DD-7

Basses
Warwick corvette 6 string (of some sort, preferably a used german), or an Ibanez BTB676 or Ibanez SR506 (or another 6 string bass)

Drums
More cymbals (1x CY-13R, 3x CY-12C, 2x CY-5, maybe some more)
One more tom and a PD-125 as a new snare (and then I use the old snare as a tom)
KD-9 or KD-120 (depending on which one I like the most)
Drum mat + other minor stuff

"Studio"
iMac 21,5" with better specs - quad 2,7Ghz intel i5, 16GB RAM, 1TB HD, Radeon 512MB graphics card (or something like that) from 2011
Presonus AudioBox 44VSL, or Focusrite Saffire Pro 24
Audio-Technica ATH-M50
Omnisphere
Superior Drummer 2.0
Other minor things, like Auralex MoPad speaker isolator pads


The dream setup:

???

Something more high-end I guess. I am currently buying things that I know I'll want later, since I have a mighty cash flow atm, and later I will have mighty cash sinks :S The things I buy now should preferably be expensive enough to assure adequate quality, but I will unfortunately not get the really nice pieces of equipment. I think that is the dream rig: more high-end gear. I know some things already:

Gibson Explorer ´76 in cherry
Fender American Strat in all black with maple neck and maple fretboard
Engl Fireball or Engl Powerball
Bigger and better speakers
More


----------



## LtdRay (Apr 18, 2012)

Current rig:
Esp ltd ec-300
Esp ltd m-15 modded
Esp ltd m-107
Jbp acoustic
Acoustic (the brand) 100 watt
Bugera 212

Dream rig:
Esp H NT 7
Esp M-7
Esp Eclipse ii
Peavey 5150 block letter
Mesa oversized cab
Boss Ns-2 
maxxon od-808
Digitech whammy pedal
Just high end guitars, better amp, some pedals stuff i just dont have.


----------



## warhead (Apr 19, 2012)

There is NO dream rig....
There might be "current" dream rig....when you get it, you will be wanting something else/more.
But let`s say I am close to my "dream" rig.
As a sole guitar player in the band, I use 2 half stacks, 1 per each side of the stage.
Framus Cobra is a mainstay and the basic of my sound. It will always stay as my #1 amp. As the second amp, I switch between 6505+, XXX and Marshall JVM(boosted with an old 808), depending on my mood on a certain day.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 19, 2012)

Current Rig:
Schecter Damien Elite and Hellraiser Guitars
Samick Dreadnaught Acoustic
Marshall MG100HFX Head
Marshall MG412 Cab
Digitech RP50 for FX

Dream Rig:
Same Electric Guitars
Batson Custom Auditorium Acoustic
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier
Fryette Pitbull Hundred
Mesa Boogie Oversized Rectifier Cab
TC Electronics G-System

When i start playing out again im planning to move to a Pod HD500 and FRFR and just scrap the marshall stuff. Once someone is lugging my gear around for me ill buy the dream rig lol


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 19, 2012)

Current rig:

PRS Custom 24
Gibson Flying V faded w/ EMG 81/60
Fender MiM telecaster
Godin Redline
Ibanez ARZ307

Line 6 spider III 75w 

Dream rig:

Same as above. But ditch the spider for an axe II. 

Funds for axe fx II: 1500$/2650$


----------



## KAMI (Apr 20, 2012)

current rig:
-engl savage 60
-harley benton g212 vintage
-line 6 pod xt pro
-ibanez s7420
-ibanez art120

dream rig:
-engl savage 60
-orange ppc212ob
-orange ppc410
-line 6 pod hd pro
-rocktron patchmate loop 8
-rocktron midi raider
-hardwire cm-2
-isp decimator
-maxon cp101
-mxr noise clamp
-furman pl-8 ce
-ibanez s7420 x2
-ibanez s920e x2
-ibanez rga8 x2
-dimarzio cables
-planet waves picks
-d'addario sting


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Apr 20, 2012)

*Current Rig - 

Guitars - 
Epiphone Les Paul Special II (Sunburst)
Yamaha AXP500II Accoustic (Violin Sunburst)

Amp - 
Peavey Vypyr 30 Watt Combo

*Dream Rig - 

Guitars -
Gibson Les Paul Standard Traditional (Ebony)
Ibanez S1XXV (Green)
Jackson USA RR1 Randy Rhoads (Black)

Amp - 
Peavey 6505+ 
EVH 5150III

Cab - 
Marshall 1960A

Effects - 
Line 6 POD HD500 Guitar Multi-Effects Processor


----------



## TheGrimRiffer (Apr 23, 2012)

Current Rig:
Guitars-
Epiphone Les Paul
Dean Dave Mustaine flying v (bolt-on neck)
Ibanez RG-7 (the cheap one lol)

Amp-
Behringer V-Amp Pro into a Crown XLS1000 power amp

Cab-
Two Yamaha PA speakers

Effects-
Boss Super Overdrive, Boss NS-2

Dream Rig
Guitars-
Carvin V220 in Ferrari red with ebony fretboard

Custom Telecaster in Black with EMGs

Amp-
Line 6 Pod HD Pro
Engl or VHT Power amp

Cab
Orange 400 watter

Effects
none, just use the Line 6


----------



## casketshrine (Apr 24, 2012)

Pretty satisfied with the guitars & analog fx I have. Probably would want to add a Blackmachine, Caparison Angelus and Strictly 7 Solar Ola signature. 

Current Rig:
Axe Fx Ultra
ENGL E530 
Mesa Boogie 50/50 poweramp 
Marshall JVM 205H
Marshall 1936 2x12 cab

Dream Amps & Cabs:
Axe Fx II (Getting it later this year or next)
EVH 5150III 50 Watt (getting it later this year)
ENGL Invader
Mesa Dual Rectifier
Fortin Satan
Marshall 1960AV cab
Custom 4x12 loaded with Eminance Swamp Things or Wizards.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 24, 2012)

Current rig:
Nothing.

Dream rig:
More than that


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 25, 2012)

Current rig:

RGA8
K7
RG7620
Boss GT100
Mesa Dual Rectifier

Dream Rig:

F-22 raptor

But I will settle for:

A 28" scale Ibanez "K8" (I will likely order a guitar to similiar specs from a custom shop).
Diezel/Soldano/Peavey/Mesa Amplification (Yes all of them, All the amps)
Orange/bogner cabs
TC Electronics effects rack
Lexicon reverb rack
midi box running everything


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 19, 2012)

Honestly, If we ever found that "dream" rig, the mother of all game changers, the final chapter in your quest for ultimate tone, what the hell are we supposed to do after that?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 19, 2012)

Current: Pod
Dream: Axe FX

I believe I just answered for a good 90% of Pod users


----------



## Dayn (Jun 19, 2012)

Current:
Ibanez RG2228
Line 6 POD HD500
Mackie HD1221
Ableton Suite

Dream:
Ibanez RG2228
AxeFX II (but I have no regrets!)
Mackie HD1221
Ableton Suite
Superior Drummer 2.0
Some kind of Dingwall six-string
Or an Ibanez SR5006

So I'm pretty close. I'm not including any keyboards, violins, et cetera...


----------



## Daken1134 (Jun 19, 2012)

Current rig
RG2228 w/dactivators
ISP Decimator
Ibanez TS808
Peavey Vypyr 120w head
Orange 4x12

Dream rig.

custom 8 (still throwing around luthier)
and instead of a Vypyr i want to AB a 3 channel Dual Rec with a Roland JC120


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 19, 2012)

I would be happy for a long time if I could change my Valveking Head for Axe-Fx, get some new strings and higher action for my Telecaster and some BKPs for my Ibanez.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 20, 2012)

Current rig:

2011 PRS Custom 24
Axe fx II
Crappy HP laptop
Plus other guitars


Dream rig:

Axe fx II
2011 PRS custom 24
PRS HBII w/ piezo and rosewood neck
JBL PRX612M x2
Fractal MiDi foot controller
Adam A7x studio monitors x2
ViK Nolly Duality 7
Macbook Pro


----------



## hairychris (Jun 20, 2012)

Current live rig:

Blackmachine B7 + Warpig
Jaden Rose Series 2/7 + Warpig
NS-2, TU-2, CH-1, GE-7 Sniper Mod, AD-9
Diezel Einstein
Framus 4x12

I'd like a Diezel cab. And a full stoner/doom rig (which this is not).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2012)

RustInPeace said:


> Honestly, If we ever found that "dream" rig, the mother of all game changers, the final chapter in your quest for ultimate tone, what the hell are we supposed to do after that?



Record kickass music.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 28, 2012)

*Current Rig:*
ISP Theta Preamp
Engl e530 Preamp
Rocktron HUSH Super C
Rocktron Xpression
Lexicon MPX-500
Aphex 204 Aural Exciter/Big Bottom
ADA Microtube 100 Power Amp
Two 2x12's loaded with Eminence Swamp Thangs, Wizard and Governors

_*Dream Rig:*_
All of the above with maybe these added for a true W/D/W
Engl 840/50 Power Amp
Engl 2x12 PRO Straight E212VHB


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 28, 2012)

Current rig/guitars: 
Fender MIM HSS Standard Stratocaster
ESP LTD H-207
Schecter Damien Elite-8
Line 6 Floor Pod Plus
Line 6 Spider III HD150
Line 6 Spider III 4x12 Cabinet
Line 6 FBV II Express Pedal 

Dream rig/guitars:
Carvin DC127
Carvin DC 747
Carvin DC800
Axe Fx II


----------



## 3074326 (Jun 28, 2012)

My current rig is basically my dream rig. I have a nice studio setup to go along with a nice live rig.

Axe FX II > Yamaha HS50s > custom built computer with pretty great specs. I'd like better studio monitors, but these are fine for now. 

Live:

EBMM Petrucci JPX or Ibanez RGT2020H > Mesa Single Rectifier > Mesa oversized recto with V30s. Pedals in the current rig are a TS9, Strymon blueSky Reverberator, Boss DD-6, Line 6 DL-4. 

When I get my Axe dialed in better it will replace my Recto. 

I also have a bunch of other shit that I don't even use. Fender 50th Anniversary Deluxe Strat, 1992 Jackson Rhoads Standard (Japanese, with Duncans), Gibson LP Special, Mesa Transatlantic TA-15, Hughes & Kettner Triplex. And a bunch of pedals I can't even remember. 

Pretty happy. I'm pretty damn close to my dream rig.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 6, 2012)

Almost have it all together TBH:

Current:
Axe Fx II
MFC-101
SLA-2 Poweramp
Furman PL-8C
Vader 2x12

Dream: 
Orange 4x12!! 
Pedalboardlabels.com kickass labels
EMG Hetset
BK Aftermaths x2
Fryette Low Profile 1U rackmount tube poweramp 
Beyond that I still haven't got my hands on a luthier made guitar but that could change this year...


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

Current: 

Ibanez SA series somethingorother,
Fender GDec 3 POS.

Dream:

BRJ Jekyll 727 Spalt Top/Mahog body with bolt Wenge neck/Ebony fretboard,
S7 8 string Cobra neck-through, Wenge/ Bloodwood laminate neck with fretboard cut from neck laminate and epoxy finished,
Axe FX II with Fryette 2/Fifty/2,
DV Mark Triple 6,
DV Mark 212.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 10, 2012)

Current:
Agile Hornet 7
LTD MF-207
LTD MV-200
LTD Gus-200
Gibson Les Paul 2008 Standard
Currently ampless

Dream Rig:
ESP Custom Shop Random Star 7 with a custom Seymour Duncan Seth Lover set tuned CGCFADG
ESP Custom Shop Random Star 7 tune BEADGBE
ESP Crying Star Pheonix
ESP Custom Shop Cygnus with a mahogany body and neck, 24.75" scale, red burst quilt maple top with natural back like on PRSs Bill Lawrence L-500 and a Seymour Duncan Jazz.
And one of the ESP mixed media Sugizo sigs, just to look at.
Amps:
Marshall JCM800
Mesa Mark V
Bogner Uberschall
Roland JC-120
And a Mesa 4x12 for each amp


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Current:
Jackson SL2H
Jackson SLX (Duncan Distortion Set added)
Jackson DXMG (EMG 81 and 85s added)
Parts-o-caster with locking tuners Wilkinson trem, LSR Roller Nut, Air Norton S and Tone Zone (HS ftw)

Shitty Peavey Vypyr 75

Dream:
Custom Jackson Soloist (6 string)
Custom Soloist 7 string
J Custom of some sort
^In addition to my current guitars

Mesa/Boogie Mark V Half Stack
Axe FX 2


----------



## glp1996 (Aug 11, 2012)

Current: 
Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro
ESP LTD EC-401FM
Fender Mustang IV
Boss DD-7, MXR Black Label Chorus, Dunlop Cry Baby Wah

Dream:
Musicman JP 6
Musicman JP BFR 7
Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro
Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro (w/ EMGs 60-81)
ESP Horizon FR-II
ESP Eclipse II 
ESP LTD EC-1000
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (High Gain Tones)
Mesa Rectifier Slant and Straight Cabs
Fender Super-Sonic 100 Head (Clean Tones)
Fender Super-Sonic Slant and Straight Cabs
Ibanez TS9DX Tube Screamer, Boss TU-3, Boss DD-7, MXR Black label chorus, MXR Micro Amp, MXR Fullbore Metal, Dunlop Crybaby from Hell.
Pedal Train Pedalboard
Voodoo Lab Pedal Power
TC Electronic G-System (programmed professionally)
Line 6 Wireless Rack Mount
Some sort of Amp and Guitar Selector, Power Conditioner and Pedal Looper 
Everything in Roadcases and Racks 
Helped setup by some professional guitar tech


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 11, 2012)

Honestly, I'm freakishly close. A good monitor and MIDI controller and I'm done. It's a scary feeling, but awesome!


----------



## PureImagination (Aug 15, 2012)

Current:
Peavey 6505+ 112
Hondo II Formula 1 Bich Copy
Heavily Modded Squiire Strat -Frankensquire lol

Dream Rig:
ENGL Fireball 100
EVH 5150 III
Axe Fx II
Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier
ENGL Savage 60W
Mesa Boogie 412
Pod XT
RAN Cruiser Custom
Jackson SLAT3-7
Jackson DK2M
Ibanez RG7421
Ibanez RG927QM
ISP Decimator
TS808
Boss DD3
Dunlop Crybaby from Hell
Keeley Compressor
MXR M108 KFK EQ


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 15, 2012)

cwhitey2 said:


> Current:
> Schecter S1-Elite
> LTD Viper 1000 Deluxe
> RG2EX1
> ...





My rig has changed a bit 

I think I have reached my dream rig:

Dual rec 2 channel
Basson cab



Thats all I need.


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty (Aug 21, 2012)

My dream rig has changed a ton. 

4 space rack containing:
Monster power pro 2500
Line 6 G90 Wireless
Axe FX II (Controlled by MFC 101)
Mackie HD1531

A few Ibanez guitars (Not familiar with exact models. Damn you Ibanez and your number tomfoolery!). Loaded with bareknuckle aftermaths. 
Despite the setup, I'm not after Bulb's tone. Just the practicality of the Axe FX for live use. I'm a firm believer of 'less is more', ESPECIALLY for playing live.


----------



## turkaloot (Aug 21, 2012)

Current:
Crate FW15
KH Wah
Ibanez 1527

Dream:
Axe-Fx 2
EVH 5150 III
Orange PPC 4X12
EBMM JP7 BFR Purple Sunburst
Black Machine B7

But a man can only dream </3


----------



## Jason_Clement (Aug 22, 2012)

Dream rig:

a couple Schecter SLS C-7s for jamming/touring
a couple Mayones Regius 7s for recording and stuff
a Daemoness custom just cuz his work is fucking AMAZING.
a Mesa Boogie dual rectifier
a Kemper profile and/or an axe FX 
random 4x12s that I like, probably some vintage marshalls, and some more 2x12s, probably orange.

My rig: 
Schecter SLS C-7
Peavey 3120
Genz Benz 2x12.


----------



## metalguy_hk (Aug 22, 2012)

current rig:

- Racks:
Korg DTR 1000 rach tuner 
Digitech GSP 1101

- Effects:
MXR volume pedal
MXR Zakk wah wah pedal
MXR Zakk phase
MXR Zakk over drive
Amptweaker tight metal
MXR Dime distortion
Digitech whammy DT
MXR black label chorus
TC electronic flashback delay

- Power supply:
DC brick / T-Rex

- Pedal board:
pedal train 2

- Cab: 
Orange 1 x 12 cab

- Amp:
H&K TM 18
Orange dark terror

- Guitar: 
Gibson SG
Dean Dimebag Razorback Slimebolt 
Epiphone Zakk Wylde signature
BC rich custom

Dream:
Eventide space pedal
Mesa tube head
Krank Tube head
Orange 4 x 12 cab
Jim Root Telecaster
Jackson RR15
Dimebag Camo Floyd ML


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Aug 22, 2012)

Current rig:
Axe-Fx 2
Furman PL-8
Ibanez S7420 (with dimarzio pickups)
Alto TS115A

Dream Rig:
Axe-Fx 2
MFC-101
Furman PL-8
Mayones Regius 7 Pro Custom
2x NX 12-SMA

Almost half way to go!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 22, 2012)

Current rig:

-Line6 Pod HD Pro (<3)
-Line6 FBV Shortboard mkii
-Agile Septor 727 Active Tribal Red (<3)
-B.C. Rich Warlock NT old model with SD Invaders
-10U rack
-Peavey Valveking 100
-Harley Benton 2x12" Vintage (great cab)
-Laney 4x12 Seventy 80s (on sale)
-Did-it-myself TS808 replica
-MXR Noise Clamp
-Boss GE-7
-Harley Benton Power Plant
-Harley Benton BDI2000 bass preamp (better than expected) 

Dream rig:

-12U shockmount rack
-Line6 Relay G90 (or G50)
-Siggery 7 strings similar to B7
-Daemoness Cimmerian 7
-Vik Duality 7
-Tech21 Sansamp RBI
-Maybe a Furman power conditioner
-SD Distortion in all 7 strings guitars quoted above


----------



## Scorpiobevo (Aug 22, 2012)

Current:
Kemper profiling amp
Alesis m1 active 520 monitors
Rocktron velocity 120
Ibanez rga72qme
Ibanez mtm2
2x12 orange ppc clone with man o'wars

Dream:
Kemper has it all so im good there
Tube power amp
Esp horizion
4x12 bogner,diamond or vht
Maybe some 8 inch alesis monitors


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 22, 2012)

Current:
Fender Telecaster
Pro Tone Dead Horse
EVH 5150 II 50w
Orange 2x12

Dream:
Just a fleshed out pedalboard and more guitars, but I could keep this rig for years and be very comfortable.


----------



## Arn (Oct 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Crowned (Oct 14, 2012)

______________________________________________________________________________________________
CURRENT RIG: 
______________________________________________________________________________________________
Guitars: LTD MH-250FR, BC Rich Warlock.

Amp(s): Blackstar HT-5R combo.

Effects: Boss Metalcore, Digitech Death Metal, TC Electronics PolyTune.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
DREAM RIG:
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
Guitars: ESP NT-7, Ibanez M8M, EBMM JP-7, LTD SC-607b, Mayones Regius 7, Strictly 7 Solar 6/7/8, ESP Horizon NT DBSB.

Amps: Peavey 6505+/6505, EVH 5150III, ENGL Invader, ENGL Powerball II, Mesa/Boogie Dual Rectifier, Diezel VH4.

Cabs: Orange PPC412, Mesa/Boogie Rectifier 412.

Effects: Ibanez TS-9/Maxon OD808, Boss NS-2/ISP Decimator, Axe-FX II.


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 14, 2012)

Let's see, my current rig is..

.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with what I have:

I have all sort's but what I mainly use

Event Opels
Focal CMS65's
Mojave FET
Axe Fx 2
Matrix power Amp
Mesa 4X12
Slate range of plugs
Samplitude

Dream Rig:

I might buy a distressor if I feel that way out


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, I'll play.

Current Rig:
Axe - Peavey HP Special Carved Top (mainly)
Amp - Rhodes Colossus H-100
Cab - EVH 5150 III 1x12 
FX - Boss GT-100

Dream Rig:
I'd have to say I'm part way there minus the tiny cab and FX.
Axes - a decent 7-string with a Floyd, EBMM JP-XI
Cab - two 2x12 with V30s probably
FX - Eventide H8000FW

Realistically a new cab(s) is my next step.


----------



## madrigal77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Current rig is in my sig. I just want to add an ESP Silverburst Eclipse and I'll be set. Maybe a Strymon Blue Sky Reverberator. I can't really think of anything else though. The EVH and matching cab is amazeballs!!!


----------



## sonnybb (Oct 16, 2012)

a schecter s-1 standard 
A bunch of pedals 
Crate gtd65 (it's more than held up for me since I was 15. I'm 20 now and I see no reason to get rid of it)
random crate 4x12 I found at guitar center used for a hundred bucks

Well, I'm not super gear concerned, but If anything, I'd LOOOVE and Music Man Axis. Every visit to guitar center ends up with me hogging the floor model. I need a nosie gate too, but I can't choose.


----------



## glpg80 (Oct 17, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> Current:
> -------
> Amps: vyper 60W (home noodling), modified 5150 II and 1994 Tremoverb in stereo
> Two 5150 4x12's - stock loaded
> ...



Time to Update:

Guitars:
Selling the Charvel and have a new want list:
ESP AW-7 
RGD2127z
YJM Warmoth Copy
Ovation Bladadeer, Ovation Viper

Amps:
Sell Vypyr 60W
5150 II
Tremoverb 120W Head
Laney GH100L.

Rebuild both 5150 cabinets and get new speakers for both. Effects have not changed much.


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 17, 2012)

Current Rig:

AMP: Bugera 6260
Effects : Line 6 POD HD 300
Guitars : ESP LTD MH1000 FR, Ibanez S7420

Dream Rig:

Axe FX II
Mesa Power Amp
Orange 4x12

ESP Horizon FR
Mayones Regius 7 Gothic


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

My Rig:

Caparison Dellinger II

Peavey 6505+ Head
Line 6 Cab
Boss NS-2

Dream Rig:

Everything.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 19, 2012)

Time for an update

Current rig
Gibson Les Paul Standard w/ JB
LTD Maverick w/ no pickups
Ibanez Destroyer w/ no pickups
Washburn 7 w/ no bridge, tuners or pickups
Squier P-bass
Pod HD300

(still waiting on my pots to come in so I can rewire them, and don't have money to fix up the 7)

Dream rig

Guitars and Basses:
My Les Paul with a set of Seth Lovers
ESP Cygnus
ESP Phoenix
ESP Eclipse finished to match my Les Paul
ESP 5 string Surveyor
ESP 5 string Cygnus bass
and even though I don't like the thin necks on RGs, a J Custom

Amps:
Marshall JCM800
Marshall Kerry King JCM800
ENGL Fireball
Bogner Uberschall
4 Marshall 1960TV 412s
Keeley modded Boss SD-1
ISP Decimator G-String
Some sort of Wah and Volume pedal
6 Marshal MGs to light on fire
And I know nothing about bass amps, so I'll say an Ampeg since I think that's the sim I use on my POD

And most importantly, the pick of destiny


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 21, 2012)

My current rig is my dream rig.
Carvin DC800
EVH 5150 III 50 Watt
Orange 2x12 and 4x12
ISP decimator
BBE sonic stomp
Dunlop original crybaby wah
TC electronic G system (don't actually have this but would like to have)
Digitech whammy (don't have this either)

Also have but not included in dream rig
Peavey XXL head
Peavey valveking 4x12
Epiphone les Paul custom
Epiphone dot
Fender 1975 strat
Dobro duolian with beach scene


----------



## SloeGin (Oct 21, 2012)

current rig:

Eleven Rack
Atomic Powered Wedge
GCP
Dime Crybaby Wah
Tokai LS150

dream rig:

Kemper or Axe Fx II
Atomic Powered Wedge
GCP
Dime Crybaby Wah
Tokai LS150 x2


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2012)

Not a dream rig, but something I'm eying ATM

Current rig:
Already explained it before. 

Rig I want:
Line 6 PODHD500
Alto TS11XA
Any powered subwoofer
Agile Septor 727 w/ Floyd and Passive-sized EMGs if they're released
Agile Intrepid 828 with either one or two DiMarzio D-Activator 8s
Ibanez RG7621/RG1527
Several Ibanez RGs and Sabers
Edwards Les Paul Custom or Agile AL-3XX0
Any Explorer-shaped guitar

Ibanez SR505
LTD DK-5 or any 35' bass
Fender Jazz Bass V


----------



## feraledge (Oct 21, 2012)

I've done a number of different rigs and was super stoked on having a 5150 II and an Engl Powerball at once, but in all honesty, nothing has ever sounded as good to me as a Mesa Dual Rec and 5150 paired together. I'm happy with my 5153, but that simple combination is hard to pass up. 
My rate of buying and selling heads vs guitars is minimal. 
I think about my dream guitar set up more than anything. If money wasn't an issue; 
Jackson SL1 
ESP Eclipse II (currently own)
ESP Horizon NTII (sold one recently, needed money, but I'll always regret it)
ESP MI (currently own)
Charvel SoCal (white, of course)
ESP explorer
Gibson SG
Ibanez Prestige 7


----------



## XBetrayedX (Oct 21, 2012)

Current Rig:
Guitars: Schecter 8 string Devil Spine, 1991 Ibanez Universe, 1991 RG550 and Schecter A5-X celloblaster

Effects/amps:
Digitech GSP1101
Rocktron V300 power amp
Legacy 2x12 cab

Dream Rig:
Same Guitars

Axe FxII
Same power amp
and either an orange or zilla cab. 

I an selling my current half stack (krank rev 1) to make my dream rig


----------



## Strawberry Man (Oct 22, 2012)

Current Rig:
Carvin DC727 w/ Dimarzio X2N
Pod HD Desktop

Dream Rig:
Carvin DC727 w/ X2N
Carvin DC800
Ibanez UV7 Green Dot
BC Rich Custom Shop Stealth
Ibanez 89' RG550
PRS Hollowbody II

Roland Jazz Chorus 120
AxeFx 2
Fryette Pittbull Ultra-Lead
Zilla 2x12
and a Marshall Valvestate 8100 for the Chuck Schuldiner tonez.

Got a long way to go before I'm anywhere near my dream rig though...


----------



## MrPowers (Oct 22, 2012)

Current Rig: I'm pretty satisfied with it at the moment.
Guitars: 
Jackson DK2M with a SD Alnico 8 JB
Gibson Les Paul Studio with SD Custom
Gibson Les Paul Studio with SD JB

Into my pedalboard which is kind of annoying.

Amps:
Mesa Triple Rectifier (Usually run the slave out into the DSL power section for large shows)
Marshall DSL

Cabs:
2 Framus Dragon 4x12's
and an EVH 5150III 1x12 for smaller shows

Dream Rig: Always changes but at the moment it is currently-
Guitars:
Jackson SL2
Jackson Custom Shop 7
PRS Custom 24 

Amps: There are a ton I want to try.
Engl Invader (or SE)
Diezel Herbert (or any Diezel really)
Splawn Nitro
Framus Dragon or Cobra

With a TC Electronic's G-Major.

Cabs:
Diezel or Orange 4x12's with G12K-100's
or Bogner Uberkab's
And I would obviously keep my Framus cabs too.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Oct 23, 2012)

hmmm though

current rigs

Ibanez rg with a crunch lab
epiphone strat with a dime bucker and 2 hotrails'
squire tele

peavy 6505+ 112 running through a randall RX cab, also still have the rx 120 head 
digitech loop

if I had the cash

I would get a PRS se , cant remember the model but it was $650 with emg's and the neck was freaking amazing.
RG 8 string as well

I would to have a AXE fx ultra, basically I want tosin abasi's set up. love his tone


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 23, 2012)

Current:
Mesa Mark V
Warmoth Explorer with EMG jh
Agile AL-3200 with bk's
LTD Mustaine DV8R with bk's
Mesa 1x12 with wgs vet 30


Dream:
Uhh... ANY 7 string would be nice right now, but finances are tight. Such is life with a family and 2 kids on a single income.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 26, 2012)

Current Rig:
Carvin V3M, blackstar 4x12, Ibanez RG 1421F prestige with Duncan JB/invader and a standard Hellraiser solo 6. 

Dream Rig:

BKP coldsweat's for my Ibby, buy an ESP eclipse and put in some Nailbombs (also for my Hellraiser) also maybe a custom 7 of some kind, maybe a Mayo. Add a Way Huge Green Rhino (or Protone Deadhorse, not sure yet) and a DV mark 2x12, that's my dream rig. I'm so close yet so far...


----------



## daniel_95 (Nov 17, 2012)

(Shitty) Current Rig:
Boss MT-2 - Fender Frontman 212r - Ibanez RG7321 - Jackson JS30DK

There's a chance I'll be the proud owner of an ENGL Screamer head soon  although I'll also have to save for a cab...oh well 

Dream Rig
Fortin Natas - Torpedo Live - G Major - Decimator Pro Rack G - Bogner Uberkab 4x12
Ibanez or Jackson Custom Shop guitars.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Nov 17, 2012)

*Current rig(used in my band)*
Line 6 Pod HD pro
Line 6 spider valve(used as poweramp)
Mesa Rectumfrier 4x12

Bc rich NJ warlock with super distortion
Gibson Flying V with super distortion

*Dream rig*
Mesa poweramp

Custom Bc rich warlock/ignitor


----------



## Ashofgod (Nov 20, 2012)

current:
Blackstar 200 series one
Mesa oversize 4x12
LTD ec401
boss v wah
earthquaker bit commander
ehx neo clone
diamond tremelo
boss dd3


Engl Savage
Mesa oversize 4x12-x2
LTD ec401
boss v wah
earthquaker bit commander
ehx neo clone
diamond tremelo
boss dd3
Earthquaker rainbow machine
zvex fuzz factory
boss rcxl looper
Gibson SG


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 20, 2012)

Current rig:
Ibanez RGD321
VST amp sims in Reaper (recently got rid of my Spider III 120 combo)

Dream Rig:
Warmoth Z body baritone, alder, Lundgren bridge pickup, 2TEK bridge
Whatever the latest and greatest effects processor is direct to PA
A Mackie powered monitor for some stage sound


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Nov 26, 2012)

Current Rig: 
Ibanez RGR421EXFM w/ D-activators
1983 Kramer Pacer Imperial
Ibanez RG7621 w/ BKP Aftermaths
La Patrie Etude
Spector Legend 5

Peavey Valveking 112 and TS-7 tubescreamer for boost
Line 6 Lowdown Studio 110


Dream Rig: (This has changed quite a bit from my previous post)
Hipshot bridge for ibby 6er
High Order pups for Kramer, replacement bridge, and refret
Strandberg custom 7 semi-hollow
Carvin HF2
Skervesen Raptor 6
Blackmachine B2
Kramer JK1000
Charvel San Dimas

Laney Iron Heart 60, EVH 5150 III, or JCA 100 HDM
Avatar 2x12 w/ a Celestion Lynchback and V30
Blue MXR 6 EQ
Moog or Way Huge Delay
MXR Script Phaser

As you can see, I still can't quite make my mind up about an amp. It's a good thing I can't afford a new one at the moment and have a while to think about it, haha.


----------



## 1968 Charger B5 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Current Rig:*
Fryette Pittbull Ultrra-Lead
Fryette Fatbottom cab
MXR od-1, and carbon delay pedals
Rocktron chameleon online, i use it just to record some crap on my laptop. 

Jackson D2KM with bkp holydivers
ESP nt-ii with bkp blackhawks
Ibanez 927qm with bkp holydivers
Dean VMNT

*Dream Rig:*
The only thing really I want is...
A snow white esp nt-ii
Axe-fx or engl invader/powerball possibly...


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 20, 2013)

Current rig.

Mayones Setis
Laney lc30.

Dream rig.

Black machine b2
Vik duality
Skervesen raptor

Soldano slo
Orange rocker verb 100
Mesa dual rectifier
Axe fx ii + matrix gt800fx
Blackstar series one 104 6l6
Hughes and Kettner core blade.

Mesa cabs.


----------



## Killerklown (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm happy with my EVH 5153 50w ivory head and matching Avatar Eminence 212. Along with my LTD JD 600, LTD KH 602 and Charvel San Dimas Snow White and maple. 
But I'm GASSING bad for an ESP custom shop M-II in white with black pickguard and ebony board and reverse head! Oh and a Deizel Hagen!


----------



## zgov (Mar 11, 2013)

Current:
Peavey vypyr 30 1x12
2011 Ibanez rg7321

Dream:
Old block letter 5150 
Esp/ltd 407 with nailbombs


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 11, 2013)

Current:

Ltd mh50 nt w/emg 85 bridge
Squier classic vibe tele
Crap strat w/emg 81 bridge
Epi g400

Bugera v55hd
HB g212 vintage
Marlboro 30 watt combo from the 80's
Tubeworks blue tube 2

Boss: sd1, ch2, oc2
Digitech synth wah
Crybaby
Ehx little big muff pi
Korg pitchblack

Dream rig:

Mosrite (the one johnny ramone played)
A Fender telecaster
Gibson lp custom
ESP horizon 3
Various old cheap stuff in which i'll slap an emg 85

Marshall jmp 2203
Orange rockerverb 100
Sunn beta lead
Matamp gt2
Soldano slo100

Matshall 1960a (preferably one that looks beat)
Orange 4x12
Emperor 6x12 and 2x12
Mesa 4x12

Various cheap old shit i can get my hands on


----------



## eight_strings_bro (Mar 12, 2013)

Current:

Fender FMT HH Tele
Crate Vintage Club 50
^ matching 4x10 cab
808 modded TS9
Homebrew Electronics Mimic Mock II analog delay

Dream:

BWGC The Double II 8
3rd Power HD100
Whitebox oversized 2x12 cab with Fane AXA Studio 12L's
1981 (or close) TS808 or OD808
Strymon Timeline
THD Hotplate (because I don't need 100 f*cking watts playing in a bedroom. Or most gigs smaller than a stadium, for that matter)


----------



## Stijnson (Apr 13, 2013)

Current:
Jackson SLAT3MG
Jackson kvx10

Boss Gt-8 - straight into -->

Fender Vibro Champ '77

So my dreams are endless and change daily.Nonetheless, right now it would be;

My current Jackson
Jackson Custom Shop Archtop Soloist
Jackson Custom shop 7 string soloist (love Chris Letchford's one)
PRS Custom 24

EVH 5150 iii 50w 
Mesa Mark V
Mesa 2x12
Since I'm dreaming, throw in an Axe Fx II 
Some pedals which I'd like right now for my current rig; ts-808, Carl Martin Plexidrive, Bogner Ecstacy red/Uberschall pedals.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Apr 13, 2013)

current rig:

Peavey 6505
Maxon od808
Boss ns 2
Boss dd 7
Basson b412
Vox ac30
Boss rv 5
Custom siggery

Dream rig: Everything that I have except with a line 6 m13, and a bunch of Skervesen's!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 13, 2013)

My dream rig:

Ibanez K-7 (because my dream guitar would essentially be a K-7 with UV77MC colour scheme)
EVH 5150 III > EVH 4x12 cab
Protone Dead Horse OD
MXR KFK 10 band EQ
A noisegate of some kind.

My current rig:

Ibanez K-7
Peavey 6505+ 112 combo

I have a PodXT that I could use for boost, effects etc but I'm not really happy with the tone so I don't bother. I have a 6505+ 112 instead of a half stack to keep my wife sweet, I don't think she'd be too thrilled about a big old half stack in the living room. Still, it is coming, one day - or at the very least, a 2x12 and a head. At the moment, the 112 is still easily capable of going way, way louder than I could ever really need. I'll be adding the pedals in the next couple of months to really get where I want to be in terms of tone.

Having a real tube amp instead of a PodXT and a SS Fender amp is such a huge boost, that it sounds amazing to me, even without the pedals I want to tight the low end and tame the fizz. I'm just thrilled to have some tubes!


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 13, 2013)

Current Rig
Not a goddamn thing. Crappy Ventura acoustic from 197x.

Dream Rig
CT624
CT724
CU24
62 strat

Rivera TBR 1SL
Rivera 212
G System
BB Preamp


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 13, 2013)

I have no use for an ISP sub in my house. 

I guess adding that would complete the dream rig.


----------



## Murch (Apr 16, 2013)

Current Rig

In use:
Schecter Hellraiser C-8 w/ 18v mod
Pigtronix Philosopher King
Ibanez TS808
Dunlop Original Crybaby
Peavey XXX
L6 Pod (older model, unknown, bean shape)
Seismic Audio Cab

Unused
Totally Ruined Circuits Fuzz/Boost/Drone (Still shipping, can't wait)
Behringer Noise Reducer (Didn't actually reduce without horrible tone suck)
Digitech Death Metal (Was terrible)
Various Solid State Marshalls (occasionally used for practice when going somewhere)


Dream Rig (Minus the dozens of pedals that I don't really need)

Schecter Hellraiser C-8 (Modded with BKPs, 2x Ionizer Middle pickups, FR, custom wiring)/Custom 9 string
TRS Fuzz
EHX Big Muff
Philosopher King
TS808 x2 (One modded)
Dunlop Original Crybaby
TRS Boost
Mesa Boogie Mark V
EHX Vocoder
Earthquaker Devices Organizer
AxeFX II
Mills Acoustics 412 Cab


----------



## Legion (Apr 16, 2013)

Dream rig:
Custom alder 7 string+BKPs
Fender Stratocaster HSS with Duncan Allan Holdsworth Humbucker
Les Paul with BKPs 

Diezel VH4, Mesa Dual Rec, VHT Pittbull Ultralead heads with Mesa OS 412 cab.

Home large enough to crank that shit.

Current rig: Schecter Jeff Loomis sig, Scarlett 2i2 interface, freeware VST amps :/


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 16, 2013)

Dream/"Periphery fan" rig: 

15" MacBook Pro
Logic Pro, Cubase
Axe FX II
Audio Technica ATH-M50s

Guitars: Siggery B2 style guitar, Daemoness Cimmerian 7, Wirebird Contour IV, Mayones Regius 8(all guitars loaded with SD or BKPs), RG121, Martin OMJM

Zilla Fatboy cab
Misha's signature overdrive pedal I can't seem to recall the name of...

Basically what I want by the end of college. I'm a fool, but I can dream


----------



## Hyacinth (Apr 17, 2013)

My dream rig would be a RAN Crusher FF8 into an Axe Fx II through a VHT 2/50/2 into a Port City 2x12 with an MFC101 controlling the Axe Fx.

My current rig is a Carvin DC727 into an Axe Ultra into an Alto TS115a.


----------



## Minoin (Apr 17, 2013)

Current Rig: 

Guitars: EBMM JP7, PAS custom 7 (and some others)
Mesa Rack: TriAxis + 2:90 --> 4x12 ENGL PRO cabinet
FX: G-system

Dream Rig:
The same  But I'd like a custom 7-string PRS semi hollow w/ Hipshot trem and an AxeFx to complement my G-system. Otherwise, I'm all good!


----------



## sage (Apr 17, 2013)

Current Rig:
Mesa Single Rec
Dr Z Z-Best Cab
G System
MuRF
Whammy IV
Weeping Demon
Strobostomp
NS-2
G-Drive
Muff
Microsynth
White Fritter
P(Fax)

Dream Rig:
Kemper
FCB1010
Strobostomp
Some kinda power amp
Z-Best Cab

After assembling my dream rig, it's really clunky. There's just too much muchness going on there. The board is like 120 pounds and it kinda freaks me out that just one thing going wrong wipes out a whole hour of futzing about with stuff trying to get it to work. So I'm going to sell it off and buy a Kemper.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 17, 2013)

Decipher said:


> Dream Rig:
> -Bogner Uberschall (Rev. Blue) w/ Uberkab
> -ISP Vector SL
> -2 x Ibanez K-7 (each colour)
> ...


 Time for an update after 2 years!
ISP Vector SL: Actually ended up aquiring a Rivera Sub 2 instead and am quite happy with it.... So much so I'm in a toss trying to aquire either a second one here in Canada or a Rivera KS 312 (2x12" w/ Sub 1 in the bottom) locally... 
Digitech GSP1101: Got one and ended up selling it not long after having it. Discovered some limitations to the unit that doesn't work for me. Even tried the Axe-FX Ultra and ended up going back to pedals w/ MIDI switchers. Love my rig and am not gonna fuck with anything else again.
Trailer Trash Pedalboard: Aquired! Love it.
Bogner Uberschall Rev. Blue w/ Uberkab: Still on the want list... one day.
2nd Ibanez K-7: Not too high on the priority list anymore. I'm thinking another RG2228 or RGD2127FX will come before it.
Axess FX1 w/ Expander and GRX4: Aquired a 2nd GRX4 but have almost given up on the notion of the FX1 w/ expander. Don't need the expander and the FX1's are hard to come across and when they do, @ too high a price for a discontinued MIDI controller. My GCPro does the trick so I'm just gonna stay where I am me thinks.
Cantrell Wah: I actually am wah-less now. Not sure if I wanna get another.... The only one I might grab is the Andreas Kisser wah (huge fan-boi/influence) or maybe even the rack wah for the right price).


----------



## col (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't go overboard enough with my previous dream rig, so:

Current:
Kemper
Mako Mak2 Dorado
Mesa Dual rackmount
Matamp Retro 2x12
Ran 7-string

Dream additions:
Engl Powerball since I've had two already and really like the amp
Elmwood Modena
Blackstar 104-6L6
More Ran 7-strings


----------



## SloeGin (Apr 22, 2013)

current:
Tokai LS150

Eleven Rack
Atomic Powered Wedge




dream:
2x Tokai LS150
Fender classic 70's series strat

Kemper amp
Atomic Powered Wedge


----------



## SeductionS (Apr 22, 2013)

Current Rig:
- Guitars: EBMM JP7, Ibanez RGA121, Ibanez RG2820 CT VV, Ibanez MTM-2, Cort Stratocaster
- FX and pedals: Line 6 M13, Boss TU-3
- Amp: Bugera 6262 Infinium
- Cabinets: LABOGA 4x12" V30, Harley Benton 4x12" V30

Dream Rig:
- Guitars: everything from above + an EBMM BFR JP7 with flamed KOA top
- FX and pedals: Maxon OD808
- Rack-stuff: Line 6 G90, Korg racktuner, any furman power conditioner
- Amp: Kemper Profiling Rack and Matrix XT800
- Cabinets: my Laboga and I'd love another one but x-pattern V30 and GK100's


----------



## OWHall (May 14, 2013)

Current rig:
Ibanez S5470F prestige
Siggery Custom 7 string(Ibanez S series body shape)<---8 months into build atm
Custom Zilla Fatboy 2x12
Blackstar s1-100 head <---- On order, expected next month

Dream Rig:
Exactly the same as my current rig, but in a futuristic existence, when my siggery 7 is finally finished and my blackstar has arrived!

Also, I'd really love to try a 6 string strandberg with the special neck they do. Can't put it on the dream list as I've never played one but I'd love to have a go. Same goes for an ebmm JP7, never tried one but EVERYBODY uses them! What is so special!? What am I missing!?


----------



## Alvin Mejia (May 18, 2013)

Dream Rig
Axe Fx II Or III if it comes out next year
MFC 101 
Matrix GT1000FX Poweramp 2U Version(Bigger Lights and quieter fans)
Line 6 G90 wireless unit 
Furman Power conditioner
Port City Vertical OS 2X12 Custom Tolex Maybe Two of them if i ever join a band!
EWI Tourcase(A6UE-10)

Current Rig
Line 6 Tonport UX1
Epiphone les paul junior
Yamaha APX500II


----------



## MBMoreno (May 18, 2013)

Dream rig:

A F***ING ROADIE!


----------



## MastrXploder (May 18, 2013)

Dream rig:

Axe FX II running into Mackie HD1221
JP7


Current Rig:

Axe FX II running into Mackie HD1221
JP7


----------



## Alvin Mejia (May 19, 2013)

HEY!


----------



## Curt (May 19, 2013)

Swap the POD for an axe-fx II, and my dream rig is complete.


----------



## machinica_band (May 27, 2013)

My current rig:
* Randall RM100 (w/Treadplate, Plexi, & KH1)
* Carvin Cab (old 80s one, sounds badass)
* Boss NS2, Flanger
* MXR Phase 90, Carbon Copy, Dyna Comp
* Digitech Reverb, Chorus, Synth Wah, Whammy
* Rocktron Black Cat Wah
* Behringer Tuner (piece of shit)
* Ibanez RG7620 w/EMG707s
* ESP MH417 w/EMG817 & 707
* ESP H308 w/EMG808s

There is so much crap that I still need to pickup for my rig.

*A head/10 space rack case
*2x GCX Switchers
* Two rack drawers
* Power conditioner
* Ground Control Pro
* Mesa Boogie 2:90 Power Amp or Rocktron Velocity (so I can run a stereo rig)
* EH Sitar Swami
* 4 or 5 more custom pedals (i am a pedal whore)
* ISP Subwoofer
* 2x Randall 4x12 Cabs both with 2 V30s and 2 G1275s


----------



## Pat_tct (May 28, 2013)

current rig? pretty much non existent cause I´m mainly a singer atm.
dreamrig?

I´m a simple dude

get me a:
Eleven Rack
2x12" Palmer Cab
Line 6 Relay G50 (G90 would be great but way too expensive for me^^)
Rocktron Velocity 300

Guitars:
Ibanez Iron Label S 7-string
Jackson DK2 Hardtail (the new Pro line)
Claas Custom guitar

thats pretty much dream for me cause i´m poor as ....^^


----------



## Curt (May 28, 2013)

Current Rig:
84 Fender MIJ strat with hotrail/fender CS 69 pickups
Schecter SLS C-7 passive Matte Black(incoming)
POD HD500(incoming, sold the POD HD Pro).




Sold all my other gear to help fund the slow building of my dream rig over the next decade. 
which is:

[Backup Drop G#] My Schecter C7(replacing fullshred with the SH-5)
[Main Drop G#] Trans dirty blue Mayones Regius 7(Pegasus/Sentient)
[Main Drop A] Trans dirty green burst Mayones Regius 7(Pegasus/Sentient) 
[Backup Drop A] Mayones Regius 7 Gothic(SH-5/SH-2) 
[Main and Backup Drop E] 2 AES Boden 8's
EVH 5150 III 100w -> Mesa Oversized 
Using the POD for effects.

Aaaaaaaand, that's it.


----------



## daniel_95 (May 31, 2013)

*Current Rig*
1984 Ibanez Roadstar II tuned to Eb with a 1982 Ibanez Blazer as a backup.
2009 Ibanez RG7231 with Dimarzio Tone Zone tuned to Drop A with an 03 Jackson JS30DK as a backup.
ENGL Screamer 50 head with matching ENGL 4x12 w/ Celestion V60s
MXR Carbon Copy

*Dream Rig*
x2. Custom shop Ibanez or Gibson.
Hughes & Kettner Triamp II and matching 4x12 w/Celestion V30s
MXR Carbon Copy...


----------



## BornToLooze (May 31, 2013)

Current Rig:
Ibanez Destroyer w/ EMG 81/60
Epi 84 Explorer w/ EMG Het Set
POD HD 300

Dream Rig
Couple of real 84 Gibson Explorers
Couple of ESP MXs
AxeFX2
Marshall JCM800
Mesa Mark II C+
Roland JC120
Couple of Marshall 4x12s
A lot more talent


----------



## Engineseer (Jun 16, 2013)

Current Rig:
Jackson SLAT3-7 (last of the japanese made pro series) with two d-tunas
Fender Rocpro 1000 Combo
Telegun Zone Red Preamp
Eventide Modfactor
Strymon Timeline
MXR 10-band EQ
MXR Dynacomp Red
Electroharmonix Holiest Grail
Kleissonic Screaming Skull
Boss TU-3

Near-future Upgrades (ETA 2-3 months): 
Fender + Preamp -> Engl E670 6L6 Special Edition + 2x12 Engl Pro Cab

Dream Rig Upgrades:
Jackson USA Select 8-string
Strymon Bluesky Reverb
Eventide Space
Eventide Pitchfactor
Cioks Ciokolate
Gigrig 2 (to control the rest)
Kleissonic Echolapse


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 16, 2013)

Current rig:
Jackson DKMG (dimarzios) Ibanez RG5EX1 (EMG 85 in bridge) two 7620's (BKP and SD's)
Boss TU-2
MXR smart gate
MXR super comp
Maxon OD-808
ISP Decimator
MXR carbon copy
Boss RC-20XL 
Mesa Mark V (in head/6u rack case) 
Orange PPC412

Dream rig(s?):
Same guitars, just waiting on my Carvin, and dreaming of a baritone fixed bridge 7
Same pedals, but replace the Super Comp with a Keeley 4-knob and the Carbon Copy with a G major
GCX/GCP for switching 
Replace the Orange with a Mesa Stiletto 4x12, and a 2x12 Recto on top for good measure 

Or go all-out and have an Axe-FXII -> VHT 2:90:2 -> aforementioned Mesa cabs.


----------



## evilsaint (Jun 17, 2013)

My current rig is your dream rig.
My dream rig is your current rig.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 1, 2013)

CURRENT RIG:

Ibanez AX7221 with Dimarzio Crunch Lab, ESP LTD MF207 with Dimarzio Crunch Lab, ESP LTD EX400 stock, Ibanez DT200 destroyer

Engl E530 pre amp, Peavey PV260 power amp, Crate 4x12 loaded with WGS veteran 30s, Boss tu2 tuner, Boss super chorus

DREAM RIG:

PRS SE Paul Allender model with BKP Blackhawks, PRS SE CU 24-7 string with BKP Aftermaths

Axe Fx II pre amp with the matching midi footswitch, Fryette VHT 2/90/2 power amp, Orange 4x12 and 2x12


----------



## dominic252 (Jul 2, 2013)

Current rig:
Ibanez RG321MH
Peavey Ultra Plus 120
Marshall 1960a cab w/v30s X pattern
Boss NS-2
Digitech Bad Monkey

Dream rig:
Ibanez RGA121 violin finish
Blackstar Stage 100 OR Peavey 5150 ii
Orange 212 and an Orange 412 w/black tolex
Same pedals

Don't know much about pedals yet, but damn do I love the look of those two Orange cabs stacked on each other


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh how the times change...

Current:

Ibanez RG1527z (Drop A)
Ibanez RG1527m (standard)
ESP Eclipse II SW (Drop B)

Line 6 POD HD Pro
M-Audio Monitors

Dream Rig:

Boss NS-2
Boss TU-3

Peavey 6505
Marshall 1960BV (x2)

Thats it... Honestly.


----------



## Rojne (Jul 2, 2013)

Current
&#8226; Les Paul 81' and Strat 91'
&#8226; No amps or such, had to sell it all

Soon
&#8226; BC Rich Gunslinger Retro I (with a fair amount of upgrading)

Dreamrig
&#8226; EVH 5150 III
&#8226; Mesa Recto 2x12
&#8226; TC Electronics Polytune
&#8226; Maxon OD808 
&#8226; ISP Decimator
&#8226; And some other cool and useful effects-pedals
(&#8226; EBMM JPXII would be awesome)
(&#8226; A Daemoness would also be awesome)

Im actually going to start to gather gear for that dreamrig this fall,
I need a good rig because of joining a band!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jul 2, 2013)

Current:
Axe FX Ultra
VHT 2/50/2
4x12" Randall w/ seventy80's

Dream/future:
Axe FX Ultra
VHT 2/50/2
2x12" Mesa recto cab

also want a studio centerpiece, but thats as bit offtopic.

Quality over quantity


----------



## MortuusMachina (Jul 4, 2013)

Current rig:

Guitars - Ibanez RG1527M Prestige w/DiMarzio D-Activator in bridge
Ibanez - RG3EX1 w/ Seymour Duncan pickups

Amp - Peavey 5150

Cabinet - Marshall JCM900 Lead 1960 w/ Celestion G12T75s

Pedals/Rack gear - POD X3 Live

Dream Rig:

Guitars - Custom Ibanez 7 and 6 strings...I'm completely sold on Ibanez guitars

Amp - I'm happy with my 5150 but here are some amps I'd like to try

Framus Cobra
ENGL Invader 100
ENGL Special Edition
ENGL Powerball
ENGL Savage
ENGL Fireball 100

Cabinet - Definitely want a new cabinet...as I find my current one to sound too fizzy and "scooped" sounding

A Mesa Standard Rectifier 4x12 with Celestion V30s would be great, or an ENGL Pro 4x12 with V30s, OR an Orange PPC412 with V30s

Pedals/Rack gear - POD X3 Pro, or AxeFX, Furman Power conditioner, Shure wireless system


----------



## nowhere (Jul 5, 2013)

current:
les paul standard with aftermaths
ibanez s7420 with petrucci pickups
laney ironheart > focusrite 2i2

future additions:
diy maxon od808
isp decimator
better monitors

dream:
axe fx ultra


----------



## Luafcm (Jul 5, 2013)

Current Rig:
Jackson KV2 Pile of Skulls
Peavey 6505+
Marshall 1960A
Maxon OD808
Boss NS-2

Dream Rig:
Jackson KV2 Pile of Skulls
Peavey 6505+
Marshall 1960A
Maxon OD808
Boss NS-2

Livin the dream!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 5, 2013)

Current Rig:
Schecter Blackjack ATX C-8
POD HD500 (going in direct)

- ETA: 1-2 years -

Dream Rig:
Etherial Signature Custom (already in the works)
Fractal Audio Axe-FX II (going in direct, or run through power amp)
Matrix GT1000FX Power Amp
2 Mesa 2x12 vertical cabinets (not the regular horizontal ones)


----------



## DTFreak7 (Jul 6, 2013)

Current Rig:

Ibanez GAX70
Blackstar HT STage 60

- Morley Power Wah / Volume
- Maxon OD808
- TC Polytune
- ISP Decimator (stomp box)
- TC Nova Repeater
- TC Hall of Fame

Dream Rig:

EBMM JP6
Peavey 6505+ (or possibly the 6534)
Mesa 2x12 Rectifier Cab

- Ernie Ball VP Jr.
- Morley Bad Horsie Wah (maybe the Tremonti, some type of wah thats spring loaded like that)
- Maxon OD 808
- TC Polytune
- Chorus Pedal (I like the TC Corona Chorus, put am open to other options)
- Keeley 4 Knob Comp.
- ISP Decimator Pro G (I'd like to upgrade to the rack unit, to make use of the 2 channels)
- TC Nova Repeater
- TC Hall of Fame


----------



## mietschie (Jul 6, 2013)

Current Rig:
Gibson Les Paul Custom black beauty + BKPs + tuned to drop Bb
Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom + tuned to standard
Boss NS 2
Boss TU 3(?)
Maxon OD808 (sometimes)
Engl Powerball 2 + Engl Pro 4x12 (V30)

Dream rig:
same as above, couldn't be happier


----------



## silent suicide (Jul 6, 2013)

Current rig:



I added a NS-2 to it..

Dream rig:
Ditch the blackjack
A 27inch 7 string RAN, Blackat, or Ibanez
Firespeak blue K7
Some more pedals to fancy up my clean channel
A sound card, and a SM57 to record


----------



## Frankb7stringer (Jul 7, 2013)

Current Rig:
Agile 3010SE 727
Dean VNXM blackouts
Dean ML 8 string

Eleven Rack 
Peavey Classic 60
Marshall AVT and Line 6 4x12s

Dream Rig: 
2 Custom 7 strings 27 inch scale M7s
2 Custom 7 strings 30 inch scale M7s

Axe 2 or Kemper Direct 
Tube PA
2 Avatar Wedge Monitors to control feedback
Mastermind GT midi FS

Current rig channel switching is done to a click from Reaper. Dream rig would be the same but with the Mastermind for spontaneity and exp pedals.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 7, 2013)

Current rig:
Vigier Excalibur
Carvin DC747
Carvin DC727
G&L Legacy
G&L ASAT
Parker PM60
Epiphone LP Custom
Carvin CT6
Alvarez RD8
Takamine Classical

ENGL Invader 100
Rivera K-tre Reverb
Mesa Dual Rec Tremoverb
VHT PB Classic

2x Emperor 2x12s
Mills 4x12
TRS 2x12

a couple pedals

Dream Rig:
Happiness


----------



## jbailes (Oct 9, 2014)

Current rig:

SBMM JP100 and 70D
Epiphone LP custom w/ Emg's
TC Dreamscape
TC Flashback X4
Peavey 6505+ 112 combo
Mesa DC-5

Dream rig:

Music Man Majesty (6 and 7)
2 Mesa Mark V's (stereo rig)
The new AxeFx multi-effects pedal


----------



## PBGas (Oct 9, 2014)

Current Rig:
Ibanez JemFP2
Ibanez JS2410
Gibson Les Paul Axcess
EBMM JP12 7
EBMM Luke III Neptune Blue

into:
Digitech Drop
EVH 5150 III 212 Combo
Torpedo Live

I really love this rig! But.....

Dream Rig:
My current guitars + Charvel DeMartini Snake
into
Bogner XTC 101B or XTC 20th or XTC 100B
Fractal FX 8 (I'll have this when my name comes up on the list!)


----------



## Omura (Oct 9, 2014)

Current rig:

Ibanez Rg752fx
Ibanez rg655 w/ CL/LF
Hughes and Kettner Tubemeister18 110 combo
digitech bad monkey
Tc polytune noir
Nova system in the effects loop


Dream rig:


Blackmachine b6
PRS walnut semi-hollow limited

EBMM JP7, unloaded, rosewood neck, dot inlays, white pearl
RAN Crusher FT, swamp ash body, hipshot hardtail, HH, Wenge Neck, ebony board.

The list of guitars goes on and on if I'm honest...

Axe-fx iiXL
Matrix GT1000FX-1U
Zilla super fatboy 212 and 412 
Audeze LCD2s (for night time jams)


Bass rig:

EBMM Stingray 5, rosewood neck, tangerine pearl
Dingwall Afterburner 2 6string, redwood.
Fender Geddy Lee Jazz bass

Darkglass B7K
Sunn 300T
Zilla 810


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 9, 2014)

Current Rig:
Washburn Parallaxe
Pod HD300

Dream Rig:
Washburn Parallaxe
Peavey 6505 or Randall Diavlo
Some kind of cabs
Boss TU-2


----------



## cbower (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm getting very close to completing my dream rig with just a couple things yet to add..


Guitars:
-Carvin JB200C, Titanium Floyd Rose with oversized tit sustain block, BKP Nailbombs with Tyger covers (passive electronics only) coil tapping and phase reverse switching.
-ESP EII Horizon, stock
-Carvin DC700 with BKP Juggernauts (passive electronics only), coil tapping and phase reverse switching.
-Still need to get backup 7 string..


Amp:
EVH 5150 III 100 watt halfstack (would like to add another 4x12 cab)


On the Floor:
TCE G System foot controller
Dunlop Crybaby wah rack controller


8 Space rack front:
Monster Power Center
Line 6 G90 Wireless System
TCE G System Brain
ISP Decimator 2 Rack System
Dunlop Crybaby wah Rack System
THD Hot Plate 16 ohm
Mini Amp Gizmo (midi amp channel switching)


Rack Back, (Gain staging and Eq):
Loop 1: Xotic BB Preamp/Eq (clean channel)
Loop 2: DOD 250 Preamp->Wampler Sovreign Distortion->Fromel Shape Eq (rhythm channel)
Loop 3: Cusack Screamer 2->Fromel Shape Eq (lead channel)
Loop 4 BBE Sonic Stomp (everything passes through this)

Pretty simple, super flexible, tone galore!


----------



## cbower (Dec 20, 2014)

Evilsaint---just checked out your blog.. Damn dude I thought I had it bad..


----------



## SandyRavage (Dec 20, 2014)

Current rig;
2 channel Triple Rectifier
Vader 4x12
FGN Neo Classical
Tom Anderson Partscaster 
washburn WM526

Dream rig;
Would like to add an Axe FX or Kemper again for home use
Maybe a couple of weirder pedals
A 2x12 of some sort


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Dec 23, 2014)

Current:
Sterling JP70
Boss ME25
Mesa Mark IV
Mesa Recto 2x12

Dream:
EBMM JP7 BFR
Axe FX for 4CM
Mesa Mark IV
Mesa 4x12

Honestly, though, I'm a happy camper, considering a BFR is ridiculously expensive and 4x12s are 90 pounds


----------

